# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Koji pas najbolji je za dijete?

## nataša

sam naslov vam kaže sve.
 planiramo kupit psa, razmišljamo o zlatnom retriveru, pa me zanima kakva su vaša mišljenja?!"

----------


## nenaa

Dobar vam je izbor, ili labrador. Slični su i karakterom ,a meni i izgledom.

----------


## deva

Jeste li u kući ili stanu?
Želite li ljubimca koji je maza ili čuvar?
Mi imamo tornjaka (kuća, vrt) i to je pasmina za preporučiti jer je jako tolerantan prema djeci a opet izvrstan čuvar. 
Ali za stan nije...

----------


## domy

I ja mislim da je dobar izbor retriver.
Ja nemam psa ali oni mi se fakat čine super.

----------


## Loryblue

i ja dajem glas za retrivera  :Heart:

----------


## modesty71

> sam naslov vam kaže sve.
>  planiramo kupit psa, razmišljamo o zlatnom retriveru, pa me zanima kakva su vaša mišljenja?!"


ja sam svojoj maloj rekla da nikad nećemo KUPIT psa, uzet ćemo nekog *slatkog malog mješanca iz azila* - em ćemo njemu spasit život, em su jednako slatki, pametni i umiljati kao i ovi s papirima.

----------


## nataša

imam kuću, dvorište...... bio bi vani, naravno. 

papiri mi nisu važni, važno mi je da je od malena kod nas, ne mora imat sve one papire..to mi je nebitno.


znači, dobar izbor?!

----------


## nataša

e, a mužjak ili ženka?

----------


## sanja77

I mi imamo prekrasnu mješanku   :Smile:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Apsolutno retriever, ja mislim da bolji pas za djecu ne postoji.
U azilu imaš divnih pasa, ako želiš pošaljem ti ja na pp brojeve ljudi koji rade tamo pa možeš njih pitat dal imaju nekog koji bi se tebi svidio. Znam da su prošli tjedan imali nekoliko štenaca samojeda, isto divna životinja, pa ti i to mogu provjerit ako te zanima.

A što se tiče izbora mužjak/ženka, glasat ću za ženku ako želite mirijeg psa, ali opet ćete imat probleme kad se tjera. Mi eto imamo muškog retrievera, ne želimo ga kastrirat, ali luduje sto na sat kad se susjedova kujica tjera  :Grin:  .

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Sad sam se sjetila, poslali su mi neki dan iz udruge mail sa slikom prekrasnog tornjaka koji isto traži vlasnika, ako već nije otišao...

----------


## Brunda

Imala sam i mužjaka i ženku, doduše različitih pasmina, ali uvijek bih glasala za ženku. Mirnije su, a rekla bih čak i privrženije.
Tjeranje je problem, pogotovo ako je na dvorištu, ali kastracija je opcija koja te rješava tih briga.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja imam ženku rottweilera, ali neću ti preporučivati tu pasminu da me nabrijani ne strijeljaju   :Grin:  
Inače, ja uvijek glasujem za ženku, jer kako kaže Dunja, njen je pas lud kad se susjedova kujica tjera, a ti moraš izdržati dva tjeranja godišnje, unutar kojih kujica samo par dana dozvoljava mužjaku da joj se približi, a ostatak se vremena i sama dobro rješava napasnika. A ako imaš mužjaka, uvijek će se neka tjerati, pa je to po meni veći problem-znam da neki sirotani uopće neće ni jesti dok im je neka curka u blizini, samo zavijaju na balkonima   :Sad:

----------


## nataša

pa ne znam, nisam pametna....

puno vam fala na savjetima, možda ipak odaberem ženkicu....jer mi paše da je mirnija....

----------


## TeddyBearz

Definitivno ženkica.  :Heart:  (Po mogućnosti sterilizirana ako ne namjeravate imati štence.)

----------


## mamaLare

I ja dajem glas za labrador-icu ili retriver-icu   :Heart:

----------


## deva

ako vam je to prvi pas svakako bolje ženku - njoj je lakše biti gazda. sterilizacija jednostavno rješava problem tjeranja. ako se odlučite za veliku pasminu obavezno treba proći barem osnovni tečaj poslušnosti. tamo se uče osnovne naredbe ali i više od toga. kod velikog psa je iznimno važno da dođe kada ga zoveš, ne izlazi iz dvorišta bez dozvole, ne skače po ljudima (jer mladi tornjak ima 30-40 kg). 
svakako dobro prouči pasminu koju odabireš jer ti je to odluka za sljedećih 10-15 godina.
ako te nešto zanima u vezi tornjaka pitaj pa ću odgovoriti koliko znam.

----------


## Cathy

Nije da je bitno, ali ako se ima vrt sa cvijećem ženke su bolje jer ne zapišavaju(ispričavam se na izrazu).

----------


## sanja77

To moju nije spriječilo  :Embarassed:

----------


## Bubica

i mi imamo retrivera  :Heart:  

osim sto su prekrasni premadjeci i sami su velike bebe, jako razigrani. Na to treba biti spreman. moj je devastirao vrt, ajde, stan je relativno netaknut 8)

----------


## Kavin

Mi imamo retrivericu i mogu preporučiti *svakako uzeti ženku-mirnija, privrženija, poslušnija.*

Naša je doduše u hodniku i vani, dok se G nije rodio bila je s nama unutra, jedino nije išla na krevete i ostali namještaj, pod je bio njen.
Mana im je jer se linjaju dosta-naša stalno, ali ako će ti biti stalno vani nije problem-kažu da se onda manje linjaju.

Mi smo svoju mislili čak i pokloniti, bila je dosta zapostavljena-mm puno radi, a ja sa malom bebom ( kad je G bio mali, a isada nije baš puno bolje ).
Ljeto nam pada najteže jer kad idemo na more ju moramo zbrinuti, pa onda bude malo kriza, muž nervozan i tako.
Ona ima sad već 7 godina i stvarno je dobra, samo leži i dosta joj je da nas čuje ništa ne traži.

Jel netko možda šišao retrivera, jel manje pada dlaka onda, ako netko zna  :Grin:  
Sori ako uzurpiram topik  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ninči

> sam naslov vam kaže sve.
>  planiramo kupit psa, razmišljamo o zlatnom retriveru, pa me zanima kakva su vaša mišljenja?!"


Koji pas je najbolji za dijete? Odgovor je- odgojeni pas   :Smile:  

Ja bih se složila sa curama koje su dale svoj glas psu iz azila. Time bi se djetetu prenijela neka poruka, psi iz azila su jako odani i sretni ako ih uzmete i vraćaju to na milijun načina, a novce koje biste dali za psa, mogli biste iskoristiti da npr. kupite psu sve što mu je potrebno (košaru, hranu, ogrlice, lajne, zdjelice,...).

Što se tiče pasmine- ne mogu vam preporučiti niti jednu jedinu! Jer ako ne uzmete psa koji je iz uzgajivačnice na dobrom glasu i čiji su psi poznati po dobrom karakteru- ne dobijate ništa osim mačka u vreći! 
Kao vlasnik psa koji je s njim non-stop u šetnji po gradu i okolici, mogu reći da sve više goldena koje srećem nažalost nisu oni goldeni koji su nekada bili! I moja prijateljica koja se bavi uzgojem goldena kaže kako im je karakter totalno zbrkan! I sve češće ćete naletjeti na jako agresivnog goldena- a to golden nije. Razlog pojave takvog karaktera leži u popularnosti te pasmine. Jer svaka pasmina koja postane popularna, dolazi u ruke ljudi koji tu vide profit. I onda se psi štancaju, švercaju, nekontrolirano razmnožavaju i na kraju dolazi do upropaštavanja rase. To se dogodilo i sa goldenima. 

Sad- na vama je da odlučite! Samo dobro razmislite i dobro se raspitajte o svemu što odlučite!

----------


## nataša

Ja bih goldena, ali problem je u tome ako se obratim nekoj uzgajivačnici neću proći ispod nekih 200 eura, a to mi je malo puno jer tamo valjda svi imaju pedigre! meni to ne treba...

 važno mi je da pas ne bude agresivan, zato i uzimam zlatnog retrivera jer kažu da su mirni..

sad ne znam :/

----------


## Vlvl

Da, nažalost sam i ja to čula o goldenima, a neke statistike ugriza potvrđuju da oni nisu bezrezervno neopasni dobrice. 
Predlažem da prije odluke o nabavi barem potražite informacije o pasminama na forumima o kućnim ljubimcima. (A prije odluke o retriveru pročitajte Marley i ja   :Wink:  ). Nije bitno samo da je pas "dobar" nego i to koliko energije od vlasnika traži, koliko aktivnog rada, da ne zahiri prepušten sam sebi. Neki sasvim dobro podnose relativno malo bavljenja, drugi su nesretni ako ih se stalno ne uči, trenira i bavi s njima. Znam za dvije obitelji koje su morale pokloniti psa dalje, jer se pokazallo da pas treba više njihovog vremena nego su oni spremni dat. 
Mi imamo kujicu uzetu iz šinteraja, tako dobro pogođenu za našu obitelj da još uvijek ne vjerujem koliko smo sreće imali. Prednost uzimanja odraslog psa je to što je karakter psa poznat. 

Ukoliko se odlučite na pasminu, svakako nabavite štene od provjerenog uzgajivača. Papiri vam nisu važni, malo kome jesu, ali papiri daju sigurnost da je pas potomak zdravih roditelja, kojima je odobreno parenje. 
Mnogi "čistokrvni ali bez rodovnika" štenci dolaze od neprovjerenih roditelja, bolesni ili boležljivi i stižu na odredište taman u takvom stanju da se obitelj stigne vezati za njih prije nego potroši hrpe novca kod veterinara, nerijetko bezuspješno. Ili su prerano odvojeni iz legla, putovali (jer preprodavači ih nabavljaju i iz inozemstva) i njihova socijalizacija ne protječe dobro, razvijaju se u plašljive ili agresivne životinje.
Ne želite to sebi i djetetu.

----------


## Vlvl

Ono "i ja sam to čula" odnosi se na to da nisu kakvi su bili. 
Prednost uzimanja psa iz dobre uzgajivačnice je to što se možete raspitati o roditeljima, provjeriti koliko su dobri i stabilni. I svakako se preporučuje otići do uzgajivačnice, vidjeti gdje i kako psi žive, pogledati cijelo leglo prije nego se izabere jednog psa. 
Odgovorni uzgajivač će vam rado preporučiti određeno štene jer već poznaje štence po karakteru.

----------


## flower

s obzirom da imas kucu nisam sigurna za retrivera da ce obaviti sve duznosti - tipa cuvanje, oni su prerazigrani za to i previse vole ljude svih sorti i namjera. ako vam nije potrebno da imate psa cuvara onda je on super za djecu, ali ne i za ove neke druge zahtjeve - to je kao osoba koja zivi u kuci na osnovu svojeg iskustva, meni je npr. bitno da nas i cuva, cuva kucu dok nas nema i sl.

----------


## ms. ivy

razmisli i uzimate li psa "za dijete" ili kao punopravnog člana obitelji.

ja bih apsolutno preporučila retrivericu   :Heart:  , ali uz ogradu: takav (pretpostavljam, zapravo, svaki) pas zahtijeva da mu se posvetiš. znači, ogromne količine maženja, igre, izlazaka i sudjelovanje u obiteljskom životu. ne možeš retrivericu ostaviti u vrtu, postaviti joj kućicu i doviđenja. možeš, ali joj time ne činiš dobro.

ja sam svjesna da sad nemam vremena za psa.  :/

----------


## nataša

nekako su svi skocentrirani na to da treba puno vremena provodit sa psom. ja radim, MM radi...kod kuće smo popodne...

jel to dovoljno?

ja sam imala koker španijela, taj nije bio normalan, totalno lud pas, skakao, grizao( druge), kao da sam imala terijera.. ne bih da mi se to ponovi. :shock:

----------


## koryanshea

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sam naslov vam kaže sve.
>  planiramo kupit psa, razmišljamo o zlatnom retriveru, pa me zanima kakva su vaša mišljenja?!"
> 
> 
> Koji pas je najbolji za dijete? Odgovor je- odgojeni pas   
> 
> ...


ovo sve potpisujem

a ako ti je puno dat 200€ za psa, nemoj kupovat psa. samo cjepiva i hrana koju pojedu do dobi kada su spremni na odvajanje od mame kosta dosta vise od toga i pitanje je sta dobijes za tih 200€, tako ja racunam.
nemoj se nadat nekoj fancy pasmini u azilu, ali mjesanci hoće biti inteligentniji i stabilniji od čistokrvnih, a pogotovo jako privrzeni.
mi smo prije odabira psa puno visili na netu, ispunjavali kvizove gdje prema osobinama koje su nam pozeljne dobijemo listu pasmina... sad ga nazalost ne mogu naci... ali ima dosta takvih testova, pa onda usput vidis i koje su to karakteristike psa na koje treba obratit paznju!

koliko su ti stara djeca?

----------


## nataša

> koliko su ti stara djeca?
> _________________


pa imam curicu od 3,5 godine, planiram uskoro još..
 jako voli životinje.
 sinoć smo u njenoj sobi naišli na mrava :?  :shock:  pa smo se s njim igrali pol sata  :Laughing:  

nije neka usporedba sa psom od 30 kg, ali bitna je volja :D

----------


## pomikaki

i moj potpis na Ninči  8) 

a što se tiče tornjaka (netko ga je gore spomenuo), dobila sam ovaj mail, nadam se da je u redu da ga objavim



> molim Vas za pomoć u vezi mojeg psa (slike u prilogu). Kroz mjesec dana selim se u stan u kojem našalost nema mjesta za Eldara koji je naviknut na život u velikom vrtu. Zato ovim putem tražim nekoga tko ima uvijete za držanje petogodišnjeg (čistokrvnog) tornjaka. Teškog srca dajem/poklanjam svojeg psa u dobre ruke - nekome tko ima prostran vrt, kome nije problem šetati psa jednom dnevno (jer je naučen na to), kome nije problem četkati ga redovito, te punoo puuunoo maziti... Pas je prilično miran i poslušan te je velikaaaaaaa maza. Voljan sam plaćati hranu, cjepivo i veterinara.
> Pretpostavljam kako većina Vas ne može držati ovako velikog psa, ali Vas zato molim da ovu poruku proslijedite dalje svojim poznanicima i prijateljima te mi pomognete u udomljavanju Eldara.
> 
> Slobodno me kontaktirajte za sve ostale informacije na 095 905 22 48
> Unaprijed hvala
> 
> Davor Filipan


evo i Eldarov portret http://public.fotki.com/m52403/tornjak-eldar/eldar.html

----------


## mikka

> nekako su svi skocentrirani na to da treba puno vremena provodit sa psom. ja radim, MM radi...kod kuće smo popodne...


hm, ja ne bi preporucila da uzmete psa ako ste tako malo doma. pas isto treba puno druzenja, treba ici van, raditi s njim.. ne znam bi li vam ostalo volje na kraju za psa, a najgori scenarij je da vam postane opterecenje. moras racunati na to da pas treba ici s vama na more, pa ako moze onda morate birati plaze--ne moze se sa psom na bilo koju plazu..  ako ne moze na more onda ga treba zbrinjavati, isto tako i za zimovanje. ima tu tona stvari na koju moras misliti prije nego se odlucis na kupnju/uzimanje psa.

----------


## mikka

pomikaki, ovaj tornjak je predivan  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki, ovaj tornjak je predivan


da, ne poznam ga osobno, ali sam u iskušenju
no morala bih si malo srediti život prije toga

----------


## koryanshea

> koliko su ti stara djeca?
> _________________
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa imam curicu od 3,5 godine, planiram uskoro još..
>  jako voli životinje.
>  sinoć smo u njenoj sobi naišli na mrava :?  :shock:  pa smo se s njim igrali pol sata  
> 
> nije neka usporedba sa psom od 30 kg, ali bitna je volja :D


mislim da je malo rano za psa, mozda da probate prvo s nekim manjim ljubimcem... po mom misljenju, za psa je vrijeme kad ti curica bude dovoljno velika da moze sama izvest psa u setnju i da se moze igrat s njim bez nadzora, kada opcenito moze biti sama doma s njim (da mu je lakse sto ste vi na poslu), i kada ce bit dovoljno odrasla da pas ne bi zakljucio da je iznad djeteta u čoporskoj hijerarhiji... sad to opet ovisi o pasmini...  :Smile:

----------


## modesty71

> pa imam curicu od 3,5 godine, planiram uskoro još..
>  jako voli životinje.
>  sinoć smo u njenoj sobi naišli na mrava :?  :shock:  pa smo se s njim igrali pol sata  
> 
> nije neka usporedba sa psom od 30 kg, ali bitna je volja :D


super su klinci, tak su otvoreni i sa svima bi se sprijateljili. tak je i moja mala. prošle godine na moru je na kamenu bila ona debela ogromna stonoga i mala stane, zagleda se u nju i veli "A tko si ti?"  :Smile: 

mi trenutno imamo mačku i to je optimalno jer je mačka ipak manje zahtjevna (ne treba ju šetati par puta dnevno, pomazi se i poigra kad njoj paše), a psa ćemo nabaviti jednog dana, kad mace više ne bude, i kad mala bude dovoljno velika da se može bar donekle brinuti o njemu.

što se tiče spola, definitivno preporučam ženku - puno su mirnije.

----------


## flower

mi namjerno imamo dva psa - upravo zato sto nas je malo kuci, da ne budu usamljeni   :Grin:  i macku pride.

kod psa treba voditi racuna da oni imaju svoje potrebe - npr. setnja, kisa lije, ja s malom u marami, dva povodca i nema hoces-neces, mora. imamo dvoriste, ali oni trebaju setnju i istrcavanje (posebno ovi veliki psi), zatim kad ides na go. ili idu s tobom ili im moras osigurati nekog tko ce dolaziti, da ne govorim odlasci veterinaru i sl.

to je meni posla ko s djetetom.

----------


## boa

Ja imam labradoricu. I mi smo samo popodne doma (kad nisam na porodiljnom). Ako si imala prije psa, znaš što pas zahtjeva i kako se treba odnositi prema njemu. Malena se ionako neće moći brinuti za psa do barem 12 god. a do tada to je pas odraslog čovjeka. Dijete se može igrati sa psom (do cca 12 god.) samo uz prisustvo vlasnika psa i na način koji vlasnik (ti) i pas odobravaju. Za imati psa, pogotovu u dvorištu, meni nije nikakav problem. Ako može s vama ljetovati, još bolje. Mi nejdemo ni na zimovanje (skijanje, sanjkanje) ni na ljetovanje na mjesta gdje psi ne mogu ići. A uvijek idemo, jer ipak takvih mjesta ima. Glasam za ženkicu, steriliziranu. I uvijek se može naći štene retrivera i labradora na poklon. Ili u azilima. Tako smo mi svoju dobili. A kada se linjaju samo ih treba što više četkati i na taj način izvući dlaku koja otpada.

----------


## Kavin

*boa*, kako se vozite u autu do mora?
Mislim klinci, pas, prtljaga...

----------


## Liebe

Mi planiramo nabaviti štene Kavalirskog koker španijela (mislim da je to ta pasmina, u svakom slučaju ako sam pogriješila mislim na Damu iz "Dama i Skitnica"). 

Ako netko ima iskustva s tom pasminom rado bi čuli kaj nas čeka  :Smile:

----------


## japanka

> mi namjerno imamo dva psa - upravo zato sto nas je malo kuci, da ne budu usamljeni   i macku pride.
> 
> kod psa treba voditi racuna da oni imaju svoje potrebe - npr. setnja, kisa lije, ja s malom u marami, dva povodca i nema hoces-neces, mora. imamo dvoriste, ali oni trebaju setnju i istrcavanje (posebno ovi veliki psi), zatim kad ides na go. ili idu s tobom ili im moras osigurati nekog tko ce dolaziti, da ne govorim odlasci veterinaru i sl.
> 
> to je meni posla ko s djetetom.


  :Yes:  
ii mi imamo dva. i mačku.  :Grin:  
bilo bi nemoguće da na donjem katu kuće nemamo nonu i nonota koji svesrdno uskaču
dobro razmislite, po ovome šta si napisala bit će vam teško, malo ste doma, a psu još teže

ako kupujete da razveselite malu, kupi joj westia, njega će sama moći šetat, njega ne treba nešto posebno istrčavat

a i imajte u vidu da pas košta, nas boxer košta oko 500kn, westi oko 200kn, to je samo hrana
veterinar, ampule, šišanje i pranje svakih 2 mj. itd. itd.
samo ne kupujte iz hira

----------


## Svimbalo

Liebe, možda misliš na Prince charles cavalier?
Ima ga moja prijateljica i očarana je njome (ženkica), a njena osmogodišnja kći i pesica su nerazdvojne   :Heart:  
Dakle-sve super!

----------


## boa

> boa, kako se vozite u autu do mora? 
> Mislim klinci, pas, prtljaga...


idemo ili sa karavnom ili sa običnim autom koji je dosta velik tj.širok i udoban. na krovu je onaj box thule ili gepek treger, a u prtljažniku ostalo. vozimo se ili ja iza sa klincima a pas naprijed pod nogama suvozača (tada je to mjesto prazno) ili ja naprijed, klinci iza a pas pod nogama iza suvozačkog sjedala (ispod najmanje dječje sjedalice, a ja svoje suvozačevo mjesto pomaknem ful naprijed). klinke su iza lijevo i desno.

----------


## mara

mi imamo labradoricu, koja je velikog srca i stabilnog karaktera, a uz djecu je dadilja
no prilikom odabira pasa, a pogotovo čistokrvnih treba imati na umu da je puno njih zaribano sa uzgojem, tako da naprimjer 80% svih retriverskih pasmina ima problema sa zglobovima (za ostale pasmine nemam točnih podataka, no jedno je sigurno, pretjeran uzgoj i njegovanje određenih karakteristka dovodi  do nekih mana)

i ja glasam za steriliziranu ženku

----------


## nataša

> mi imamo labradoricu, koja je velikog srca i stabilnog karaktera, a uz djecu je dadilja
> no prilikom odabira pasa, a pogotovo čistokrvnih treba imati na umu da je puno njih zaribano sa uzgojem, tako da naprimjer 80% svih retriverskih pasmina ima problema sa zglobovima (za ostale pasmine nemam točnih podataka, no jedno je sigurno, pretjeran uzgoj i njegovanje određenih karakteristka dovodi  do nekih mana)
> 
> i ja glasam za steriliziranu ženku


kakva ti je sa djecom?
 ja se najviše bojim kako će moja Anja sad po ljeti s psom, sigurno će ju gnjavit, ljubit, kako će to pas podnijeti? konkretno ovaj kojeg planiramo kupiti?!

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

I naš retriever ide redovito s nama na more. Do prošlog ljeta nije bilo frke, ja i MM naprijed, pas na zadnjem sjedalu. Ali ove godine, pošto imamo još jednog člana obitelji  :Smile:  , MM će sam sa psom na put, a malena i ja avionom. Sve se da organizirat ako imaš volje.

Nataša, retriveri i labradori obožavaju djecu, mogu ih grlit  i mazit do mile volje, oni u tome uživaju...barem moj  :Grin:

----------


## @n@

Ej, Nataša, hajde ti prvo malo po netu prokopaj koja je pasmina kakva, za što je namijenjena (nastala), koliko traži...
Ovakvo nabadanje po forumu ti neće donijeti puno koristi, jer smo svi različiti po afinitetima, zahtjevima, vremenu, želji, volji...
Ja ti mogu reći da si kupiš riđbeka. Ili dobermana. Jer ih ja imam i jer su mi super. A što to tebi znači??
Za dijete se pas ne kupuje. Ako želiš psa kojim će tvoje dijete biti zadovoljno, a i ti mirna po pitanju sukoba, kupi maltezera. Ili King Charles španijela.
Ako želiš kupiti psa koji će biti vani na dvorištu, labrador definitivno nije opcija. Također ti moram spomenuti da je pas biće ČOPORA i svaki kojeg kupiš pa 'izbaciš' van na lanac ili dvorište neće biti sretan, jer nije sa svojim čoporom. Od takvog psa nemoj očekivati da bude divan, sladak i umiljat obiteljski pas.
Po pitanju uzgajačnica i 'meni papiri ne trebaju' ću ti reći da ti 1500 kn ne plaćaš papir, nego garanciju. Uzgajač je OBVEZAN iz svog uzgoja eliminirati agresivne ili jedinke s nekim drugim manama (pa čak i estetskim) te pokušati dobiti što sličnije i 'savršenije' štence (karakterno i estetski). Također u cijenu štenadi ulaze i sva cijepiva koja je štene primilo te također pregledi veterinara i kvalitetna hrana za štene.
Danas na tržištu ima puno labradora (govorim konkretno o njima jer ih ljudi najviše vole preporučivati) upravo zbog ogromne potražnje za njima. Naći ćeš ih na crnom tržištu po smiješnim cijenama i budi sigurna da ti štenci nisu cijepljeni redovito, nisu jeli kvalitetnu hranu, nisu vidjeli veterinara i sigurno nisu iz KONTROLIRANOG UZGOJA, već vjerojatnije iz 'štancam, pa dokle ide'.

----------


## @n@

Vidim da je netko pitao za Cavalier King Charles španijele. 
(Ja prvo napišem svoje, pa tek onda čitam tuđe,   :Grin:  )
To je definitivno jedna od, ako ne i najbezazlenija, najmirnija pasmina na svijetu! Za djecu: da, definitivno. Iz kontroliranog uzgoja.

Netko je također preporučio westije. 
Ja glasam protiv njih. Stoji da su maleni i traže malo hrane, šetnji (ne zahtjevaju istrčavanje i sl.), ali su to ipak terijeri sa svim svojim manicama i vrlinicama.   :Wink:  
Nažalost su slični maltezerima, pa ih često kupuju sudeći po izgledu, a karakter maltezera i westija je u usporedbi nebo i zemlja.

----------


## pomikaki

što se tiče putovanja, moj je mini-size pa stane uvijek pod noge. To mi je zapravo najveći plus za male pasmine, što su lako prenosive. Zvuči bedasto ali meni je to bilo prilično bitno jer sam često na putu.

----------


## mim

> Ja ti mogu reći da si kupiš riđbeka. Ili dobermana. Jer ih ja imam i jer su mi super.


OT. Tajlandskog ili rodezijskog rigdebacka?? Predivni su   :Heart:  

A sad na temu: 
Neki su lijepo rekli, a ja ću dodati da se ni jedan ljubimac ne kupuje za dijete. Ukoliko se s psom ne želi hodati po izložbama ili se baviti uzgojem ja bih udomila štene iz azila. ALI isključivo zajedno sa starijim djetetom da shvati poruku, da mu bude jasno. 

Ako se baš želi kupovati čistokrvno štene tu treba izbjegavati kupovinu IN pasmine jer vrijedi sve navedeno: psi se štancaju kao i sve druge životinje za prodaju, genetski su to vrlo "loši" primjerci skloni bolestima, slabog imunološkog sustava. Mješanci su daleko otporniji. Možda se to čini nevažnim za početak, ali kasnije, kad počne liječenje...Najmanje tu mislim na financijsku stranu liječenja. Smrt ljubimca je teška. Treba napraviti sve da bude što zdraviji.

----------


## @n@

Rodezijskog. Za Tajlandskog još skupljam snage.   :Grin:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Mislim da ne možete tako generalizirat, nije svaki pas bez papira automatski s nekom manom, bolestan ili agresivan.
Isto tako znam za neke pse koji su kupljeni sa papirima, plaćeni jako,jako skupo, a na kraju su ispali svakakvi  :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## Leilani-m

Ja mogu samo napisati svoje iskustvo. Ja glasam - uvijek - za njemačkog ovčara. S papirima ili bez. moji su imali njemačku ovčarku prije nego sam jse ja rodila. Ona me čuvala, vukla na saonicama, uz nju sam prohodala. Kad je ostarila i uginula dobili smo drugu, također ženku, koju smo imali dugo godina, koja se redovito parila sa također čistokrvnim njemačkim ovčarem. Štence smo poklanjali u dobre ruke. Ona je bila najblaži, najdraži, najodaniji pas kojeg sam srela. Odrasla sam s njom, ona je čuvala moju šogoricu kad je bila trudna, čuvala je nećake kad su bili mali. Uz njenog sina je dvoje mojih nećaka prohodalo. U skoro 30 doina nikakvog incidenta s njima. 
Trenutno ne mogu imati psa, imam samo mačku, ali čim budem imala uvjete, definitivno nabavljam njemačkog ovčara. S papirima ili bez.  :Heart:

----------


## boa

[/quote]Za dijete se pas ne kupuje. Ako želiš kupiti psa koji će biti vani na dvorištu, labrador definitivno nije opcija. Također ti moram spomenuti da je pas biće ČOPORA i svaki kojeg kupiš pa 'izbaciš' van na lanac ili dvorište neće biti sretan, jer nije sa svojim čoporom. Od takvog psa nemoj očekivati da bude divan, sladak i umiljat obiteljski pas. 



> potpisujem
> 
> A ako dijete i dobije psa moraš jako paziti da ga previše ne ugnjetava, navlači za uši isl. jer i pas ima toleranciju boli. 
> 
> Prvo treba naučiti dijete koji je pravilan način ophođenja sa psom. A to nije navlačenje i ine dogodovštine koje god pasmine bio pas.

----------


## boa

Malo zeznuh post.

----------


## Mima

A što mislite o malim psićima, konkretno šnaucerima i to patuljastim?

Lea je poludila za jednim.

----------


## mim

> A što mislite o malim psićima, konkretno šnaucerima i to patuljastim?
> 
> Lea je poludila za jednim.


Nisam stručnjak, vjerojatno će cure koje se bave uzgojem znati više, ali svi mali psi koje sam upoznala bili su dosta nervozni. 




> Ja glasam - uvijek - za njemačkog ovčara.


Negdje sam davno pročitala da statistički najviše ugriza ima od strane njemačkih ovčara. To je bilo fakat davno tako da se ne sjećam je li u tu statistiku bilo uključeno i to što su oni i službeni psi. I mi smo imali ovčaricu, bila je predivno odgojena, ali to je pas koji većinom poštuje vlasnika, nije obiteljski pas i kad vlasnik (tj. osoba koja s psom najviše radi i kojeg pas smatra vođom čopora) nije prisutan takvi psi su dosta nekontrolirani. Kažem-govorim kao laik i o onom što sam čula, ne znam koliko sam u pravu.

----------


## Maslačkica

> A što mislite o malim psićima, konkretno šnaucerima i to patuljastim?
> 
> Lea je poludila za jednim.


Moja sestra ima patuljastog šnaucera koji nije da ne sluša, ali nije za djecu malu. Čini mi se kao neki gospodski pas. Nije umiljat i malo mi je samovoljan, tj. inadžija neki mali   :Grin:

----------


## Veki

Ne znam koji pas je najbolji za dijete, ali želim podijeliti svoje iskustvo.
Mi smo silno željeli psa jer smo se uselili u kuću sa dvorištem i smatrali smo da imamo uvjete za njega. Prijateljičina kujica labradorica je dobila dva mala peseka, zaljubili smo se u njega i doveli doma ( Rahela  :Love:   :Kiss:  )
Nismo bili dovoljno educirani i dosta smo griješili.
Prvo smo zamislili da bude na dvorištu ( hand made kućica ga je čekala), ali od silne tuge i cviljenja naravno da je istu većer završio kod nas u stanu.
Malo pomalo završili smo tako da mi je ležao u krilu na fotelji. Ta beba je narasla do 45 kg i trenutno je najveći pas u kvartu ( ispostavilo se, a i potvdilo da mu je tata ooogroman njemački ovčar).
Užasno se linja i sauger mi je non-stop u ruci.
Zbog toga sam ga teška srce izbacila iz stana kad  je curka počela puziti. NIsam mogla vidjeti crne velike dlake na njenim rukicama.
Isto tako nisam mogla u šetnju sa njih dvoje. On je poslušan i divan pas, ali je mene bilo strah da me ne povuće. Jednostavno se nisam usudila. Opet sam morala birati. U šetnje smo ga vodili ili muž ( češće) ili ja( puno rjeđe)
Isto tako postao nam je problem i odlazak sa autom negdje.
Uglavnom, u jednom periodu sam silno bila tužna jer sam znala da ne zadovoljavam sve njegove potrebe i mislila sam da je tužan.
Kako su djeca veća, opet je dobio svoje mjesto u dnevnoj sobi uz veliku dozu maženja svih ukućana.
Djeci je on predmet obožavanja, na kojem se odmaraju i koji ih čuva  :Love: 
On je apsolutno član naše obitelji, koji se na sve prilagođavao, bez kojeg ne možemo.
ALI...meni, mojoj obitelji i našem psu i bilo puno jednostavnije da je on-
manji pas i pas koji se ne linja
Tada bi mogao biti i sa djecom u krevetu, oni bi ga mogli voditi u šetnje, ma sve bi bilo jednostavnije.

----------


## Veki

Inače sam ovih dana jako tužna jer smo bili kod veterinara i polako pripremamo djecu da nam je naš Bubi jako star i moramo ga jako maziti jer vjerojatno neće još biti dugo s nama  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mikka

snauceri se ne linjaju. barem su mi tako rekli vlasnici snaucera  :Grin: 

psa treba i odgojiti, nece se on sam nauciti. znaci on treba znati da se ne ide na namjestaj, nego na svoje mjesto (ako tako vlasnik odluci), treba znati hodati na povodcu bez da navlaci.. ma sa psom treba bas raditi. i princip odnosenja prema psu treba takoder biti temeljen na ravnopravnom dostojanstvu, jer pas nije igracka.

----------


## Mima

> Tada bi mogao biti i sa djecom u krevetu, oni bi ga mogli voditi u šetnje, ma sve bi bilo jednostavnije.


Ma evo, baš ovo ja ne razumijem kad se priča o velikim psima za djecu -- kako dijete može voditi velikog psa u šetnju!? Ne mislim na malo dijete, nego na dijete od 10-ak godina?

----------


## Maslačkica

Šnauceri se ne linjaju nego ih se trimaju (valjda je to prava riječ)...

----------


## Brunda

> Tada bi mogao biti i sa djecom u krevetu, oni bi ga mogli voditi u šetnje, ma sve bi bilo jednostavnije.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ma evo, baš ovo ja ne razumijem kad se priča o velikim psima za djecu -- kako dijete može voditi velikog psa u šetnju!? Ne mislim na malo dijete, nego na dijete od 10-ak godina?


Nikako ako želi imati kontrolu nad njim. Dovoljno je da vidi mačku i zaleti se, dijete ili odleti za njim ili ostaje bez lajne u ruci, ako ne i sa iščašenim ramenom  :/ 
Mislim, imala sam divnu njem. ovčarku od kojih 30-ak kg. Ali ona kad je potegnula trebalo mi je dobra 2-3 metra da ju zaustavim.

----------


## Veki

Veliki psi zaista nisu za djecu. Sjetila sam se još nečega na šta jako pazimo ( pogotovo kad su klinci bili još manji)- rep!
Bubi je oduvijek jako pazio na djecu kad se kretao. Nikada ih nije srušio tijelom, ali jedino na šta on nema kontrolu je rep. Ajme, dok s repom zamahne  znao ih je srušiti samo tako. Kod velikih pasa je to ipak udarac.
Nije se to dešavalo često jer su klinci naučili da moraju oni paziti.
Sa manjim psom o tome ne bi ni razmišljala.

----------


## Ninči

Znam i sama u brzini srušiti svoje dijete pa ne može nitko na ovome svijetu reći da nisam za njega! Ja se ne bih složila da veliki psi nisu za malu djecu! Prije da mali kompleksaši nisu za malu djecu. Potražite malo po netu...naći ćete da je chiuaua usmrtila novorođeče. To kažem za sve koji misle da je totalno bezazlena. Jer nema bezazlene pasmine, nego odgojenih i neodgojenih pasa. 
Ja se i dan danas bojim prići tim malim pasminama. Jer kad god me je kao dijete napao pas, bio je male pasmine. Valjda ih ljudi shvate neozbiljno (oni su mali slatki i pufasti) pa ih niti malo ne odgoje. 

Ako mislite da veliki pas nije za dijete jer ga ne može šetati po gradu, nosati po vani i po kući i sl....ja vam kažem da to dijete ne treba raditi ni sa malim psom. I opet se vraćamo na temu "sebi kupujte pse, a ne djeci!".

----------


## Savitri

Bernski planinski pas - u Švicarskoj i dan danas služi kao 'babysitter'   :Grin:  

ja sam odrasla s njima....veliki jesu, ali su full miroljubivi, strpljivi, ne divljaju, onak su više lijeni i usporeni, obožavaju klince, jako jako privrženi .... za svaku pohvalu...   :Heart:

----------


## nataša

> Znam i sama u brzini srušiti svoje dijete pa ne može nitko na ovome svijetu reći da nisam za njega! Ja se ne bih složila da veliki psi nisu za malu djecu! Prije da mali kompleksaši nisu za malu djecu. Potražite malo po netu...naći ćete da je chiuaua usmrtila novorođeče. To kažem za sve koji misle da je totalno bezazlena. Jer nema bezazlene pasmine, nego odgojenih i neodgojenih pasa. 
> Ja se i dan danas bojim prići tim malim pasminama. Jer kad god me je kao dijete napao pas, bio je male pasmine. Valjda ih ljudi shvate neozbiljno (oni su mali slatki i pufasti) pa ih niti malo ne odgoje. 
> 
> Ako mislite da veliki pas nije za dijete jer ga ne može šetati po gradu, nosati po vani i po kući i sl....ja vam kažem da to dijete ne treba raditi ni sa malim psom. I opet se vraćamo na temu "sebi kupujte pse, a ne djeci!".


ovo se i ja slažem: MALI PSI SU OPASNI, što manji to opasniji ( valjda neki kompleks  :Laughing:  ). barem moje iskustvo to govori. ja sam imala koker španijela, ajme, taj nije bio normalan!!! grizo je sve i svakopga, napado, zaleto se...užas...a samo sam htjela malog umiljatog psa!

pa terijeri: STRAVA!!!

Dok njemački ovčar, milo i drago stvorenje. 

e sad, da se pohvalim, KUPILI MI ZLATNOG RETRIVERA JUČER!!!

Kaže vlasnik da je čistokrvan ( može mi reć šta hoće   :Embarassed:  ), ali vidila sam mu i mamu i tatu, i izgledaju kao zlatni retriveri!

malo me muči to što kad sam došla po štenca od 5-6 tjedana je jeo ostatke riže  nekog ručka :shock: , mislim da im je to malo prerano (malo?!).

tako da pretpostavljam da su se i roditelji mog novog psića hranili tako  :/ 

no dobro, daću sve od sebe, hraniću ga najbolje što znam, pa ćemo vidjeti...

on je jako mali, sladak, ŽENSKI, i moja Anja je zasad oduševljena!

----------


## Bubica

ono moje malo iskustava s malim psima dovelo me, vjerojatno do generaliziranja, da su svi zivcani i puno nemirniji od moje mrcine. ima preko 40 kila, svi zivimo na vrlo malo prostora, na hrpi. Iako je mladi pas odlicno je prihvatio promjene koje su ga zatekle, rođenjem franke izgubio je neke povlastice (npr. zavuci se nama u krevet), stoicki to podnosi, njezan je prema njoj jako.

B je imao 7 godina kada smo kupili psa, kupili smo ga i radi njega ali ne njemu na brigu, ja se stvarno ne zanosim idejom da ce on jos dugo, dugo voditi psa u setnju, vjerojatno ne bi niti da je pas puno manji. mislim da je pas odgovornost odraslih.

i ja nekad pomislim: ma da je makar manji i da nema toliko dlaka, i da mi ne jede ruze u vrtu   :Grin:  ali njegov karakter ne bi mijenjala  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

Za moju djecu najbolji pas je SUSJEDOV pas!   :Grin:  

Mješanka srednje veličine, ali tako draga i umiljata kako ne bi bio ni jedan rasni pas (u 2 godine zalajala je 2 puta, ako i toliko, samo maše repom)... Moja djeca je obožavaju, povremeno joj donose pesje konzerve i grickalice, pa se jadna raspameti i ne zna kud bi od sreće, a i inače - taj pas je zakon. 

MM kaže da ima i dodatnu prednost - djeci je dostupan kad god ga se zažele, a ne spava u našem stanu!   :Grin:  

No, već su počeli pritisci, a ako se u doglednoj budućnosti budemo selili (i imali vrt) mi bi odabrali jednog žutog labradora!

----------


## Trina

Ja imam svog mješanca pinča i čivave koji živi kod mojih. Je da je ko na baterije (više ne toliko, jako je star) ali da je nervozan, opasan, da grize..ma ne mogu nit zamisliti. To je najveća maza, beba koju sam ikad vidjela. Djeca ga obožavaju, nosaju, igraju se s njim ko da je novorođenče..nekad pretjeraju, on pobjegne (što nije teško budući da je veličine pantagane jelte  :Grin:  ) i tako. Ali da bih ja držala psa u kući, nema šanse. Zbog dlaka, zbog obaveze, zbog tisuću drugih stvari. Ovako djeca imaju psa kod bake, obožavaju ga, imaju taj osjećaj koji ljubimci pružaju...i sve pet

----------


## pomikaki

da dodam nešto u priču o malim i velikim psima.
Uz malo generalizacije, svakako stoji da su mali psi nervozni a veliki mirniji. Uvijek postoje iznimke i puno toga ovisi i o odgoju. S druge strane veći psi, ako im nešto pukne, mogu nanijeti veće ozljede. Mislim da smo se do sad svi složili.

Moj mali nervozni pas jasno pokazuje svoje granice. Onako po Juulu   :Grin:  . Ne mislim da je to nužno loša stvar. Dakle kad ga dijete previše pritisne (odmah da dodam, naravno da sam ja uvijek tu i nastojim kontrolirati situaciju, ali jasno vam je da oni ulove priliku) on reži i škljoca zubima. I dijete brzo uči što ga smeta. Možda je to bolje (dobro, neću reći bolje, nego ima određene prednosti) nego da ima velikog psa koji može, bar teoretski, odgristi ruku dok si rekao keks, ali dozvoljava da ga dijete maltretira. Pitala bih se kad će puknuti.

Jednom smo bili na roštiljadi s više prijatelja s djecom, i neki klinci su malo napali mog psa, koji je počeo svoju predstavu sa škljocanjem zubima. Naravno, odmah sam psa vezala, djeci objasnila, ispričala se roditeljima. Njihova mama je rekla: nema problema, čak štoviše - oni doma imaju golemog psa koji pušta da ga navlače bez granica, i oni misle da svakog psa mogu jednako navlačiti. Bolje je da tu lekciju, da se ne mogu sa svakim psom ponašati jednako, nauče sad s ovako malim psom i pod nadzorom, nego da se kasnije nešto dogodi.

----------


## koryanshea

meni je zao malih pasa kad ih se tako dozivljava
jer oni bidni nisu krivi sto ih uglavnom uzimaju ljudi koji bi htjeli da im je pas sto manja obaveza, koji zele zivu plisanu igracku, pa zanemare njihov karakter i ne pruze im dovoljno intelektualne zabave... pudlice su među najinteligentnijim pasminama, ali tko ih uzima zbog toga?
MD je odrastao sa mjesankom pudlice i terijera (uzeli su je kad je on imao 7, a njegova sestra 12 godina), pozivila je 18 godina i dan danas slusam price kako ih je ostavljala bez rijeci s nekim pametnim forama  :Smile: 

natasa cestitam na prinovi!  :Smile:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Jer nema bezazlene pasmine, nego odgojenih i neodgojenih pasa.


Mislim da je upravo to poanta cijele ove priče o psima.

----------


## Mondu

> ovo se i ja slažem: MALI PSI SU OPASNI, što manji to opasniji ( valjda neki kompleks  ). barem moje iskustvo to govori. ja sam imala koker španijela, ajme, taj nije bio normalan!!! grizo je sve i svakopga, napado, zaleto se...užas...a samo sam htjela malog umiljatog psa!
> 
> pa terijeri: STRAVA!!!
> !


Tak mi ide na živce to generaliziranje, imala sam čivavu koja nije bila niti opasna, niti živčana, izraziti veseljak je bio.  :Heart:  
Sestra mi ima bichon hav., oni su stvarno zahvalna pasmina, ne gube dlaku, nemaju mirisa, ne trebaju puno hodanja, naravno 3x dnevno šetnja da, i jako su veseli, svima se raduju i imaju beskrajno puno strpljenja.

----------


## modesty71

> pa imam curicu od 3,5 godine, planiram uskoro još...


Nataša, ne znam koliko si čvrsto odlučila baš sad nabaviti psa, ali s obzirom na plan da uskoro imaš još jednog bebača, moj savjet bi ti bio da pričekaš još koju godinu, dok i to drugo dijete ne bude imalo kojih 3-4 godine. Psi su najčećše osuđeni na dvorište i mrvice slobodnog vremena njihovih vlasnika u vrijeme dok je beba u kući.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pa imam curicu od 3,5 godine, planiram uskoro još...
> 
> 
> Nataša, ne znam koliko si čvrsto odlučila baš sad nabaviti psa, ali s obzirom na plan da uskoro imaš još jednog bebača, moj savjet bi ti bio da pričekaš još koju godinu, dok i to drugo dijete ne bude imalo kojih 3-4 godine. Psi su najčećše osuđeni na dvorište i mrvice slobodnog vremena njihovih vlasnika u vrijeme dok je beba u kući.


Kasno, nataša je već kupila zlatkića  :Smile:  ...

----------


## modesty71

U tom slučaju, nataša, uživajte u svom novom ljubimcu   :Kiss:

----------


## Veki

Ne treba generalizirati, naravno. Svako piše iz svog iskustva.
Iz mog iskustva najbolji pas za moju djecu je NAŠ pas!
Na stranu emocije, dovoljno sam realna da mislim da bi nam svima bilo lakše ( iz praktičnih razloga ) da je manji i da se ne linja.
Usporedba je samo mali - veliki, linja se - ne linja.
Koji pas je živčaniji mi je bespredmetno razgovarati jer mi to nije objektivno stanje, već nešto na što utječe odgoj psa, karakteri vlasnika...

----------


## boa

Čestitam na kupnji psa. Samo ga lijepo i nježno mazite i ne dozvoljavajte nikakve grubosti (kako ni prema ljudima tako i ne prema psima). Što se riže tiče možda nije bio ostatak nekog ručka nego su vlasnici skuhali baš za pse rižu s nečim. Jer i dan danas pored svih ovih vrsta dehidrirane hrane neki vlasnici ponekad hrane psa kuhanim obrokom baš za njega (povrće, riža, iznutrice). Navodno je to dobro za njihovu probavu. A mislim da kod hranjenja pasa nikad nije nešto prerano. Pogotovo sa 6-7 tjedana. Oni su ipak životinje.

Hranu ti preporučujem K9 JUNIOR, cjenovno i kvalitetom odgovarajuća (Pet shop). 

I još bih ti savjetovala da mu nikad, uključujući odmah ne dozvoliš penjanje na krevet ili kauč. Spusti ga dolje i reci ne. Kad naraste to će ti biti ogroman PLUS.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Što se riže tiče možda nije bio ostatak nekog ručka nego su vlasnici skuhali baš za pse rižu s nečim. Jer i dan danas pored svih ovih vrsta dehidrirane hrane neki vlasnici ponekad hrane psa kuhanim obrokom baš za njega (povrće, riža, iznutrice). Navodno je to dobro za njihovu probavu


Ne bih baš puno ulazila u to na ovoj temi, ali mi je stvarno upitna ta teorija da je samo dehidrirana hrana dobra za pse i da će malte ne umrijeti od "naše" hrane. A šta su ti psi jeli godinama, godinama, stoljećima prije te dehidrirane hrane? 
Sve me to podsjeća na adaptirano   :Grin:  

Nataša - sretno sa psom i savjetujem ti da odeš malo na stranice - je li prijatelj životinja - ili nešto tako gdje se mogu pročitati razne stvari o odgoju psa.

----------


## koryanshea

maslačkica ima nešto u tome  :Smile: 
ali ljudska hrana je loša za pse prvenstveno jer je prezačinjena za njih. ova kupovna hrskava hrana je dobra i zato što i čisti zube usput.
moja štrudla ima osjetljiv želudac pa joj ponekad kuhamo rižu i piletinu. inače je na sensitive prehrani. mogli bi mi njoj kuhat (i prat joj zube  :Razz: ) svaki dan, al bogati, ne da mi se ni sebi svaki dan kuhat... dok jedna frendica svom psu stalno kuha  neke đigerice i koješta  :Grin:  pa neka, kad ju već veseli!

----------


## Kavin

Nataša, nadam se da ste donijeli dobru odluku i da ste zadovoljni  :Kiss:  

Jedna opaska, što se tiče zubića kod retrivera (tako je bilo kod naše), prvi zubi su dosta oštri i kad im idu pravi to ih dosta svrbi tako da u početku pripazi da ti ne izgrize stvari-ne namjerno-to je kao kad dječicu svrbe pa sve guraju u usta-ako pretjera (kao naša u toj dobi-izgrizla nam je pet drvenih štokova od vrata) imaš za kupiti sprej u veterinarskoj apoteci koji našpricaš-možda ne tamo gdje dijete dira-taj sprej ih odbija i to je nas spasilo, može i kod maca koje sprečava da onda na tom mjestu obilježavaju svoj teritorij ili slično.

----------


## pomikaki

za pse je najbolje kuhati nezačinjenu hranu koja sadrži pravilne omjere mesa i ugljikohidrata. Dehidrirana hrana olakšava posao, može se koristiti povremeno, ali ne bih nikad rekla da je bolja od domaće, to je – _naravno_ – marketinški trik.
Pretpostavljam da je pas u uzgajalištu ipak jeo hranu kuhanu za pse, ako uzgajivač imalo drži do uzgoja, uostalom, teško da bi prehranio i kujicu i cijelo leglo samo s ostacima sa svog stola.

Nataša, čestitam na novom članu obitelji!   :Smile:   (kad sam pisala prethodni post nisam pažljivo pročitala prethodne   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Kavin

> I još bih ti savjetovala da mu nikad, uključujući odmah ne dozvoliš penjanje na krevet ili kauč. Spusti ga dolje i reci ne. Kad naraste to će ti biti ogroman PLUS.


Veeeliki X na ovo!!

Sad odredi granice, ako nećeš da ti ide na krevet, u spavaću sobu, dječju sobu-kako ju sad naučiš to će za nju biti zakon i nemoj misliti da će zbog toga biti zakinuta, jer kad naraste i kad dlaka počne ispadati, bit ćeš sama sebi zahvalna na takvoj odluci.

----------


## koryanshea

pas mora imati svoje igračke za žvakanje, i svaki put kad lizne nešto što mu ne pripada vičeš fuj! i daješ mu da žvače igračku.
a psići su tako slatki kad su krezubi  :Smile: 

mi još umiremo od smjeha kad se sjetimo kako je prvi dan naša štrudla sebi zamislila pravila. popodne se zavalimo u krpe (siesta), dogovor je bio naravno da ne smije na krevet (a smije na kauč - to i danas vrijedi). a ona sva sretna, s mojom papučom u zubima  :Laughing:  se popne do nas, i kao, super, može, vi spavajte ja ću tu malo žvakat  :Laughing:

----------


## Ninči

Čestitam, Nataša! 
Lijepo se brinite o malcu i uživajte jedni u drugima!  :Smile: 




> meni je zao malih pasa kad ih se tako dozivljava
> jer oni bidni nisu krivi sto ih uglavnom uzimaju ljudi koji bi htjeli da im je pas sto manja obaveza, koji zele zivu plisanu igracku, pa zanemare njihov karakter i ne pruze im dovoljno intelektualne zabave... pudlice su među najinteligentnijim pasminama, ali tko ih uzima zbog toga?
> MD je odrastao sa mjesankom pudlice i terijera (uzeli su je kad je on imao 7, a njegova sestra 12 godina), pozivila je 18 godina i dan danas slusam price kako ih je ostavljala bez rijeci s nekim pametnim forama 
> 
> natasa cestitam na prinovi!


Ja ih uopće ne krivim za ništa! I naravno da ima puno iznimaka koji su jako smireni. 
Ali meni su za sve živo krivi ljudi  :Grin:  Tako i za te male pasmine. Jer dam obje ruke da 99% vlasnika malih pasa ne uloži ni trenutak vremena u njihov odgoj. (što sam već i napisala u prošlom postu) Naravno, opet čast iznimkama, ali jako ih je malo.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ali meni su za sve živo krivi ljudi  Tako i za te male pasmine. Jer dam obje ruke da 99% vlasnika malih pasa ne uloži ni trenutak vremena u njihov odgoj. (što sam već i napisala u prošlom postu) Naravno, opet čast iznimkama, ali jako ih je malo.


niiiije tako!   :Razz:  

evo ja sam već negdje spomenula, imala sam 2 poveća psa ranije, i bili su zbilja dobroćudni (ovaj drugi je skoro budalast koliko je dobar, zapravo ga imaju moji roditelji) i uvijek sam smatrala da se pas ponaša živčano samo ako su mu i gazde živčani. I dobijem ovog pikavca, ženku, mazim, pazim, odgajam više nego nijednog prije (uostalom starija sam i pametnija nego ranije). I živčana je. Najpametnija do sad, privržena, mazna, poslušna, ali karakter samo takav. 

Srećom otkad je moj potomak malo porastao pa su si već kompice, malo se udobrovoljila po pitanju djece.  Vole se one puno, ali ja moram dežurati i dalje.

----------


## @n@

Čestitam na prinovi, a sad: ravno u školicu!

----------


## lulu-mama

> ovo se i ja slažem: MALI PSI SU OPASNI, što manji to opasniji ( valjda neki kompleks  ). barem moje iskustvo to govori. ja sam imala koker španijela, ajme, taj nije bio normalan!!! grizo je sve i svakopga, napado, zaleto se...užas...a samo sam htjela malog umiljatog psa!
> 
> pa terijeri: STRAVA!!!
> 
> Dok njemački ovčar, milo i drago stvorenje. 
> 
> e sad, da se pohvalim, KUPILI MI ZLATNOG RETRIVERA JUČER!!!


čestitam na novom članu!

Moram reagirati na ova velika slova puna diskriminacije određenih pasmina i stvaranja nervoze, osuda!
Mali psi NISU opasni, kao ni veliki ako ih se tako odgoji!
Mali psi NISU nervozni, ako nemaju razloga biti. 
I definitivno terijeri  NISU strava-temperamentni jesu, ali i pre-privrženi svojim! vlasnicima.

Nebrojeni su primjeri terijera i malih pasa u obiteljima, i ne sjećam se da je ijedan napravio nešto svom ukućanu. A ovo mogu potvrditi iz osobnog iskustva. 
Ako svom psu pružite ljubav, potrebnu pažnju, istrčavanja, zabavu i školovanje sigurno će biti najbolji pas za vas! I to vrijedi za sve čistokrvne i mješance!

 :Heart:

----------


## @n@

*X*

----------


## @n@

E, Nataša, umalo zaboravih... ako si imala kokera koji je bio koma po ponašanju kako si gore napisala, i s njime nisi nikad riješila ili barem pokušala riješiti probleme, onda nažalost imaš velike šanse da i s ovim psom napraviš velike pogreške. Bez obzira što je totalno drugačija pasmina i što kokeri iz nekontroliranog uzgoja često nose agresiju, nervozu i ogromnu nestabilnost.
(Molim te, nemoj se uvrijediti što sam ti to tako otvoreno napisala, govorim to iz iskustva.)

----------


## lulu-mama

I ja potpisujem .

X

i zato, natasa, obavezno odi u neku školicu za pesonje. nije stvar u komandama, nego razvoju odnosa i razumijevanju   :Love:

----------


## Eci

Ja sam kao mala imala pudlicu (ne linja se), bio je divan, ni malo nervozan.
Sada imamo 2 pincha, ženkice, i oduševljena sam njima. Klinci ih obožavaju, vode van, nisu živčani, nema šanse da ih ugrizu, klinci znaju sa njima, a ako pretjeraju (klinci) pesi samo zbrišu ispod kreveta. I još nešto što mi je važno je da su jako živahni i razigrani, pa im nije problem stalno biti u pokretu (stalno se netko od klinaca želi igrati sa njima). Linjaju se vrlo malo, spavaju sa nama u krevetu. Tjeranje je problem 2x po par dana godišnje, onda ne puštam klince sa njima van.
Duboko sam uvjerena da su psi onakvi kakvi su im i vlasnici, odnosno kako ih se odgoji. 
Naravno, potpisujem lulu-mamu.

----------


## mara

Manji psi su u svakom slučaju jednostavniji za servisirati.
Ja neznam kak bi mi na more da kojim slučajem imamo neki normalan auto a ne alhambru sa 30kila psetetine i 2 djece

----------


## Ninči

> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali meni su za sve živo krivi ljudi  Tako i za te male pasmine. Jer dam obje ruke da 99% vlasnika malih pasa ne uloži ni trenutak vremena u njihov odgoj. (što sam već i napisala u prošlom postu) Naravno, opet čast iznimkama, ali jako ih je malo.
> 
> 
> niiiije tako!


Napisala sam-čast iznimkama   :Taps:   :Kiss:  




> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ovo se i ja slažem: MALI PSI SU OPASNI, što manji to opasniji ( valjda neki kompleks  ). barem moje iskustvo to govori. ja sam imala koker španijela, ajme, taj nije bio normalan!!! grizo je sve i svakopga, napado, zaleto se...užas...a samo sam htjela malog umiljatog psa!
> 
> pa terijeri: STRAVA!!!
> 
> Dok njemački ovčar, milo i drago stvorenje. 
> ...


To ja cijelo vrijeme pričam   :Smile:

----------


## @n@

Ninči je moj idol.  8)

----------


## Mima

http://Ako mislite da veliki pas nij... a ne djeci!".

Možeš li definirati "dijete" - koliko staro dijete misliš da ne bi trebalo šetati psa bio on velik ili mali? I to samostalno, i koliko bi dijete trebalo biti staro da može voditi malog psa na uzici u pratnji odrasle osobe?

Ja se recimo sjećam kako je moja prijateljica iz djetinjstva bila zadovoljna kad su se njeni roditelji odlučili za manjeg psa, jer psa kojeg su prije imali nikako nije mogla šetati.

Ne znam, moja je ideja bila baš da nabavim psa djetetu (jednog dana, kad poraste) i da pas bude (djelomično naravno) i odgovornost djeteta.

Koliko recimo treba biti stara osoba koja ide sa psom u 'školicu'? Može li to dijete uopće?

----------


## @n@

Gle, ja UVIJEK govorim svojim 'školarcima' da se dijete nije sposobno brinuti za psa dok se nije sposobno pobrinuti za vlastito dijete. To jest malo ekstremno, priznajem, ali je to moj stav.
Ako ćemo malo 'olabaviti', onda tvrdim da dijete prije 16-te godine (sad je to već sklono raspravama, jer nisu svi 16-godišnjaci isti) nema što raditi samo vani s psom. Bez obzira na veličinu, pasminu ili doba dana.

Ljudi koji puštaju djecu van s psima su - prema mojim iskustvima - vrlo neodgovorni i neupućeni te nesuočeni s činjenicom da njihov pas može biti najbolji na svijetu, ALI TUĐI NE MORA! I ne samo tuđi pas, već se uvijek može dogoditi bilokakva situacija (da sad ne izmišljam bezveze) koju dijete ne može i ne zna riješiti.
Također, ako vam se dogodi ne daj Bože situacija s psom kojeg vodi dijete, a vas kao odgovorne osobe nema u blizini, nahebali ste. I vi i dijete i pas. Od policije i CZSS-a.

Meni se prvoj nije jednom dogodilo na nasipu kod Boćarskog da je dijete cca. 10, 12 godina vodilo psa malenog rasta koji se bez pardona postavio na moju mrcinu od 48 kg. I da ta mrcina nije toliko poslušna koliko jest, bilo bi krvi. U takvim situacijama može nastradati i dijete, a da ne pričam kolika bi to bila trauma djetetu.

PSI NISU ODGOVORNOST DJECE!

----------


## Mima

Uh buh  :/ Ja sam baš zamišljala - mala pasmina, pa dijete može podići psa u slučaju nekakvog problema sa drugim psima   :Rolling Eyes:   :/ 

Što ću, nemam pojma o psima, osim što mi se sviđaju i rado bih ga imala (a i moje dijete).

----------


## mikka

@n@, obozavam citati tvoje postove o psima  :Love:

----------


## Ninči

> Gle, ja UVIJEK govorim svojim 'školarcima' da se dijete nije sposobno brinuti za psa dok se nije sposobno pobrinuti za vlastito dijete. To jest malo ekstremno, priznajem, ali je to moj stav.
> Ako ćemo malo 'olabaviti', onda tvrdim da dijete prije 16-te godine (sad je to već sklono raspravama, jer nisu svi 16-godišnjaci isti) nema što raditi samo vani s psom. Bez obzira na veličinu, pasminu ili doba dana.
> 
> Ljudi koji puštaju djecu van s psima su - prema mojim iskustvima - vrlo neodgovorni i neupućeni te nesuočeni s činjenicom da njihov pas može biti najbolji na svijetu, ALI TUĐI NE MORA! I ne samo tuđi pas, već se uvijek može dogoditi bilokakva situacija (da sad ne izmišljam bezveze) koju dijete ne može i ne zna riješiti.
> Također, ako vam se dogodi ne daj Bože situacija s psom kojeg vodi dijete, a vas kao odgovorne osobe nema u blizini, nahebali ste. I vi i dijete i pas. Od policije i CZSS-a.
> 
> Meni se prvoj nije jednom dogodilo na nasipu kod Boćarskog da je dijete cca. 10, 12 godina vodilo psa malenog rasta koji se bez pardona postavio na moju mrcinu od 48 kg. I da ta mrcina nije toliko poslušna koliko jest, bilo bi krvi. U takvim situacijama može nastradati i dijete, a da ne pričam kolika bi to bila trauma djetetu.
> 
> PSI NISU ODGOVORNOST DJECE!


@n@ je moj idol!  8)  

 :Laughing:   :Love:  

Mima, sve ti je Ana rekla! 
Nema veze što ne znaš dovoljno o psima, ali jako je lijepo što se informiraš! Danas su informacije lako dostupne svima, ali ljudi na žalost vole raditi stvari na svoju ruku.   :Sad:  

Dodala bih samo što se tiče dobne granice- ja osobno ni mnogim 40-godišnjacima ne bih dala da šetaju psa, bez obzira što su sasvim spremni imati vlastito dijete. A isto tako- znam i 13-godišnjake kojima bih uvijek dala psa. Naravno da je takvih 13-godišnjaka malo, ali ima ih. Takva djeca su većinom odrasla uz pse...i ne samo uz pse, nego i uz ljude koji znaju kako raditi sa psom.

----------


## Bubica

još jedan potpis pod anu

----------


## Leilani-m

i još jedan potpis pod @n@   :Smile:  

S tim da ima i vrlo različite djece. Imam troje nećaka s vrlo malom razlikom u godinama. Rasli su na selu, s psima, mačkama, konjima, zečevima... Curica, najstarija, obožava životinje,, brine se o njim i dsje im hranu, jelo od svoje 6-7 godine bez da ju itko mora na to poticati ili podsjećati. Srednji dečko voli životinje, ali nema šanse da se sjeti (ni dan-danas kad ima 13) dati im vode i jela. Evewntualno će pogledati zečeve (voli ih papati  :Laughing:  ) pa će im dati hrane tu i tamo. Najmlađi je nezainteresiran za životinje, često glumi da mu se sviđaju jer vidi odobravanje kod drugih, ali on je tip koji će mačku prejako stisnuti jer nema osjećaja za to. Voli jedino hrčke, ali njih ne uzima na ruke, nego ih samo promatra.

----------


## lulu-mama

POtpis pod anu.
Psi su odgovornost odraslih, ali djete može djelomično biti odgovorno za svojeg kućnog ljubimca. 
Ja sam pristaša što ranijeg "osamostaljivanja" djeteta u to pogledu. 
Prvo, djete stječe samopouzdanje da  se može za nekoga kvalitetno brinuti.
Drugo, stječe naviku odgovornosti prema nečemu/nekome.

Naravno, roditelj treba procjeniti da li je djete spremo na to. Npr. ostavi mu se na brigu da 1 dan nahrani i napoji psa. Ako sve dobro prođe i djete prihvati tu odgovornost, onda tako i slijedeći.
Ali prvenstveno je na roditelju da brine za psa, dakle da provjeri da pas ima hranu/vodu.

Što se tiče šetnji, za to dijete zbilja mora biti spremo. I fizički i psihički. Sjećam se jedne situacije kada je djevojčica (od kojih 10g)  šetala svoju labradoricu (koja je bila razigrana), i nije ju nikako mogla kontrolirati. pas ju je vukao gdje je god htio. Jadno dijete je plakalo. Ja bi te roditelje nalemala! Dati djevojčici od max 40kg da šeta mrcinu od 40kg! 

Mislim da je važno da svaki roditelj razgovara s djetetom o šetnjama: što se sve može tjekom šetnje dogoditi, i što djete u tom trenu treba napraviti.
Npr. dok smo mi (ja i buraz) bili mali imali smo malog terijera koji se znao kefati s drugim psima. oboje smo znali da ako ide drugi muški pas da svog obavezno vežemo (ako je uopće bio pušten). a u slučaju da ga napadne veliki pas da jednostavno svog psa pustimo da pobjegne. Jednom se to i dogodilo, napao ga je pitbul, i teri je odjurio (nakon što se iskobeljao iz ralja). tek poslije smo s mamom išli po kvartu tražiti ga. i našli smo ga u blizini. ovakve situacije sad izgledaju opako, ali su zapravo najdragocjenije iskustvo!

----------


## nataša

vjerovatno sam previše generalizirala i negativno govorila o malim psima( svima se pritom ispričavam), ali ja sad imam problem sa svojim velikim malim psićem, jer ponaša se vrlo neobično!
ja odlučim kupit psa, i baš nešto nemam sreće>: no zanima me imate li slična iskustva:

kupila sam psa od čovjeka nekog iz oglasnika i vjerujte imala sam osjećaj kao da ga spašavam, kao da ga uzimam  iz nekog azila!! toi je zabit, teška, našeg malog psića tata je bio vezan na lancu i oko sebe imao poveću krug utabanog blata, ( znači, to mu je jerdino prijavljeno boravište)mama je preplašeno stajala kraj njega, a dve male kujice su bile u nekoj šupi i drhtale ko prut!!
da napomenem kako mi je čovjek sav pun ponosa rekao kako štenci već pomalu jedu i slaninu
 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: , u posudici sam im vidila ostatke ručka (npr. grah ili slično)).

odveli smo psića veterinaru, a veterinar kad ga je ugledao rekao je  to kako taj pas drhti da mu se uopće ne sviđa!!

 i sad ja vas pitam. jesu li vaši štenići drhtali?

ja znam da štenci drhte, povremeno, ali ovako šta niste vidjeli, to je tremor čitavog tijela, i kad odspava kao da odmori, pa dobije  snage, pa malo kao prestane drhtat, ali onda nastavi. 
 veterinar nam je rekao kako trebamo čekati nekih 7 dana pa će onda procijeniti što će s njim!!!!!

ja sam očajna!

gledam to malo štene, već mi se podvuklo pod kožu, samo za nama ide., veselo i razigrano jede normalno, ali drhtiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii neprestano!!izgleda stvarno bolesno!!!!

 šta vi mislite o tome?

sorry što sam se toliko raspisala, ali očajna sam, tako mi je žao psića da vam ne mogu ispričat! 



to je to, kupila sam psa bez papira, i nemam pojma jeli mu otaj možda i brat?? uf uf uf

bio je pun glista, očistili smo ga, hranimo ga fino sad...i nadamo se najboljem!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lulu-mama

Hm..ja bogme nisam imala sličnih iskustava. 
Iako je jedan od mojih pasa (a sad mu je 5 mj) bio jako uplašen i stalno je cvilio kad smo ga doveli iz azila, sad je ok (koliko toliko-iako i dalje na svaki stres reagira jadnim cviljenjem).

Svakako ga odvedite veterinaru još jednom. Može stvarno biti da ima nekih zdravstvenih teškoća. Mom je starom terijer stalno drhtala stražnja noga, ali to je bilo nešto u motoričkom dijelu mozga, nije mu ništa smetalo za hodanje, trčanje.

----------


## elin

malo ću ispraviti @n@ sa kojom se slažem da dijete nema kaj vani raditi sa psom samo bez nadzora odrasle osobe. Naime, ja točno znam kako će moj pas reagirati na ljude i životinje (ostale pse, uglavnom), ali ne mogu znati reakciju druge životinje. Zato je važno da sam uvijek i uvijek ja sa njom i da je sa druge strane uvijek odrasla osoba.

----------


## Kavin

Jadan pesek, jel bi ti potpuno isključila da to nije od straha i šokova koje je prije nego je konačno došla u normalne uvijete (kod vas) pretrpila...!?

Gle, retriveri su veliki emotivci i dosta teško podnose strahove, ostavljanja i slično (kao i većina pasa, ali oni su specifični na jedan način).
Ko zna šta je ona prije nego je došla kod vas proživljavala tamo-po opisu ti ljudi su totalno neljudi.
Možda je jadna stalno bila tamo zatvorena, nije dovoljno cicala, možda su ju maltretirali na neki način (nemora biti fizički da ju je netko tukao).
Koliko dana je kod vas?
Jeste ju kod veterinara vozili s autom ili ste išli pješice?
Ako ste ju vozikali s autom možda jadna misli-opet će me nekom dati-nije se možda privikla još, stekla povjerenje.

Moja retriverica kad je došla kod nas nije htjela nikome prići, ni u košaru koju smo joj kupili, samo se vrzmala, gnijezdila danima dok nekako nije našla svoje mjesto.
Stavi joj nekakvu košaru ili prostirku na jedno mjesto tamo i vodu i pokaži joj da je to njeno, puno ju mazite igrajte se-jel se trese i kad se igra? Ili se još nije dovoljno možda ni za igru opustila?

Pratite ju, dajte joj vremena.
 :Kiss:

----------


## koryanshea

koliko god ti se učinilo milostivo uzeti psa iz takvih uvjeta, samo si potakla takvu "proizvodnju" (ovo vrijedi ako si psa platila)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> koliko god ti se učinilo milostivo uzeti psa iz takvih uvjeta, samo si potakla takvu "proizvodnju" (ovo vrijedi ako si psa platila)


Potpis. Nataša, cure su ti s razlogom rekle da uzmeš psa sa papirima. :/ I ne, nijedan naš pas nije kao štene imao takvih problema.  :/

----------


## nenaa

> vjerovatno sam previše generalizirala i negativno govorila o malim psima( svima se pritom ispričavam), ali ja sad imam problem sa svojim velikim malim psićem, jer ponaša se vrlo neobično!
> ja odlučim kupit psa, i baš nešto nemam sreće>: no zanima me imate li slična iskustva:
> 
> kupila sam psa od čovjeka nekog iz oglasnika i vjerujte imala sam osjećaj kao da ga spašavam, kao da ga uzimam  iz nekog azila!! toi je zabit, teška, našeg malog psića tata je bio vezan na lancu i oko sebe imao poveću krug utabanog blata, ( znači, to mu je jerdino prijavljeno boravište)mama je preplašeno stajala kraj njega, a dve male kujice su bile u nekoj šupi i drhtale ko prut!!
> da napomenem kako mi je čovjek sav pun ponosa rekao kako štenci već pomalu jedu i slaninu
>  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: , u posudici sam im vidila ostatke ručka (npr. grah ili slično)).
> 
> odveli smo psića veterinaru, a veterinar kad ga je ugledao rekao je  to kako taj pas drhti da mu se uopće ne sviđa!!
> 
> ...



E moja Nataša, identično smo prošli sa našim čupkom. 

Imao je 2 mj. i spasili smo ga od ljudi koji su ga htjeli utopiti, jer je "prvo leglo i te fore..." Došli smo po njega u neku selendru, bio je sa dva brata ispod pokriven sa kašetom ribe na -10. Majka im je cvilila u boksu, a tata bio na lancu i lajao dok mu gazda nije glasno pred nama dreknuo "KUUUŠ". I cvileći pobjegao u kućicu. 
Nama je rekao izaberite brzo jer mi se žuri, samo su ta 3 ostala. Bio je hladan bezobrazan kao da mu smetamo. Sva 3 su se tresla, još su mi u sjećanju ostali štenci i činjenica da sam mogla spasiti samo jednog. 

Nama je taj lik rekao da nisu niti cjepljeni niti ništa. 

Veterinari su ti kao pedijatri, ne vjeruj u sve što ti kažu. I ne vjeruj da je nešto po nekom ps-u. Pas je živo biće, a ne komp. program pa će proraditi za 7 dana. Njemu treba malo vremena. 
Nama je čupko drhtao ko štap 20-tak dana i bio pun glista. Bježao od svih po kući. Prioritetno se sklanjao od nogu, pa smo zaključili da ih je taj tip vjerojatno šutao, ako su mu se našli na putu. Duuugo mu je trebalo da dođe do nas i pusti nas da ga taknemo, ali nakon mj i pol kad je došao u roku 3 dana je zaposjeo pola stana. Valjao se po kauču, krao cipele i čarape i nosio u svoju košaru. Borio se za igračke. 

Moraš ga pustiti i ne forsirati. Kao i malom dijete. Kupite mu 2-3 igračke za pse. Tvrđu jer će je odmah izgristi. Psi pogotovo mali vole se igrati tako da mu uzimaš ono što je on uzeo u usta. Moj već poimence zna kad mu kažem sa čime ćemo se igrati. ako kažem donesi lopticu, donese lopticu, ako kažem di je kost, donese gumenu kost. Ako pitam donesi igračku donese prvu koju nađe. 
Nježno mu pričaj, pa makar on ležao 3 metra od tebe na kraju sobe ti mu se lijepo obraćaj i dozivaj ga. Njemu fali povjerenje. 
On je jako mali i on će zaboraviti sve loše što mu se dogodilo, a ti ćeš za dva mj. tražiti savjete kako da ga zauzdaš jer je postao nestašni ne poslušni gazda kuće.

----------


## nenaa

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koliko god ti se učinilo milostivo uzeti psa iz takvih uvjeta, samo si potakla takvu "proizvodnju" (ovo vrijedi ako si psa platila)
> 
> 
> Potpis. Nataša, cure su ti s razlogom rekle da uzmeš psa sa papirima. :/ I ne, nijedan naš pas nije kao štene imao takvih problema.  :/


Ja se sa ovim ne slažem i strašno mi je i pomisliti da je moj čupko mogao biti utopljen da nisam tom krelcu dala 100 kn.

Znači ne posvajajmo djecu da ne potičemo nastajanje nove djece bez skrbi.

Ne kužim?

----------


## nenaa

I to sa papirima je bez veze, moj pas je pametniji i bistriji od mnogih sa papirima. Ne govorim to jer je moj, nego jer smo bili u školi za pse gdje su nam to i potvrdili. 
Čemu papir, on je garancija čega? 

Mislim da zbunjujete Natašu pogotovo iz razloga jer je već nabavila psa. Sad joj trebaju savjeti što poduzeti u situaciji u kojoj se našla, a ne stvarati osjećaj krivnje. 

Nataša moja vjenčana kuma je vrlo cjenjena veterinarka iz Pule. Trenutno je na porođajnom i ima više vremena. Ako hoćeš možeš mi pp-ati rado ću ti pomoći tako da je pitam za savjet. Meni je bila i još je od neprocjenjive koristi.

----------


## koryanshea

joj nenaa zabrijala si, kakvo posvajanje zaboga...
stvar je u profitu. "cistokrvni zlatni retriver" sigurno nije kostao 100kn a dok god su ljudi voljni kupiti od takvih ljudi psa, takvi ljudi će pse i štancati. kad vide da ljudi slabo kupuju, neće ih toliko tjerati da se pare. i tako dalje.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  koryanshea prvotno napisa
> ...


Govorimo o rasnim psima, kakva sad posvojena djeca? :? Koliko znam, mješance možeš dobiti besplatno u šinteraju (a i sama imam jednog takvog), ali ako netko želi kupiti rasnog psa, onda bi trebao uzeti psa od provjerenog uzgajivača. No whatever, to je sad bespredmetno, jer je Nataša štene već uzela, ali savjeti o papirima su itekako imali smisla.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> I to sa papirima je bez veze, moj pas je pametniji i bistriji od mnogih sa papirima. Ne govorim to jer je moj, nego jer smo bili u školi za pse gdje su nam to i potvrdili. 
> Čemu papir, on je garancija čega?


Papir je garancija kontroliranog uzgoja, a ne "ova pasmina je sad in, pa ćemo naštancati štence bez ikakve kontrole".  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## koryanshea

uopće se ne radi o papirima nego o tretmanu pasa.
i uopće se ne radi o inteligenciji, već o zdravlju - psihičkom i fizičkom - pasa.

i ne kažem da ti nisi učinila najbolje što si mogla za svog psa.

ja ne želim nabijat nataši grižnju savjesti, ona je unatoč svemu spasila jednog slatkića, ali za sve koji će čitati ovaj topic jednog dana mislim da je važno da to netko kaže.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Psi pogotovo mali vole se igrati tako da mu uzimaš ono što je on uzeo u usta


Samo mala info - na sajtovima gdje se može čitati o odgajanju psa je baš ovo no-no....da ne ulazim u to zašto i kako, jer sam i ja mislila da je to ok, a na kraju nije. 

Nataša - može biti da je isprepadan, može biti da je bolestan, ali u svakom slučaju dobila si neke savjete od nenaae koji mi se čine korisnim. Nadam se da će ti Ninči ili @n@ još više pomoći, jer očito se razumiju u pse.
A ja ti ~~~~ da bude što bolje! 
I ako smijem pitati - koliko si ga platila?

----------


## nenaa

> Samo mala info - na sajtovima gdje se može čitati o odgajanju psa je baš ovo no-no....


Ja sam od stručnih ljudi dobila skroz druge inf. 
Moj pas je zdrav i psihički i fizički. Ništa mu ne fali i ne zanima koji su motivi vodili onog čovjeka da ih napravi. Ne potičem nekontrolirani uzgoj pasa, ali sam i protiv masovnog uzgajanja za papire, jer i toga ima. 

Ukratko Nataša sad kad imaš psa ako što treba pitaj me na pp. Ovdje se neću vraćati jer bez potrebe dižem tenzije, a to mi nije namjera. 
Prošla sam tešku prilagodbu sa svojim danas već 5 godišnjim psom. I sad nam je super. On je koker od mame šampionke i lokalnog frajera (kokera bez papira). I divan je i krasan, pametan...

To što si ga uzela od nekoga tko je neodgovoran je briga sanitaraca i zakona. Ne razbijaj glavu, a psić će se prilagoditi. strpljenja.

----------


## boa

Ja isto mislim da se pas nije privikao i da mu treba vremena. a moja labradorica (5god) i dan danas se trese kod veterinara tako da se i stol na kojem stoji trese. Dovoljna je jedna pikica kod veterinara i umru od straha na sam miris ambulante. Mi smo svoju dobili od kumova, znači znali smo da ih ne štancaju bez veze i da štence maze i paze, a ipak se kod nas tresla neko vrijeme. Ne sjećam se koliko ali možda mjesec-dva. I da, onako jako, cijelo tijelo.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ma što ste nenu napale, goropadnice   :Razz:  
Meni je baš OK to što je napisala, i nikako ne mogu za tim da je bolje ne uzeti štence od krepila nego poticati njihovu daljnju "proizvodnju", ako znaš da je baš taj tvoj ljubimac mogao završiti u vreći, pa preko mosta   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ma ne mogu ni razmišljati o takvim stvarima, to mi je prestrašno   :Sad:

----------


## puntica

mi smo svog psa vidjeli kako par dana luta oko nogometnog igrališta. čuvar je rekao da je to njegov pas ali da bi ga se rado riješio. uzeli smo ga i platili kutijom marlbora   :Rolling Eyes:  


bio je jako uplašen prvo vrijeme i jeo je ko lud, baš se prežderavao. kad je shvatio da će ostati s nama, počeo je normalno jesti i više nije bio preplašen. to je bilo prije 12 godina. Ne bi ga mijenjali za nijednog drugog. :Heart:  


prije njega imali smo 3 pasa s papirima. jedan je uginuo jako mlad, ne znaju od čega. druga dva su živjela 6-7 godina. nisu bili ni približno 'dobri' ko ovaj zadnji.


Jedan me jednom ugrizao. vidio je drugog psa s kojim je očito imao neriješene probleme. krenuli su jedan prema drugom. nisam ga htjela pustiti. on je bio lud, ne znam što je došlo u njega, inače nije bio takav. vrtio se i pokušavao osloboditi i u cijeloj toj gužvi ugrizao me za nogu. kad je shvatio što se dogodilo bio je jadan, nije se odvajao od mene...   :Sad:  


to pričam samo kako bih upozorila da ne možemo znati kako će naš pas reagirati u svakoj situaciji, isto kao što ne znamo ni kako ćemo sami reagirati u nekim situacijama...


znam samo da nikad ne bih kupila psa s papirima, ma ni psa bez papira, zapravo. Kupovanje živih bića mi je jako odbojno   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nataša

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> koliko god ti se učinilo milostivo uzeti psa iz takvih uvjeta, samo si potakla takvu "proizvodnju" (ovo vrijedi ako si psa platila)
> 
> 
> Potpis. Nataša, cure su ti s razlogom rekle da uzmeš psa sa papirima. :/ I ne, nijedan naš pas nije kao štene imao takvih problema.  :/


falilo mi je nekih 3.000,00 kn za papire pa....

i jedna sam od mnogih  koja nabavlja psa ovako, mislim da moj potez baš nije tako osuđujući....  :Grin:

----------


## nataša

Maslačkica  :Love:   platila sam ga 600,00 kn.
Svimbalo  :Love:  
nenaa  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

a malo mi već stvarno ide na živce sva ova požrtvovnost, veći smo katolici od pape...ne vidim šta je loše u poticati "proizvodnju" koja je već ionako tu?! prvo jer mi je prvi azil bar 80 km od kuće, drugo, jer bih htjela određenog psa, treće, želim mlađeg psa( ako smijem tako luksuzirat), četvrto koliko je malih štenića  koju su se okotili i čekaju dom?!

zar je bolje da budu udavljeni i bačeni?! ili je bolje da ga ja kupim i spasim te sudbine?!ponekad imam osjećaj da sam loša osoba, slušajući mišljenja drugih ovdje...baš sam se sad nasekirala....isuse i bože...


i da, mislim da je moj mali psić samo teško i nemilo oslabio jer nije jeo ništa očito tamo, jeo je cijelo popodne danas kvalitetnu hranu i kao da manje drhti...glista JOŠ IMA, u trećoj stolici danas!!!

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## puntica

> i da, mislim da je moj mali psić samo teško i nemilo oslabio jer nije jeo ništa očito tamo, jeo je cijelo popodne danas kvalitetnu hranu i kao da manje drhti...glista JOŠ IMA, u trećoj stolici danas!!!


niš se ti nemoj sekirat. svatko ima svoje mišljenje. imaš pravo odabrati mlađeg psa, starijem, s papirim, bez papira, s ceste...što god želiš.   :Love:  

Ima samo jedan uvjet a to je taj da ga MORAŠ voljeti (i sve što proizlazi iz toga)   :Heart:  


napisala sam ti gore, kad je moj pas došao kući stalno se prežderavao STALNO. nikako se nije mogao zasititi. i svega se bojao. To je trajalo tjedan dva, ne sjećam se. ali je prošlo. 


Treba mu malo vremena da shvati da je došao u novi dom gdje će ga svi paziti i maziti. Da samo zna kao će mu biti dobro po cijele dane bi skakutao do sreće  :D 

ali svakako ništa nećeš izgubiti ako ga odvedeš dobrom vetrinaru   :Love:

----------


## nataša

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i da, mislim da je moj mali psić samo teško i nemilo oslabio jer nije jeo ništa očito tamo, jeo je cijelo popodne danas kvalitetnu hranu i kao da manje drhti...glista JOŠ IMA, u trećoj stolici danas!!!
> 
> 
> niš se ti nemoj sekirat. svatko ima svoje mišljenje. imaš pravo odabrati mlađeg psa, starijem, s papirim, bez papira, s ceste...što god želiš.   
> 
> Ima samo jedan uvjet a to je taj da ga MORAŠ voljeti (i sve što proizlazi iz toga)   
> ...


  :Love:  istina, a voljeti ga hoću i too će mu bit dovoljno! 
 danas sam našla neki broj nekog veterinara, malo se konzultirala, rekao mi da sačekam koji dan pa ću vidjet. nadam se da će bit ok. 

 on je živahan, veseo, i već sad privržen, nevjerovatno!

----------


## Bubica

mi smo naseg retrivera doveli kuci kada je bio nekih dva mjeseca star. Dojio je jos uz dohranu  :Grin:  Mene je jako bilo strah kako ce on sada jadan bez mame, pa bez cice, pa bez brace (jedan od prvih je otisao iz legla)...i tako samja cijeli dan lamentirala a on veselo svrljao po stanu, papao, spavao - kao da je tu 100 godina. Uopce nije cvilio, sigurno nije tako drhturio.

----------


## mikka

ja imam mjesanca labradorskog i zlatnog retrivera, evo slika. kupili smo ga kao stenca za cijenu hrane i cjepiva, to je tada bilo oko 100 maraka. frend je imao zlatnog, a njegova cura labradoricu, pa su se sparili i napravili 9 predivnih stenaca. moj je imao najsvjetlije paleze, zaljubila sam se u njega cim sam ga vidla  :Zaljubljen: 

kod nas se odmah udomacio, nije imao nikakve traume. s klincima je super. cula sam da te dvije vrste danas namjerno pare jer su odlicni vodici, ali ne znam jel to istina.

----------


## puntica

> zaljubila sam se u njega cim sam ga vidla


i ja.   :Heart:  

prekrasan je   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mislava

mikka,
peso je prekrasan.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> a malo mi već stvarno ide na živce sva ova požrtvovnost, veći smo katolici od pape...ne vidim šta je loše u poticati "proizvodnju" koja je već ionako tu?! prvo jer mi je prvi azil bar 80 km od kuće, drugo, jer bih htjela određenog psa, treće, želim mlađeg psa( ako smijem tako luksuzirat), četvrto koliko je malih štenića  koju su se okotili i čekaju dom?!
> 
> zar je bolje da budu udavljeni i bačeni?! ili je bolje da ga ja kupim i spasim te sudbine?!ponekad imam osjećaj da sam loša osoba, slušajući mišljenja drugih ovdje...baš sam se sad nasekirala....isuse i bože...


Nataša, ja stvarno ne vidim zašto se vrijeđaš - dobila si savjete, napravila si po svom i čudiš se lošem stanju u kojem je psić uzet od čovjeka koji svoje pse drži na lancu i hrani ih otpacima.

No dobro, kao što sam već rekla gore, nije ni bitno, sretno sa psićem i nadam se da je do sada primio barem jedno cjepivo.  :Bye:

----------


## flower

natasha nemoj se ljutiti, mislim da je nesporazum u tome sto si trazila savjet, dobila ga od ljudi koji se dugo bave psima i napravila horuk akciju, no to ne mora biti nuzno lose...ne znam od cega stenac drhti i od cega, sto je vet. rekao osim da cete vidjeti sljedeci put, ja bi sigurno gnjavila za detalje
 :? 
mi smo jednog dobili od nase drage frendice (stene, nika nije drhtalo) a curu smo doslovce uzeli s ceste (odnosno ona je nas odabrala, neko vrijeme se motala oko nas, spavala pred ulazom i sl. nismo imali puno izbora    :Wink: ) tada je vec bila sigurno 2 god. stara i imala nekoliko okota, nikad nije drhtala.

----------


## Ariana

Trebala bi (ako pas ima Hrvatsku rodovnicu ili je uveden u Hr. knjige ) prijaviti tipa u Hrvatski kinološki savez, jer su propozicije uzgoja sa upisom u Hr. knjige zakonom propisane. A tip definitivno krši zakon i ocrnjuje HKS.

----------


## nenaa

> ja imam mjesanca labradorskog i zlatnog retrivera, evo slika. kupili smo ga kao stenca za cijenu hrane i cjepiva, to je tada bilo oko 100 maraka. frend je imao zlatnog, a njegova cura labradoricu, pa su se sparili i napravili 9 predivnih stenaca. moj je imao najsvjetlije paleze, zaljubila sam se u njega cim sam ga vidla 
> 
> kod nas se odmah udomacio, nije imao nikakve traume. s klincima je super. cula sam da te dvije vrste danas namjerno pare jer su odlicni vodici, ali ne znam jel to istina.


Kao pravi zavodnik, galebar na plaži. Baš pozira frajer?

Joj nama je plaža zabranjena destinacija, ne znamo se ponašat na plaži. Moj Čupko je toliko društven da bi išao svima, najviše voli Čehe. Miriši mu pašteta.
Mi na more idemo kasno na večer na jednu divlju plažu kod Rovinja. I onda je on gazda. Mi se kupamo sa njim bacamo mu loptice, a on sav cvili i zavija, ali onako od sreće jer je presretan. I kad kažem "idemo doma" nateže svoj ručnik "ne ne neeeee još..."

----------


## mašenka

Prvo da kažem da želim svako sreću sa psićem i n eželim da se ovo protumači kao ikakvo napadanje, ovo je dobronamjerni savjet možda budućim vlasnicima pasa.
Prvo, štene se ne bi smjelo odvajati iz legla prije navršenih 8 tjedana. Sad šta je tu je i bilo bi dobro nabaviti neko "adaptirano" za štence (mislim da proizvodi hills-nadam se da ne kršim pravilnik   :Grin:  ). Zdravo štene ne drhti, drhti bolesno, izgladnjelo, pothlađeno i preplašeno (plašljivi psi su nestabilnog karaktera i potencijalo opasni).  Naravno da i takvi psi imaju pravo na život i topli dom ali moramo znati u šta se upuštamo i jesmo li spremni nositi se sa eventualnim problemima koje nosi život sa takvim psom. 
Rodovnik i cijena psa kao što je već gore spomenuto služe kao nekakva garancija na prvenstveno zdravlje psa. U ozbiljnom uzgoju se isključuju sve jedinke slabog zdavlja, sa nasljednim bolestima, nestabilnim karakterom, vodi se računa o prehrani, cijepljenju, nametnicima. U podizanje takvog legla je previše uloženo da bi na kraju koštalo štene 600 kn ( bez uvrede). Naravno da čemo psa voljeti i brinuti za njega pa bio on šepav, šugav, ali ako možemo birati naravno da ćemo se odlučiti za zdravog i stabilnog.
Ja bi napravila nesretnu usporedbu sa kupovinom npr originalne versace(jel' se tako piše, nije baš moje područje  :Embarassed:  ) i kopije s tržnice, kod prvog plaćamo kvalitetu kod drugog ime (tj izgled kod psa). Sama imam i imala sam razne pse, od čistokrvnih iz uzgajivačnice, čistokrvnih s ceste, mješanaca i onih za 300 kn. Netko je prije spomenuo mješance, oni jesu često pametniji i otporniji od čistokrvnih pasa jer je tu prirodna selekcija učinila svoje ali kod njih nismo sigurni šta dobijamo kao izgledom(manje bitno) tako i karakterom i svakako nisu psi za preporučiti početniku pogotovo sa manjom djecom.  
I još jedan detaljčić koji mi je zapeo za oko gdje je nataša spomenula 80 km, pas živi u prosjeku 15-ak godina, i ako nam je problem napraviti 50, 100. 200 km za uzeti ga meni se nameće pitanje kako smo onda spremni pokloniti mu 15-ak godina svog života? (opet naglašavam da ovo ne ide direktno natašu nego općenito).
I da, križanci labradom retrivera i zlatnog retrivera se koriste kao vodiči, ali i kod njih se prevodi strogo testiranje i selekcija i jako mali broj zadovoljava za "prolaz" ka školovanju.
Sad brišem ili će ovaj post postati roman   :Embarassed:  !

----------


## nenaa

Ne znam ja ne kupujem versace, a ako ga i kupim kupim baš onog sa placa. 
I ja imam drugačije mišljenje, a to je da omjer cijene i kvalitete nije uvijek u pravilu SKUPLJE JE BOLJE. 

Odnosno kako je Puntica rekla, pas sa rodovnicom iz finog legla kojeg su tko zna koliko platili uginuo je za 5-6 godina. A ovaj kojeg su našli, evo žiiiivii već dugo.

Nikako ne vidim ništa loše u Natašinom postupku, niti mislim da je loše postupila. Svako živo biće ima pravo na život u lijepim uvjetima, i ako je to neki mali izgladnjeli drhtavi psić, a ja mu to mogu pružiti, odmah dižem ruku da mi ga daju.
Jednog dana više neće drhtati, i bit će sretan. 

*btw i pit bull ima papire zar ne?*

----------


## mašenka

> Ne znam ja ne kupujem versace, a ako ga i kupim kupim baš onog sa placa.


ne kupujem ni ja, nikakvog   :Wink:  , a ako kupujem nešto od firme onda je to radi kvalitete.




> I ja imam drugačije mišljenje, a to je da omjer cijene i kvalitete *nije uvijek* u pravilu SKUPLJE JE BOLJE


ja bi ovdje radije naglasila ovo boldano




> Odnosno kako je Puntica rekla, pas sa rodovnicom iz finog legla kojeg su tko zna koliko platili uginuo je za 5-6 godina. A ovaj kojeg su našli, evo žiiiivii već dugo


ovdje govoriš o pojedinačnim slučajevima. Moji su živjeli: mješanac (udomljen) 2 god, mješanac(oštenjen kod mene) 17, erdel terijer(vrhunski uzgoj, udomljen) 16, nj.ovčar (udomljen, bogznakakav uzgoj, kronična nasljedna bolest) 12...Sad imam hrv ovčarku iz slučaja sličnog natašinom- nestabilnog karaktera- ne odgovara namjeni za koju smo je nabavili, kraška ovčarka- kontrolirani uzgoj, onakva je kakvu smo htjeli...




> Nikako ne vidim ništa loše u Natašinom postupku, niti mislim da je loše postupila. Svako živo biće ima pravo na život u lijepim uvjetima, i ako je to neki mali izgladnjeli drhtavi psić, a ja mu to mogu pružiti, odmah dižem ruku da mi ga daju.


ni ja nisam rekla da je loše (ako ZNAŠ u šta se upuštaš i možeš i znaš se nositi s tim). Da svako ima pravo na život i mjesto pod suncem apsolutno se slažem i to sam čini se i rekla, ali isto tako i da mu ga ne može svatko pružiti . Opet, ne mislim na Natašu, ženu ne poznajem, govorim općenito. Nitko od onih koji su uzeli psa pa ga poslije napustili, dali dalje i sl. nisu to imali u planu uzimajući psa nego jednostavno nisu se snašli, nisu dobili šta su očekivali i nisu bili spremni pokloniti mu 15-ak god svojeg života ma kakv pas ispao.




> Jednog dana više neće drhtati, i bit će sretan


ja se nadam i držim fige...




> btw i pit bull ima papire zar ne?


Pse uzimamo obično sa nekom namjenom. Zato postoj epasmine da znamo kakav j ekoji pas, za šta i koji nam treba. Nije svaka"potencijalno opasna "(kako se to danas naziva mada ne volim taj izraz) pasmina krvožedna zvijer, nego baš to što naziv govori- *potencijalno* opasna. BTW pitbul nema papire jer nije priznata pasmina   :Wink:  , a i takvih znam koji su kao bebe, ali bitno je u čijim rukama.

----------


## nenaa

Ovo za pit bulla prosurfaj malo pa ćeš naći o papirima. 

Oduvijek me fasciniraju secirači postova, čestitke na volji. 

Nikako se ne slažemo u dosta stvari, ali naravno da ja poštujem svačije mišljenje. Ja samo tvrdim da ne postoje pravila i sigurnost da će ti pas biti zdrav i normalan bez obzira da li je iz šinteraja, sa papirima ili od nekog nemarnog uzgajivača. Nema garancije.

----------


## mašenka

Nekako mi je najjednstavnije isjeckano citirati - nisam prevješta u tipkanju   :Wink:  , bolje mi ide copy/paste.
Pitbul kao pasmina nije priznat od FCI-a, staford je ali to je druga pasmina i priča.
Vjerovatno i očito se u nekim stvarima ne slažemo, ali i ne razumijemo jer ovo (opet seciram   :Wink:  )



> Ja samo tvrdim da ne postoje pravila i sigurnost da će ti pas biti zdrav i normalan bez obzira da li je iz šinteraja, sa papirima ili od nekog nemarnog uzgajivača.


i ja mislim, garancije(u 100%-tnom smislu) nema, ali vjerovatnosti itekako da.

----------


## mašenka

...i još nešto, imam osjećaj da ovo poprima nekakav "raspravljački" ton  :/ -što nikako ne bi htjela. Sve što sam rekla bilo je u najboljoj namjeri, samo sam previše puta čula/vidjela kako ljudi olako uzimaju pse (i ostale životinje) i onda to loše završi (uglavnom po životinju) pa sam htjela svratiti pozornost na moguću "crniju varijantu".

----------


## TeddyBearz

Mašenka, super su mi tvoji postovi.  :Kiss:  

Nenaa, naravno, nema garancija da će ti pas biti zdrav, bez obzira na to otkuda ga uzmeš. Jedan od naših rasnih pasa ima epilepsiju, a mješanka pokupljena sa ceste imala je dijabetes - i jedno i drugo su vrlo ozbiljne bolesti. Nažalost nema pravila ni garancija. :/

Meni osobno je najdraže kad netko uzme nekog sirotog pasonju sa ceste ili iz šinteraja, gdje ih ubijaju ako ih nitko ne uzme u roku od 30 dana  :Sad: , ali ako netko želi baš rasnog psa, uvijek zagovaravam psa sa papirima, jer tu ipak postoji neka kontrola. (Ili ako već nije sa papirima, da je barem uzet od nekog poznatog/provjerenog.)

----------


## @n@

> ...Jedan od naših rasnih pasa ima epilepsiju, a mješanka pokupljena sa ceste imala je dijabetes - i jedno i drugo su vrlo ozbiljne bolesti. Nažalost nema pravila ni garancija. :/
> ...


Da ne bi ostalo nedorečeno ovo što je TB napisala, usudila bih se dodati par riječi:

Border koji ima epilepsiju, kao i njegova subraća iz legla, neće ići u daljnju reprodukciju. I to je stvar kontroliranog uzgoja i kupovine pasa iz takvog uzgoja. Ne zato što se nešto _nikako i nikada_ ne može dogoditi, već zato da se geni koje ne želimo ne prenose dalje.

Kad smo već na temi epilepsije, moja susjeda ima epileptičnog labradora. Parila ga je. Kakve je štence dao ne znam i ne zanima me.

----------


## TeddyBearz

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...Jedan od naših rasnih pasa ima epilepsiju, a mješanka pokupljena sa ceste imala je dijabetes - i jedno i drugo su vrlo ozbiljne bolesti. Nažalost nema pravila ni garancija. :/
> ...
> 
> 
> Da ne bi ostalo nedorečeno ovo što je TB napisala, usudila bih se dodati par riječi:
> 
> Border koji ima epilepsiju, kao i njegova subraća iz legla, neće ići u daljnju reprodukciju. I to je stvar kontroliranog uzgoja i kupovine pasa iz takvog uzgoja. Ne zato što se nešto _nikako i nikada_ ne može dogoditi, već zato da se geni koje ne želimo ne prenose dalje.


Točno tako. I još će k tome pošteni uzgajivač napraviti ono što je napravio naš - s obzirom na ozbiljnu bolest te prve kujice, dobili smo besplatno štene iz jednog od sljedećih legala (kad smo bili spremni uzeti još jednog psa). 




> Kad smo već na temi epilepsije, moja susjeda ima epileptičnog labradora. Parila ga je. Kakve je štence dao ne znam i ne zanima me.


 :shock:  :Sad:

----------


## pomikaki

ja te secirane postove jednostavno nemam kad čitati   :Saint:  

nego, ovdje potpisujem punticu


> znam samo da nikad ne bih kupila psa s papirima, ma ni psa bez papira, zapravo. Kupovanje živih bića mi je jako odbojno


moji su kupili njemačkog ovčara, sa svim papirima i jako zvučnim imenom. Uginuo je jako brzo nakon što je došao kod nas, bio je bolestan. Uzgajivač nam je na to ponudio u zamjenu besplatno drugo štene, također s papirima i zvučnim imenom. Također je bilo teško bolesno i jedva smo ga spasili. O tome smo već pisali, @n@ je rekla nešto kao trebali smo provjeriti uzgajivača. Pa ima pravo, jedino što moji su po tog psa dosta daleko putovali. Nego još me nešto više smeta kod kontroliranog uzgoja, a to je odstranjivanje (eufemizam za ubijanje) psića iz legla koji ne odgovaraju standardima. I o tome smo već pisali, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje (molim vas, primjetite da sam ovo napisala) i na psa iz kontroliranog uzgoja, ali meni to nije nešto što me privlači.

Ljudi koji prodaju psiće bez papira za manju cijenu... većinom su prevaranti i stalo im je do lake love, kao što se vidi iz navedenih slučajeva. Voljela bih znati kome ih se može prijaviti. Ako bih htjela takvog psa, uzela bih oglasnik i potražila nekog tko takve psiće poklanja. Meni nije do papira, i računala bih da je tom čovjeku ipak stalo do svog psa više nego do love.

Ali meni osobno je najdraži moj unikatni pas (često me pitaju gdje se može takav nabaviti   :Laughing:  ) sa svim svojim manama i vrlinama.

----------


## pomikaki

ps. mikka, krasan ti je pasonja  :Zaljubljen:  , ti križanci znaju biti jako lijepi

----------


## Svimbalo

Moram spomenuti da je moja Hela iz legla bez papira, takva je bila i Dina (isto rotica). Dinina mama je živjela par katova ispod nas, tako da smo poznavali i nju i njene gazde, pa su se moji roditelji bez problema odlučili da uzmemo jedno štene, iako je bilo bez rodovnika. Mama mi je tutnula 100 DEM u ruke i rekla da idem izabrati, pa sam se vratila gore s malom dlakavom lopticom   :Zaljubljen:  . Dina je živjela svega 11 godina, ali za usporedbu s ostalim rottweilerima koje znam, to je zapravo dosta dugo...
Hela je došla iz samoborskog kraja, živjela skupa s bratom i mamom u betonskom boksu   :Sad:  , plaćena 500 kn. Nema kupiran rep i zato neki ljudi misle da je mješanka   :Rolling Eyes:  
Da tisuću puta kucnem u drvo, dosad, u svojih skoro 5 godina, nikad nije bila bolesna, nije imala niti mastitis koji je npr. redovito pratio Dinina tjeranja (ili je to ipak bila mastopatija?), super je zdrava i beskrajno strpljiva i mazna-do granice napornog   :Grin:  
Hoću reći samo ono što je već rečeno-nikakav papir ili ne papir nije garancija zdravlja ili bilo čega-po onome što ovdje uspjeh pročitati, zapravo smo trebali vlasnike mama naših pasa prijaviti Kinološkom savezu, ma daj...
Uopće mi nije bitno ništa osim da mi je psica zdrava i dobra   :Heart:  

Mikka, jesam li te mogla vidjeti neki dan s psom iza katastra i s nekom ženom koja je imala bebu u slingu?

----------


## @n@

> ...Hoću reći samo ono što je već rečeno-nikakav papir ili ne papir nije garancija zdravlja ili bilo čega-po onome što ovdje uspjeh pročitati, zapravo smo trebali vlasnike mama naših pasa prijaviti Kinološkom savezu, ma daj...


Molim te da pročitaš još jednom, jer se meni čini da si neke stvari pobrkala.

'Papir' bi trebao biti (i najčešće jest) garancija da je pas:
a) čistokrvan, poznatih i priznatih roditelja kojima se može ući u trag i pratiti povijest;
b) psihofizički zdrav;
c) pod veterinarskim nadzorom, pregledan i cijepljen; svaka nepravilnost kod šteneta iz uzgajačnice je evidentirana;
d) izložbeni ili neizložbeni, odnosno za daljnju reprodukciju ili ne (tako bi trebalo biti, često nije)
...

Prema tome, apsolutno nisi u pravu da 'papir' nije garancija ničemu, jer to nije točno.

----------


## koryanshea

> Nego još me nešto više smeta kod kontroliranog uzgoja, a to je odstranjivanje (eufemizam za ubijanje) psića iz legla koji ne odgovaraju standardima.


ja sam mislila da to nije dozvoljena praksa i da to rade zato da bi skrili da se kod njih uopće događaju "loše jedinke" (a ne bi smjeli to skrivat)

----------


## mikka

svimbalo, jes, srela sam frendicu, taman sam bila bez djece i isla do dm-a  :Grin:  . inace mene svi prepoznaju po psu  :Smile:  

fora je u tome sto masa ljudi misli da je on rotvajler, cak su me i uvjeravali, "ma neee, nije vam on retriver, on je rot", nisu prestajali ni kad sam objasnjavala da znam roditelje  :Laughing:  . btw, nije nikad bio bolestan. sad ga moram malo na dijetu i trening jer je debel (djelomicno zanemaren otkad imam klince  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad:  ), i na plivanje, jer bi mogao imat problema s kicmom, reko mi je vet na zadnjem cijepljenju. tako da idem s njim na more, bit ce veselo, ja solo s njih troje  :Grin:  . ima 11 i pol godina, izgleda i ponasa se upola mlade. jedino sto mu se pocela raditi mrena na ocima, ima li kakvog lijeka tome, znalci?

----------


## Maslačkica

> izgleda i ponasa se upola mlade


  :Laughing:  

A mene na slici je podsjetio na nekog mudrog starca koji uvijek prati situaciju i analzira je...  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> jedino sto mu se pocela raditi mrena na ocima, ima li kakvog lijeka tome, znalci?


Naša dijabetičarka je imala mrenu na oba oka, bila je praktički skroz slijepa. Koliko znam, nema lijeka osim operacije. Mislim da su u Goldiju nekad radili operacije očiju, ne znam da li ih još uvijek rade. A možda i Ljubimac:

http://www.ljubimac.net/

Piše da rade oftalmološke preglede i zahvate.  :Smile: 

Mi svoju nismo vodili na operaciju, bila je prestara i prebolesna za to, ali nekako je lakše prihvatila tu sljepoću od nas, čisto se dobro snalazila, pogotovo kad se uzme u obzir da je oslijepila skoro preko noći, zbog dijabetesa. :/

----------


## nataša

samo da se ubacim: moj psija jako i dalje drhti, često ne može na prednje noge, ponerkad se podigne,...teško mu je....

a ja sam očajna......
moja Anja je očajna, svi smo tužni umjesto da s e radujemo..

 i šta sad da ja radim?!  lošije mu je, uz sav tretman...

----------


## Joe

Nataša, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  

kad je mom tati uginuo pas, brzo su nabavili novog, ali taj je nesretnik imao bolesno srce, i uginuo za 2 tjedna  :Sad:  

bili su očajni... ali su onda nabavili predivnu psicu koju i sada imaju (radi se o labradorici)

----------


## TeddyBearz

Imaš možda nekog drugog veterinara u blizini da potražiš drugo mišljenje? Šteta što je taman vikend. :/

----------


## Svimbalo

Dobro, @n@, u pravu si, ja sam više išla za onim "ne papir ne garantira", uostalom ja se uopće ne bavim psima na način na koji se ti baviš, pa takve detalje ne uočavam   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

uh, natasa, bas mi je zao. ovo zvuci bas grdo :/ 

a da odes na pregled na veterinarski, na dezurnu?

moj veterinar inace radi i akupunkturu i s homeopatijom, kaze da su rezultati jako dobri, ako hoces dam ti njihov broj, oni takoder imaju hitnu.

----------


## nataša

ma i zvala sam neke privatnike, oni kažu da trebaju izvaditi krv, napravit uzv i još neke pretrage....to sve košta jako puno, oni mi sami kažu i savjetuju da sačekam pa ću vidjeti! dakle, da čekam šta?!

dva dana je kod nas....

a što je najgore, bio je bolestan i kad je došao kod nas.....

----------


## mim

> ma i zvala sam neke privatnike, oni kažu da trebaju izvaditi krv, napravit uzv i još neke pretrage....to sve košta jako puno, oni mi sami kažu i savjetuju da sačekam pa ću vidjeti! dakle, da čekam šta?!
> 
> dva dana je kod nas....
> 
> a što je najgore, bio je bolestan i kad je došao kod nas.....


Pokušaj mu izmjeriti temperaturu. Rektalno. Mora biti između 37,5-39. Je li cijepljen protiv štenećaka?

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ma tko zna što je pokupio tamo kod tog tipa, pretpostavljam da ga nisu cijepili? :/

----------


## mikka

evo ovdje imas popis veterinarskih s hitnom, mozda da probas jos nekog od njih. ja inace idem kod dragojlova u zvonimirovu i super su mi, tamo smo otkad je m. imao 6 mjeseci.

----------


## koryanshea

joj natasa bas mi je zao maloga  :Sad: 
jede li?

----------


## Vlvl

Nataša, probaj što prije do veterinara. 
Žao mi je što vam se ovo dešava, a još mi je više žao jer sam nekoliko takvih priča već pročitala na životinjskim forumima. 
Sve što ću napisati ispast će prisjedanje na muku, ali zaista to ne želim. Nego da netko sljedeći, kad poželi nabaviti psa, možda ipak odustane od psa nabavljenog na ovaj način. 

Tri faktora utječu na stanje štenca i kasnije odraslog psa: nasljeđe, uvjeti u kojima živi dok je u leglu, i vrijeme odvajanja iz legla. Kod rasnih pasa rodovnica jamči da su roditelji bili adekvatnog zdravstvenog stanja. Npr. psi s lošim kukovima neće dobiti dozvolu za parenje, jer bi mogli imat štence bolesnih i bolnih kukova. U uvjete u leglu spadaju adekvatna hrana, higijena, cijepljenje, čišćenje od glista i ponašanje ljudi prema psu. A dob - ispod 8 tjedana ne bi trebalo, osim iznimno, uzimati štene. 

Ovo je tema pod naslovom koji je pas najbolji za dijete. Želim naglasiti da za dijete i cijelu obitelj nije dobar pas čiji roditelji možda iz opravdanih razloga nemaju uzgojnu dozvolu, koji je živio u lošim uvjetima, nije cijepljen ni čišćen od glista, i koji je iz legla izvađen bar dva tjedna prerano. Možda sve bude u redu i pas postane najbolji pas na svijetu. Nataši i njenima držim fige da upravo tako bude.
Ali prečesto sam čula ružne priče: pas dolazi kući, pati se, veterinari mu ne mogu pomoći, pas ugiba ili ostaje boležljiv. 

Ako želite djetetu dovesti psa nad kojim neće za dva dana cijela obitelj strepiti, onda nemojte, nemojte uzeti premladog rasnog štenca bez papira.

----------


## @n@

Nataša, ja uopće ne znam što bih ti rekla. 

Ne žalim te, nimalo. Jer si unatoč svim našim naporima (dobronamjernim savjetima cura s foruma, kao i savjetima ljudi koji znaju o čemu pričaju jer im je to dijelom posao) otišla i napravila po svome. 
I uopće mi nije jasno da i dalje od nas tražiš pomoć i savjete. Ionako ćeš opet napraviti po svome.

Platila si psića 600 kn i to možeš smatrati donacijom štancerima pasa. Ako ne bude imao sreće da se riješi muka preko noći, jer je očito teže bolestan, onda ćeš vjerojatno onih ostalih 3000 kn pokloniti veterinarima.
Tako da će ti ispasti jednako kao da si kupila 'rasnog' psa.

Da si učinila ovo potonje, onda bi sada, u 00:43h, dok ja pišem ovaj post, mogla nazvati svog uzgajača i zahtijevati pomoć.
Ovako ti preostaje samo gledati psića kako se muči.

Smatraš da nisi učinila ništa loše i da nisi loša osoba?! 
Gledajući mikrosituaciju, nisi: spasila si ili barem produljila život malenom štenetu.
Gledajući makrosituaciju, učinila si jako, jako lošu stvar i nadam se da si toga svjesna: udomila si jedno štene, 'obogatila' štancera i poručila mu: samo ti štancaj, ima nas koji ćemo kupiti.

Znam da sam gruba i znam da će se naći brdo cura koje će reći: daj nemoj sad, kako možeš i slično... MENI je u interesu zaštititi kontrolirani uzgoj (iako nisam uzgajač)! I u interesu mi je spasiti malo više od jednog štenećeg života.

Dakle, drugi put zastani pa ipak malo razmisli o danim ti savjetima.

Po pitanju veterinara, možeš nazvati Buba veterinarsku stanicu. Ako ti se nitko ne javi ujutro, sekretarica će ti izdiktirati broj telefona dežurnog veterinara.
Moja iskustva s njima su odlična.

----------


## Ninči

Ja potpisujem koryansheu u baš baš svemu!  :Smile:  





> falilo mi je nekih 3.000,00 kn za papire pa....


Ok, falilo ti je po tvom mišljenju puno. A isplati li se za te pare riskirati da dobiješ bolesnog psa? Jer znam hrpu slučajeva koji su kupili psa "jeftino" pa na veterinara potrošili 3 puta onoliko koliko bi dali za psa sa papirima. Ali jesu li samo novci bitni? Ne, naravno, nego je bitno i ne gledati svoje dijete kako pati zajedno sa psićem. I ako si ti zavolila psića, patiš i ti. I sve to skupa na kraju nema cijenu. Ja takve stvari kakve su ljudi proživljavali ne bih si poželjela ni za sve novce ovoga svijeta! Radije ne bih uzela psa, nego riskirala da ga gledam 2 godine kako svaki dan ima epileptične napade i pitam se hoće li sutra uginuti. 

Pomikaki- ja sam naglasila da bi trebala uzeti štene iz šinteraja, ili od PROVJERENIH uzgajivača. Da odete na bilo koji forum o ljubimcima i pitate za bilo kojeg uzgajivača, ako ne javno, javit će vam se bar netko PP-om da vam prenese svoje iskustvo. U to sam uvjerena. I to stvarno ništa ne košta.
A kad smo kod uzgajivača koji eliminiraju štence koji ne odgovaraju standardu ili su bolesni- to za mene niti nisu uzgajivači, nego običan proizvodni pogon bez imalo ljubavi. I meni to dođe na isto kao i šverceri i štanceri pasa, jer tko može tako nešta napraviti, još lakše savjesti može štancati i švercati.

----------


## Ninči

Potpisujem Anu! 

Ne bih te plašila, ali meni ovo što opisuješ zvuči baš kao padavica. Nadam se svim srcem da nije.


Mikka, prekrasan ti je pas!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Ali žao mi je što ti moram reći da to teško da može biti mješanac goldena i labradora. A zašto? Jer ako su se parili pas crne i žute boje- može izaći crni ili žuti pas. A nikako pas sa paležima! Pogotovo jer ni labrador ni golden u ni jednoj mogućoj boji nemaju paleže niti ih smiju imati. I u toj tvojoj priči se negdje debelo umiješao rotvajler, čini mi se  :Grin:  Ili tvoji prijatelji misle da imaju čistokrvnog labradora i čistokrvnog goldena. To se sad opet vraćamo na onu priču- čemu služe papiri  :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

Nataša, nema iskustva i nemogu ti pomoći, ali eto ~~~~~~ da pas ili ozdravi ili da prođe sve to što bezbolnije i za njega i vas...

----------


## mašenka

Meni to prije zvuči na nekakav štenećak nego na epilepsiju. Moj Medo mješanac je sa epilepsijom dogurao lijepih 17 (bez lijekova).

Nataša, veterinari naravno koštaju, to trebamo računati prije nego se odlučimo na životinju. Držim fige štencu  :Love:  , i nadam se da će ljudi izvući nekakvu poantu iz cijele priče.

I opet ja ko trla baba lan, nije papir 100%-tna garancija( i mercedesi se kvare   :Wink:  ), ali vjerovatnost je. Sve ovisi zašto želimo psa i na koliku žrtvu smo spremni. A što se novaca tiče, i zdrave i rasne pse ljudi poklanjaju, problem je što hoćemo štene i to sad i odmah i onda srljamo u situacije u kojima se teško snalazimo.

----------


## boa

Pa budući da je tek dva dana prošlo ja ipak ne bih davala crne dijagnoze. Ja još uvijek mislim da se pesek treba udomaćiti, a to traje nekih 10-14 dana bar. a možda je jako preplašen svega. labradori su emotivci i strašljivci, pogotovo mali.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Definitivno nije epilepsija u pitanju, epileptični napadi se ne očituju tako.

----------


## litala

ali drhtanje cijelog tijela i nemogucnost ustajanja na prednje ili straznje sape - jest simptom stenecaka  :Sad:  onog "oblika" koji napada motoricki centar u mozgu. psa, navodno, ne boli - ali uzrokuje postupno otkazivanje svih motorickih sposobnosti  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## stray_cat

psu je obitelj pseudo copor

u psecem coporu je najgora kazna iskljucivanje iz copora, a upravo to se radi sa psom koj je izoliran na dvoristu

pas ne bi trebao setati sam nekontrolirano, takodjer ne bi trebao ostajati na dvoristu bez nadzora

moj kriterija za izbor psa je pas kojeg mozes nositi, po potrebi fizicki zaustaviti ako krene raditi svinjariju i kojem se ne bojis staviti ruku u usta 

obavezno obaviti temperament test jer pas u obitelji na hijerarhijskoj ljestvici mora biti iza djece, sto ce reci da ne bi smio reagirati cak i kad mu djeca kopaju po tanjuru iz kojeg jede

mi imamo zenku mjesanku i muzjaka hrvatskog ovcara

----------


## TeddyBearz

O štenećaku (prema dnu stranice):

http://foursoftpaws.yuku.com/topic/2594




> 3. ZIVCANI OBLIK - manifestira se grcevima tjelesne muskulature koji ponekada izgledaju kao znakovi epilepsije, kasnije prelazi u oduzetost prednjih ili straznjih nogu i sve do potpune paralize psa. Ovaj oblik cesto zavrsava smrtno.


I još:

http://www.vauvau.net/index.php?opti...156&Itemid=214




> Nakon "napada" na stanice obrambenog sustava te epitelne stanice (probavni i dišni sustav), virus stiže do nervnih stanica gdje je najčešće uzrokom nepopravljivih oštećenja. U toj fazi bolesti javljaju se simptomi od strane nervnog sustava u obliku tikova (trzanje glavom ili ekstremitetima), epileptičkih napada, oduzetosti nogu, upala očnog živca i slično.


 :/

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Da, cure su ti dobro rekle, i meni to vuče na štenećak, ali mi je čudno da veterinar to nije prepoznao, pa to je prvo na što je trebao posumnjati   :Rolling Eyes:  ...malo je glupo ovako sipat dijagnoze iz rukava...
Nataša, ako ikako možeš, radije izdvoji malo novaca i odvedi ga poštenome veterinaru. 
Meni je isto bila muka pesu za analgetike dati 350 kuna- 30 komada :shock: -ali opet, on je živo biće, član obitelji, ne mogu ga gledat kako se muči. 

(pssss, i moj je bez papira, ali nije ga zato ukočilo u leđima, već zbog ganjanja s MMom i skakanja s 3 metraa visine

----------


## mim

> (pssss, i moj je bez papira, ali nije ga zato ukočilo u leđima, već zbog ganjanja s MMom i skakanja s 3 metraa visine


OT: Idete na fizikalnu terapiju?

----------


## mikka

> Ali žao mi je što ti moram reći da to teško da može biti mješanac goldena i labradora. A zašto? Jer ako su se parili pas crne i žute boje- može izaći crni ili žuti pas. A nikako pas sa paležima! Pogotovo jer ni labrador ni golden u ni jednoj mogućoj boji nemaju paleže niti ih smiju imati. I u toj tvojoj priči se negdje debelo umiješao rotvajler, čini mi se  Ili tvoji prijatelji misle da imaju čistokrvnog labradora i čistokrvnog goldena. To se sad opet vraćamo na onu priču- čemu služe papiri


cuj, otac je cistokrvni golden s papirima, mama je cistokrvna labradorica s papirima.  :Smile:  u leglu ih je bilo troje s palezima (moj je imao najsvjetlije), cetvoro crnih i dvoje smedih. drago mi je ako sam ti otkrila nesto novo  :Grin:  

ja sam citala da ako su se parili *labrador* crne ili zute boje, moze izaci crni ili zuti pas. ali ovdje su se parili labrador retriverica i golden retriver, tako da mislim da je ipak  moguce da je moj ispao ovakav kakav je, predivan  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> (pssss, i moj je bez papira, ali nije ga zato ukočilo u leđima, već zbog ganjanja s MMom i skakanja s 3 metraa visine
> 
> 
> OT: Idete na fizikalnu terapiju?


Ne,ništa od fizikalne.
Prošlo ljeto ga ukočilo, nije se uopće mogao ustat, cvilio od bolova, proveo je koji dan na Veterinarskom faksu u bolnici za psine, našopali su ga oni kortikosteroidima, analgeticima, svim i svačim, uglavnom kroz tjedan dana se vratio u normalu. Ali taj njegov izlet me koštao jedne doooooobre cipele  :Grin:  .

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dunja&vita:-))) prvotno napisa
> ...


Opet OT, ali moram: Pogledaj stranice Dia-Veta u Zvonimirovoj. Tamo radi dr. Marukić koja primijenjuje akupunkturu na psima. Provjereno pomaže.

----------


## nataša

ja bolje da sam ovaj put držala jezik za zubima.

hvala svima na lijepim željama, hvala onima koji su suosjećali..

dalje ću ssama jer  dobro mi kaže MM:bolje ti je da nekad prešutiti :Predaja:  

 :Unsure:

----------


## Svimbalo

Samo da napomenem za Dunju-moja Dina je upravo zbog bolova u leđima koje ti spominješ išla veterinerki po analgetik-na kraju se ispostavilo da je dobila trostruku dozu analgetika koji je već tada duuuugo bio zabranjen jer je uočeno da i kod kobila izaziva anafilaktički šok-a kobile su višestruko veće i teže od psa!
Nije nikada točno potvrđeno, ali sumnjalo se da je upravo taj analgetik kumovao njenom kraju...   :Crying or Very sad:  
Simptomi su bili krvarenje koje nije prestajalo, najprije se posumnjalo na otrov za štakore, koji upravo tako djeluje, ali je ta mogućnost kasnije isključena. Uglavnom, nakon mnogobrojnih višednevnih i svakodnevnih transfuzija, ipak joj nije bilo pomoći-uginula je od iskrvarenja, na kraju su joj sve sluznice bile bijele, i jezik, i bila je hladna   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ne mogu se toga ni sjećati...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nenaa

> samo da se ubacim: moj psija jako i dalje drhti, često ne može na prednje noge, ponerkad se podigne,...teško mu je....
> 
> a ja sam očajna......
> moja Anja je očajna, svi smo tužni umjesto da s e radujemo..
> 
>  i šta sad da ja radim?!  lošije mu je, uz sav tretman...


Idi veterinaru, možda ima neki problem, ako ti se odgovor prvog ne sviđa idi na pregled kod još jednog. Meni izgleda da ima neku povredu. Nešto je.

----------


## mislava

nataša,
iskreno mi je žao zbog psića, i nadam se najboljem ishodu.

no, eto, odrasli smo, i trebamo preuzeti odgovornost za svoje odluke i postupke. što je tu je - učini sve što možeš da pomogneš malenome.

----------


## Maslačkica

> nataša,
> iskreno mi je žao zbog psića, i nadam se najboljem ishodu.
> 
> no, eto, odrasli smo, i trebamo preuzeti odgovornost za svoje odluke i postupke. što je tu je - učini sve što možeš da pomogneš malenome.


X i ja bih te još zamolila da ipak nam javiš šta se dešava i kako se situacija razvija.   :Love:

----------


## @n@

> Ninči prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali žao mi je što ti moram reći da to teško da može biti mješanac goldena i labradora. A zašto? Jer ako su se parili pas crne i žute boje- može izaći crni ili žuti pas. A nikako pas sa paležima! Pogotovo jer ni labrador ni golden u ni jednoj mogućoj boji nemaju paleže niti ih smiju imati. I u toj tvojoj priči se negdje debelo umiješao rotvajler, čini mi se  Ili tvoji prijatelji misle da imaju čistokrvnog labradora i čistokrvnog goldena. To se sad opet vraćamo na onu priču- čemu služe papiri 
> 
> 
> cuj, otac je cistokrvni golden s papirima, mama je cistokrvna labradorica s papirima.  u leglu ih je bilo troje s palezima (moj je imao najsvjetlije), cetvoro crnih i dvoje smedih. drago mi je ako sam ti otkrila nesto novo  
> 
> ja sam citala da ako su se parili *labrador* crne ili zute boje, moze izaci crni ili zuti pas. ali ovdje su se parili labrador retriverica i golden retriver, tako da mislim da je ipak  moguce da je moj ispao ovakav kakav je, predivan


Mislim da je Mikka ipak u pravu. Ne bih rekla da ima išta rottovskoga u njemu, a paleži su u ovoj kombinaciji jako, jako rijetki, ali ih ima.
No, to je ipak područje genetike...

Mikka, imaš li kakvu njegovu snimku u kretanju (mislim, laganom trčanju/brzom hodanju)?

----------


## elin

> TeddyBearz prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  koryanshea prvotno napisa
> ...


srećo, cure ti ne govore ovo da te osuđuju, nego zato što postoji jako dobar razlog zašto jedna čistokrvna životinja nema papire. Prvi bi bio da nije baš čistokrvna već je mjeršanac retrivera i druge pasmine (eto netki paso opalio retrivericu  :Grin:  ) što ti je najmanji problem. Drugi zato što nema uvjeta da dobije papire: ili se radi o psima loše genetske predispozicije pa su stoga na izložbi dobili manju ocjenu od 4 (što i nije tako strašno) ili, što je najveća mogućnost, su ti parili rođake - e to nije dobro kao i kod ljudi jer ima različitih mutacija uključujući i jaku agresivnost životinje. Ja se, iskreno, nadam da se u tvom slučaju radi o onom najčešćem - neki paso opalio retrivericu, a štenci na mamu pa su retriveri.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ispričavam se  :Embarassed: , ali moram:




> neki paso opalio retrivericu


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## elin

> i sad ja vas pitam. jesu li vaši štenići drhtali?


 :shock: da sam barem čitala sve prije nego sam napisala post, ali eto nisam, sorry. Nije dihtalo niti jedno štene koje sam ja pribavila, ali oba su imala papire. Baš mi je zbog ovog žao. Javi nam što je psiću.

----------


## @n@

Replika...
*Elin* najbolji rasni psi se dobivaju upravo uparivanjem rođaka (vrijedi barem za pasmine koje mene zanimaju, tako da ne tvrdim to općenito za sve jer nisam sigurna), ali tu moraš OPAKO poznavati genetiku i znati što radiš.
Inače dobiješ npr. slijepu kuju kakvu je meni Bog uvalil.   :Smile:

----------


## elin

> Replika...
> *Elin* najbolji rasni psi se dobivaju upravo uparivanjem rođaka (vrijedi barem za pasmine koje mene zanimaju, tako da ne tvrdim to općenito za sve jer nisam sigurna), ali tu moraš OPAKO poznavati genetiku i znati što radiš.
> Inače dobiješ npr. slijepu kuju kakvu je meni Bog uvalil.


čuj, nisam se dobro izrazila, kad sam rekla rođaka mislila sam na kujicu i mužjaka iz istog okota (brat-sestra relacija ljudska  :Grin:  ).  Što se tiče "rođaka" kod pasa nije strašno ako se radi o npr. relaciji bratić-sestrična, ali brat-sestra iz istog okota - to se ne radi (rekoše mi prijatelji uzgajivači). 
Isto kao i što je preporučljivo da se čeka 1 godina između okota. Neki uzgajivači ovo ne poštuju, pa kujica ima jedan okot za drugim - da što više novaca dignu. To je mučenje životinje, takvi okoti su lošiji, mogućnosti komplikacija pri okotu se povećavaju itd. Ovo uzgajivači rade bez problema, ali nije preporučljivo. Tako da ti zapravo uvijek kupuješ mačka u vreći, može i okot sa papirima biti loš, a ima papire. Ja, doduše, nisam naišla na to, ali može.

----------


## stray_cat

> Replika...
> *Elin* najbolji rasni psi se dobivaju upravo uparivanjem rođaka (vrijedi barem za pasmine koje mene zanimaju, tako da ne tvrdim to općenito za sve jer nisam sigurna), ali tu moraš OPAKO poznavati genetiku i znati što radiš.
> Inače dobiješ npr. slijepu kuju kakvu je meni Bog uvalil.


u takvom se uzgoju takodjer proizvode skart stenci koji se eliminiraju po kratkom postupku

prica sa genetikom je cak i kog ljudi vrlo nepoznato podrucje, a sa psima i mackama (di se kao radi na kreiranju super primjerka) rijec je o metodi pokusaja i promasaja pa ko prezivi

niko ti psima ne uzima uzorak krvi pa se radi genmetsko istrazivanje, masine za ljudsku genetiku su u povojima, za pese i macke to ni ne postoji

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Samo da napomenem za Dunju-moja Dina je upravo zbog bolova u leđima koje ti spominješ išla veterinerki po analgetik-na kraju se ispostavilo da je dobila trostruku dozu analgetika koji je već tada duuuugo bio zabranjen jer je uočeno da i kod kobila izaziva anafilaktički šok-a kobile su višestruko veće i teže od psa!
> Nije nikada točno potvrđeno, ali sumnjalo se da je upravo taj analgetik kumovao njenom kraju...   
> Simptomi su bili krvarenje koje nije prestajalo, najprije se posumnjalo na otrov za štakore, koji upravo tako djeluje, ali je ta mogućnost kasnije isključena. Uglavnom, nakon mnogobrojnih višednevnih i svakodnevnih transfuzija, ipak joj nije bilo pomoći-uginula je od iskrvarenja, na kraju su joj sve sluznice bile bijele, i jezik, i bila je hladna   
> Ne mogu se toga ni sjećati...


Strašno  :Crying or Very sad:  .
Nasreću, ova naša epizoda s leđima je završila, to je bilo aktualno prošlo ljeto. Ali vjerujem ekipi sa Veterinarskog fakulteta, oni bi barem trebali znati i sigurna sam da on ipak nije požvakao te "zabranjene analgetike", a i nikakvih simptoma na njemu nisam primjetila.
Ali ipak za ubuduće, jel se možda sjećaš kako se zovu te tablete koje je tvoj psić pio?

----------


## pomikaki

> @n@ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Replika...
> *Elin* najbolji rasni psi se dobivaju upravo uparivanjem rođaka (vrijedi barem za pasmine koje mene zanimaju, tako da ne tvrdim to općenito za sve jer nisam sigurna), ali tu moraš OPAKO poznavati genetiku i znati što radiš.
> Inače dobiješ npr. slijepu kuju kakvu je meni Bog uvalil.  
> 
> 
> u takvom se uzgoju takodjer proizvode skart stenci koji se eliminiraju po kratkom postupku
> ...


i ja sam se baš pitala _što_ bi to točno trebalo znati o genetici kod takvog uparivanja  :/

@n@, meni su isto mnogi tvoji postovi o psima zanimljivi i poučni, ali me cijelo vrijeme ipak odbija osjećaj da o životinjama govoriš više kao o strojevima nego o živim bićima... a meni je takav način razmišljanja previše stran, još čudnije mi je da dolazi od nekog tko se toliko bavi psima.

Što se tiče natašinog slučaja, i meni su neki postovi zazvučali bezveze, ali sad je naučila školu na teži način. Znam kako je meni bilo s 10 godina kad smo dobili (kupili), da ponovim, za redom dva teško bolesna psića s papirima. Tako da ne vidim logike u klanjanju papirima. U praksi je to često daleko od idealnog. Moj dojam je da iza te priče o kontroliranom uzgoju stoji mašinerija bez puno duše.

----------


## Svimbalo

> @n@, meni su isto mnogi tvoji postovi o psima zanimljivi i poučni, ali me cijelo vrijeme ipak odbija osjećaj da o životinjama govoriš više kao o strojevima nego o živim bićima... a meni je takav način razmišljanja previše stran, još čudnije mi je da dolazi od nekog tko se toliko bavi psima.


Samo bih potpisala ovo što i mene muči već neko vrijeme, ali nisam znala ni prepoznati ni sročiti. Iako, ispričavam se @ni ako sam je pogrešno doživjela, ipak mi se čini da ovdje piše prioritetno kako bi dala savjet.   :Smile:  

Dunja, ne sjećam se više, ali nisu bile tablete, nego injekcije-nije baš bitno, ali da budem precizna. Sjećam se kako se veterinar s faksa iskreno šokirao kad je čuo o čemu je riječ   :Sad:  . Inače je to kod nje (ta bol u kičmi) započelo nakon ljeta provedenog u penjanju po stijenama, što baš za rotiće i nije neka prirodna tjelovježba, pa se nastavilo još godinama. Kod tvojeg psića je to očito bilo nešto kratkotrajno i akutno. 

Pusa svim ljubiteljima pasa s ovog topica, posebna mojem duhovnom vođi Pomikakici   :Grin:

----------


## TinaB

MM i ja smo zaljubljeni u boxere i jedva čekam da se preselimo i da nabavimo jednog. 

I još kad sam vidjela ovo... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZV9ayBkDDM

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## @n@

Moram priznati da mi je jako čudno čuti (i žao ponajviše) da moje riječi o psima zvuče kao da pišem o strojevima, jer su za mene psi sve samo ne strojevi.  :? 
Mora da sam se previše uživjela u 'svoje spike' o tematici, pa to više ne zvuči muci-buci. Ispričavam se.

Također mi je žao što sam tek sad vidjela postove na koje odgovaram, ali mi ne stižu obavijesni mailovi o novim postovima.

Po pitanju genetike i uzgoja rasnih pasa, Stray_cat, nažalost baš nisi u pravu... a '_što_ bi točno trebalo znati' ne znam ni ja u detalje jer me takav način uzgoja ne zanima previše. 
No, onome koga zanima mogu preporučiti knjige s tog područja, kao i razgovor s uzgajačima koji to tako rade.

Niti tvrdnja da se takvim uzgojem također proizvode škart štenci nije baš sasvim točna, jer - koliko sam ja imala uvida u takav uzgoj kod prijatelja uzgajača - njihovi štenci su perfektni eksterijerno i karakterno. Nema škarta, odnosno lošiji štenci se udomljuju po puno nižim cijenama.

Ako oni lažu mene i ja lažem vas...

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Koji ja pas najbolji za dijete?
http://www.public.fotki.com/malavita.../p4114642.html

----------


## koryanshea

evo sad sam dobila na mail obavijest (dakle - poznanickim putevima) da se poklanjaju stenci laba/retrivera ... imam i slike, na njima se vidi da su u dvoristu slobodni, da izgledaju lijepo i zdravo, da jedu "pravu" pseću hranu... 

ako koga zanima mogu nekome proslijedit na mail... (jesam li ovo uopce smjela tu stavit? ne moze na burzu, kad nisu moji stenci  :Grin: )

----------


## elin

kory, jesu li cijepljeni - da ženama ne bi bilo kao Nataši. Gledati štene kako umire je najgora stvar, posebno za djecu. Tak da...

----------


## koryanshea

nemam tu informaciju - sve sto imam je mail s kontaktima i slikama. a za cjepivo, to se pita, doh!  :Smile:  pas ima zdravstvenu knjizicu, ako je cjepljen - unutra su naljepnice. ako nije - nema naljepnica. može se svakog veterinara nazvat i pitat koja sve cjepiva pas treba imat.

----------


## elin

> a za cjepivo, to se pita, doh!  pas ima zdravstvenu knjizicu, ako je cjepljen - unutra su naljepnice. ako nije - nema naljepnica. može se svakog veterinara nazvat i pitat koja sve cjepiva pas treba imat.


da, čovjek bi posmislio da ljudi to pitaju, ali kad ljudi prvi put nabavljaju životinju nemaju pojma kada se što cijepi i da pas od 60 dana mora imati već prvo cjepivo. Dakle, da, psa kojeg uzimaš mora imati knjižicu cijepljenja psa i svakako barem cijepljen koktel: štenećak i još druge 3 bolesti (sad sam zaboravila točno koje mislim da se radi o hepatitisu, parovirozi i još jednoj bolesti). Dakle, cure ako uzimate psa pitajte za knjižicu cijepljenja neka vam uz životinju dade, ako nema ili nemojte uzeti ili uzmite i odmah veterinaru da pregleda životinju i cijepi.

----------


## summer

> Moram priznati da mi je jako čudno čuti (i žao ponajviše) da moje riječi o psima zvuče kao da pišem o strojevima, jer su za mene psi sve samo ne strojevi.  :? 
> Mora da sam se previše uživjela u 'svoje spike' o tematici, pa to više ne zvuči muci-buci. Ispričavam se.


Ja nikad o tebi nisam stekla takav dojam, dapace, divim ti se na poznavanju i ljubavi prema psima, jer samo onaj tko ih voli ih moze pozeljeti tako dobro upoznati.

----------


## pomikaki

ako mi netko pokloni štene, ja ga sama odvedem na cijepljenje i sve što treba... to mi je logično. Pitam vlasnika je li što od toga obavio, ali čisto sumnjam da jest.
Trebalo bi biti i logično da je onaj kojem ste za štene platili to već obavio, ali kako znamo da mnoge stvari na ovom svijetu nisu logične...

@n@, ja sam ti najviše zapamtila uvjeravanje da pseća ljubav ne postoji, već je to instinkt psa da slijedi vođu (još na onom starom topicu koji j e valjda nestao negdje u čišćenju). Moj odgovor bio je da se i mm-ova ljubav prema meni i djetetu može protumačiti kao kemija, želja za kuhanim ručkom (kad bih ja kuhala...  :Grin:  ) i instinkt za širenjem svojih gena. Ima istine i u jednom, ali i u drugom gledanju na stvari. Ali da bi slika bila potpuna, smatram da bi trebalo kombinirati oba pogleda.

----------


## @n@

Summer, hvala ti!   :Kiss:  

Pomikaki, nisam ja nikad rekla da ne postoji PSEĆA ljubav, već tvrdim da pas svog vlasnika ne voli BEZUVJETNOM ljubavlju. Ne bih sad ponovo skretala s teme, o tome sam dosta pisala.ž
Naravno da svatko gleda iz svoje perspektive i ja sa svojim znanjem i iskustvom po pitanju pasa na njih gledam jednim očima, a ti sa svojim znanjem i iskustvom gledaš drugim očima. I to je sasvim u redu.
PS: Nemoj, molim te, uspoređivati ljubav tm prema tebi i djetetu s ljubavlju svog psa prema tebi, jer je to neka druga dimenzija.

----------


## Kavin

*nataša* ajde molim te javi kako je pesek ( može i na pp ).

----------


## pomikaki

naravno   :Smile:

----------


## Maslačkica

> *nataša* ajde molim te javi kako je pesek ( može i na pp ).


X

----------


## boa

I mene zanima kako je pesek...

----------


## ivana zg

LABRADOR!!!!!!

----------


## ivy

koji je pas najbolji za dijete
evo ga http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...441&highlight=

----------


## ivy

mislim po mom iskustvu

----------


## pikula

Labradorica   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

Nisam htjela otvarati novu temu, pa samo da naglasim da se ovo nikako ne bi trebalo povezati ni s Natašom niti s bilo kim ovdje   :Smile:  
A za neku djecu niti jedan

Ono što je i meni i frendici koja mi je linkala članak prvo palo na pamet bilo je-A da se je slučajno siroti pas uspio obraniti i ugristi, bilo bi "Skandal! Pripadnik navodno dobre i mirne vrtse springer španijela ugrizao dijete!". 
Odvratno, užasno, roditelje bi trebalo strijeljati!

----------


## pomikaki

grozno, video neću ni gledati

----------


## Svimbalo

Nisam ni ja gledala video, dovoljno mi je bilo pročitati...
Pitanje je kako bi djetetu palo na pamet izudarati životinju, a da primjer nije vidjela kod kuće.
Zato bih roditelje pred vod.
Ma strašno!

----------


## Svimbalo

Samo da elaboriram svoju prvu misao-moglo se je to, da ne postoji snimak, i da je pas ugrizao, opisati i kao "Mila djevojčica iz susjedstva, koja je uvijek voljela životinje i kojoj je san postati veterinarka, htjela je pomoći svom ubogom susjedu u invalidskim kolicima, pa je ponudila da mu prošeta psa. Pas je u šetnji iz čistog mira ugrizao djevojčicu."

Zato ja nikad ne vjerujem člancima koji spominju napade pasa na djecu "iz čistog mira". Osim kad se dokaže da je pas bolestan.

----------


## @n@

NE POSTOJI napad psa iz čistog mira. To pišu radi vlastitog mira, jer NE ZNAJU pronaći prave razloge.

----------


## Svimbalo

Tako je!
@n@   :Kiss:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pogledala sam video, ta mala je odvratno, sadističko čudovište.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Veki

Dosta je članak, mislim kad bi pogledala video mjesecima bi me proganjalo. Dovoljno je da ću sada stalno misliti o tome. Užas.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> NE POSTOJI napad psa iz čistog mira. To pišu radi vlastitog mira, jer NE ZNAJU pronaći prave razloge.


Potpis...
A isto tako mislim da i djevojčica to nije učinila samo tako jer joj je, eto bilo dosadno. Zapitala sam se s kakvim se zlostavljačem ona susreće u svom životu  :Rolling Eyes:  ...ali sam sam otišla OT

----------


## stray_cat

nedavno se susjed iz susjedne zgrade skompao sa curom iz rumunjske koja se zbog njega doselila skupa sa djetetom od 4 god

klinac je sam sa tim cuckom izlazio van (mi smo uz prometnu cestu) i ja sam ga ulovila kako drzi pesa na kratkoj lajni i mlati fleksijem i nogama (pa sam strcala dolje i pokusala njemu nesto reci ali on prica samo rumunjski) pa sam poslje otisla staroj i vlasniku psa da cu ih prijavit zbog zapustanja djeteta i zbog zlostavljanja psa

isto su radili i drugi vlasnici pasa

psa vise nema a mali monstrum je i dalje tu

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja bih još samo malo offtopic, Dunjinim tragom   :Smile:  
Imate li snage i živaca ili kakogod da to nazovem u ovakvim slučajevima ići u dubinu problema?
Čitala sam naime na Indexu raspravu o ovoj temi, i među gomilom postova koji su uglavnom išli za načelom taliona (pa i gore, ljudi bi je bacili pedofilima i svakave strahote   :Rolling Eyes:  ), našlo se i par "prosvijećenih", koji su prvenstveno razmišljali o tome što je nju nagnalo na takvo ponašanje, pa je čak bilo i nekih zaključaka da eto, jadna nije kriva što je takva.
Ja moram priznati da sam očito dosta površna osoba, jer bih najprije premlatila sve uključene, a onda eventualno išla preispitivati razloge.
Kako vi?
I da, tamo je netko naveo da svi u određenom trenutku odrastanja prolaze kroz tu fazu mučenja životinja (u većoj ili manjoj mjeri), pa me zanima zna li netko o tome nešto, jer mi se ne čini baš sasvim vjerojatnim  :/  Bar se sebe ne sjećam da sam ikada poželjela učiniti išta takvo (osim traženja glista za ribičiju za rođake   :Grin:  )

----------


## Eci

Ajme, ja vjerujem da sa tim djetetom nešto nije u redu, sa time bi se trebale pozabaviti stručne službe.
A i sa tim ko je to snimao 13 minuta a da nije ništa poduzeo.
Ne vjerujem da djeca normalno prolaze kroz takve faze. Ja nisam (meni je žao i jadnih glista), a ni moja djeca (sigurna sam da ni neće jer su cijeli život sa životinjama). 
Jednom smo bili kod prijatelja na selu i jedan je čovjek šutnuo macu koja mu se umiljavala oko nogu. Moja djeca još i sad pričaju o tome sa užasom, a prošlo je od onda par godina. Ostala (seoska) djeca nisu ni trepnula. Njima je to valjda normalno.  :Sad:  
(Da me nebi netko krivo shvatio, nemam ništa protiv ljudi sa sela.   :Grin:  )

----------


## nataša

psić je imao štenećak, onaj nervni  :Sad:

----------


## elin

> NE POSTOJI napad psa iz čistog mira. To pišu radi vlastitog mira, jer NE ZNAJU pronaći prave razloge.


apsolutno se slažem, psi ne napadaju iz čista mira.

E sad, ovo sa sadističkim čudovištem - meni je gore sadstičko čudovište onaj ili ona koja je sve to snimala/snimao. Mislim, kad vidiš takvo što prvi instinkt, barem meni, bi ti bio da odeš do djevojčice i podučiš je da se to ne radi, a ne da snimaš i gledaš.
Ja ću vam odmah reći, iznenaditi ćete se sve vi cure koje imate psa i dijete kad vam dijete malo poraste i bude u dobi moje. Dakle moja je nedavno počela raditi ovo: zajaše psa, udari ga ručicom, stane joj na rep (namjerno), gura ju itd. Ja to, naravno, ne dopuštam i uvijek joj velim: ne, koko, draga Betty. I onda ju podraga. Inače, jako voli pse i veseli im se.
Dakle, klinci, bez obzira kaj mi mislimo da su nevini i dobri, to nisu. Ako im dopustiš ili ih ostaviš bez nadzora sa psom klepiti će životinju bez problema - oni još u tome ne vide nikaj loše (vjerojatno do određene dobi). Dakle, ne ostavljati djecu sa psom bez nadzora, nikad.
Nataša,   :Crying or Very sad:  baš mi je žao zbog pese i vas.

----------


## Svimbalo

Nataša   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tamaris

> psić je imao štenećak, onaj nervni


zao mi zbog pesonje   :Sad:

----------


## @n@

> malo ću ispraviti @n@ sa kojom se slažem da dijete nema kaj vani raditi sa psom samo bez nadzora odrasle osobe. Naime, ja točno znam kako će moj pas reagirati na ljude i životinje (ostale pse, uglavnom), ali ne mogu znati reakciju druge životinje. Zato je važno da sam uvijek i uvijek ja sa njom i da je sa druge strane uvijek odrasla osoba.


Što je ovdje ispravljanje mojih riječi??

----------


## @n@

Ispričavam se zbog svog prethodnog posta, 'pala sam s Marsa'.
I, Nataša?! Što ćeš učiniti po tom pitanju?
Mislim, nije da provociram, ali lekciju si vjerojatno naučila. A što ćeš s prodavačem-štancerom?

----------


## pomikaki

> A što ćeš s prodavačem-štancerom?


Može li se nešto učiniti? Kome se to može prijaviti?

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> malo ću ispraviti @n@ sa kojom se slažem da dijete nema kaj vani raditi sa psom samo bez nadzora odrasle osobe. Naime, ja točno znam kako će moj pas reagirati na ljude i životinje (ostale pse, uglavnom), ali ne mogu znati reakciju druge životinje. Zato je važno da sam uvijek i uvijek ja sa njom i da je sa druge strane uvijek odrasla osoba.
> 
> 
> Što je ovdje ispravljanje mojih riječi??


joj, srećo, ne znam više i ne da mi se tražiti po postovima. Mislim da je bila neka sitna razlika, daj zanemari to.
Mislim da si malo preoštra prema Nataši. Imaj na umu da je to ženi prvi pas, ja i ti se kužimo u pse i ne samo da nikada ne bi uzele navodno "čistokrvne" pse, već bi ja i provjerila reputaciju uzgajivača da sad uzimam psa. Ali kad se sjetim kako sam nabavila prvog psa - joj, mogla sam proći kao Nataša, srećom nisam.
Mislim da je psić pokojni, budući je nervni štenićak, koliko znam smrtonosan (neke druge vrste - možda se nešto i može napraviti), a i Nataša piše u prošlom glagolskom vremenu, tak da... 
Nataša, jesu li tvoji klinci dobro, kako se nosite sa svim tim?

----------


## Maslačkica

Pogledala sam video i mislim da curica ima problema, tj. 
1. curica ima jako veliki višak kg - ja, kao teškašica, vidim u tome određeni problem, psihički
2. curica šutkara psa, kažnjava ga, prati reakciju i onda jedva čeka da krene na nju da ga može još više kazniti.

Osim što curica ima problem, ja bih jako rado pogledala način ophođenja u njenoj obitelji i pogotovo prema njoj. 
I trebala bi joj psihoterapija, jer očito nešto ne štima... 
Puna je ljutnje očito... 

I naravno, čisto sumnjam da će se toj curici pomoći osim što će biti jedna velika vijest.

----------


## @n@

> joj, srećo, ne znam više i ne da mi se tražiti po postovima. Mislim da je bila neka sitna razlika, daj zanemari to.
> Mislim da si malo preoštra prema Nataši. Imaj na umu da je to ženi prvi pas, ja i ti se kužimo u pse i ne samo da nikada ne bi uzele navodno "čistokrvne" pse, već bi ja i provjerila reputaciju uzgajivača da sad uzimam psa. Ali kad se sjetim kako sam nabavila prvog psa - joj, mogla sam proći kao Nataša, srećom nisam.
> Mislim da je psić pokojni, budući je nervni štenićak, koliko znam smrtonosan (neke druge vrste - možda se nešto i može napraviti), a i Nataša piše u prošlom glagolskom vremenu, tak da... 
> Nataša, jesu li tvoji klinci dobro, kako se nosite sa svim tim?


Elin, molim te da mi se ne obraćaš sa 'srećo'; to ostavi za članove svoje obitelji i prijatelje.
Ako si pročitala moj post poslije ovog kojeg si citirala, mogla si uštedjeti vrijeme i riječi na nepotrebno.

Što se tiče Nataše i cijele te priče, jako mi je žao što ti se činim preoštra. I nikako se ne slažem s tobom. 
Žena je pitala što i kako, dobila je ovdje - ne dobre - nego izvrsne savjete. I ponovo je učinila po svome. 
Meni je žao izgubljenog života, još mi je više žao onih pasa koji su još uvijek kod štancera, ali da mi je žao Nataše?! Sori, nije.
Sve zlo što joj se dogodilo si je pozvala sama. Toga mi je žao. Ljudske bedastoće.

Neću više o tome jer ispada da likujem nad tuđom sudbinom.
A i ima ona dobra stara o biserima i svinjama... :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

> E sad, ovo sa sadističkim čudovištem - meni je gore sadstičko čudovište onaj ili ona koja je sve to snimala/snimao. Mislim, kad vidiš takvo što prvi instinkt, barem meni, bi ti bio da odeš do djevojčice i podučiš je da se to ne radi, a ne da snimaš i gledaš.


Vidiš, a meni je drago da ju je netko snimio, jer da je došao tom susjedu i njenim roditeljima samo sa "ja sam vidio to i to", lako moguće da bi mu rekli da je nešto krivo shvatio/vidio.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ovako nitko ne može reći da je izmislio.

Ja osobno vjerojatno ne bih imala želudac da to gledam/snimam 12 minuta, ali sad taj susjed barem zna tko mu je šetao psa (a i svi ostali susjedi).  :Mad:

----------


## nataša

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj, srećo, ne znam više i ne da mi se tražiti po postovima. Mislim da je bila neka sitna razlika, daj zanemari to.
> Mislim da si malo preoštra prema Nataši. Imaj na umu da je to ženi prvi pas, ja i ti se kužimo u pse i ne samo da nikada ne bi uzele navodno "čistokrvne" pse, već bi ja i provjerila reputaciju uzgajivača da sad uzimam psa. Ali kad se sjetim kako sam nabavila prvog psa - joj, mogla sam proći kao Nataša, srećom nisam.
> Mislim da je psić pokojni, budući je nervni štenićak, koliko znam smrtonosan (neke druge vrste - možda se nešto i može napraviti), a i Nataša piše u prošlom glagolskom vremenu, tak da... 
> Nataša, jesu li tvoji klinci dobro, kako se nosite sa svim tim?
> 
> 
> ...


*@n@,* ja mislim da ti imaš neki žešći problem ako ti nije žao ljudi koji se nađu u nesretnoj  i stresnoj situaciji, pa bilo i vlastitom krivicom, što u ovom slučaju mislim da nije tako.....

a i ovo sa " ne zovi me srećo" isto mislim da je malo preagresivno, mislim da si možda malo nervozna?!

ja imam razloga to biti, pa se ne iskaljujem čak ni na tebi koja kao da svo vrijeme likuje u ovome što se nama dogodilo, da , moja kćer je bila nesretna, ali koga briga?! mene nije, nek i ona nauči lekciju, zajedno sa mnom..ma ko nas šljivi kad smo to tražili!!

 i  da, kupila sam psa, drugog, na isti način, samo od malo provjerenijeg prodavača, a jesam li fulala OPET, pokazat će vrijeme, za sad je sve u najboljem redu, NEĆEŠ VJEROVATI!!!

----------


## pomikaki

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E sad, ovo sa sadističkim čudovištem - meni je gore sadstičko čudovište onaj ili ona koja je sve to snimala/snimao. Mislim, kad vidiš takvo što prvi instinkt, barem meni, bi ti bio da odeš do djevojčice i podučiš je da se to ne radi, a ne da snimaš i gledaš.
> 
> 
> Vidiš, a meni je drago da ju je netko snimio, jer da je došao tom susjedu i njenim roditeljima samo sa "ja sam vidio to i to", lako moguće da bi mu rekli da je nešto krivo shvatio/vidio.  Ovako nitko ne može reći da je izmislio.
> 
> Ja osobno vjerojatno ne bih imala želudac da to gledam/snimam 12 minuta, ali sad taj susjed barem zna tko mu je šetao psa (a i svi ostali susjedi).


koliko sam shvatila iz teksta, taj koji ju je snimao već je prije vidjeo više puta malu u akciji, i odlučio joj na taj način stati na kraj.

a Nataša... ne bih komentirala

----------


## elin

Nataša i @n@ mislim da ste malo pretjerale: prva u svojoj ogorčenosti, druga u likovanju.
Nataša, nije istina da te nitko nije pitao kako ste svi vi zbog gubitka ljubimca, o.k. pogriješila si, kaj sad, nema tu povratka. Ali da ideš raditi opet istu grešku - nemoj se ljutiti, meni je fakat drago da je pesek dobro, ali opet si imala velike šanse nabasati na loše. 
Ovo ti govorim iz dobre namjere, nisam zlurada i sl. - ako se nabavlja čistokrvni pas, nabavlja se pas sa papirima od renomiranog uzgajivača. Ako ne želiš ništa platiti za pesu - imaš skloništa za peseke, tamo se o njima jako lijepo brinu i spasiti ćeš jednog peseka.

----------


## @n@

> ja mislim da ti imaš neki žešći problem ako ti nije žao ljudi koji se nađu u nesretnoj  i stresnoj situaciji, pa bilo i vlastitom krivicom, što u ovom slučaju mislim da nije tako.....
> 
> a i ovo sa " ne zovi me srećo" isto mislim da je malo preagresivno, mislim da si možda malo nervozna?!
> 
> ja imam razloga to biti, pa se ne iskaljujem čak ni na tebi koja kao da svo vrijeme likuje u ovome što se nama dogodilo, da , moja kćer je bila nesretna, ali koga briga?! mene nije, nek i ona nauči lekciju, zajedno sa mnom..ma ko nas šljivi kad smo to tražili!!
> 
>  i  da, kupila sam psa, drugog, na isti način, samo od malo provjerenijeg prodavača, a jesam li fulala OPET, pokazat će vrijeme, za sad je sve u najboljem redu, NEĆEŠ VJEROVATI!!!


Hvala ti na brizi, nisam nervozna, niti se iskaljujem.   :Kiss:  

Tebe mi nije uopće žao, već sam pojasnila, jer si svjesno učinila to što jesi. I po drugi put. Zašto bih te žalila? Zato što si svima nama 'u rukavicama' rekla da smo budale što se uopće trudimo?! Pa, hvala ti, napokon sam to i sama shvatila.
A da mi je žao tvoje djece, jest. Itekako. I žao mi je što ti sama nisi svjesna kakvu si im TI bol nanijela. Nadam se da se neće ponoviti, iako ti sama vjerojatno nisi shvatila puno toga.

Drago mi je da je sada sve u redu s novim psićem, iako moram iskazati ogorčenje zbog tog postupka. 
I svakako se nadam da će tako i ostati, da ne bi nabavila još jednog, pa još jednog, jer će ti se tada isplaćena cifra zaista popeti na štene iz uzgajačnice.
Sretno!

----------


## nataša

> nataša prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja mislim da ti imaš neki žešći problem ako ti nije žao ljudi koji se nađu u nesretnoj  i stresnoj situaciji, pa bilo i vlastitom krivicom, što u ovom slučaju mislim da nije tako.....
> 
> a i ovo sa " ne zovi me srećo" isto mislim da je malo preagresivno, mislim da si možda malo nervozna?!
> 
> ja imam razloga to biti, pa se ne iskaljujem čak ni na tebi koja kao da svo vrijeme likuje u ovome što se nama dogodilo, da , moja kćer je bila nesretna, ali koga briga?! mene nije, nek i ona nauči lekciju, zajedno sa mnom..ma ko nas šljivi kad smo to tražili!!
> 
> ...


ok sve ostalo, ali da mi stavljaš riječi u usta kako sam " u rukavicama" nešto rekla, nekome drugome osim tebi, nije istina! sve šta sam imala za reći, rekla sam jasno i glasno, nigdje se ne pojavljuje riječ "budala" ili bilo što slično! Čak ni između redova, kako tvrdiš...jedino nešto u cijeloj ovoj priči zamjeram tebi, i to ne naše različitosti već tvoje zadovoljstvo što sam zahvaljujući svom izboru,po tebi lošem, ja ostala nesretna!!
ostalima svaka čast na mišljenju, bilo istom, sličnom ili različitom.

i dalje mislim kako nemam novaca za kupovinu rasnog psa, pristojnih uzgajivača bez papira ima puno, prvi put na takvog nisam nabasala, a drugi put sam imala sreće.
takav je život.

i moj izbor...

mislim da nisam previše kukala, bila sam tužna, prebolila sam i život ide dalje...

nadam se da nisam previše opteretila ljude koji su shvatili kako mi je i kojima nije bilo drago što mi se to dogodilo! 
i ja se često ne slažem s nečijim izborom, ali se zato ne radujem ako mu se taj izbor  obije od glavu, samo zato što je drugačiji od mog.
no svi smo različiti.
nema veze...

----------


## ana.m

Ne da mi se čitati svih 5 strana...
Ali evo i mi počeli razmišljati o peseku (umjesto o trećem djetetu)  :Grin:  .
I danas smo vidjeli u parku Jack Russell Terriera.
I oduševili smo se. Nije preveliki, nema veliku dlaku...
E sada, zanima me da li netko ima iskustva s tim pesekima?

----------


## ana.m

E da, i gdje ih se može kupiti i po kojoj cijeni. Nije bitno da ima rodovnik. Pretpostvaljma da su bez njega automatski jeftiniji.

----------


## ana.m

> E da, i gdje ih se može kupiti i po kojoj cijeni. Nije bitno da ima rodovnik. Pretpostvaljma da su bez njega automatski jeftiniji.


Ok, dala sam si truda i pročitaka večinu postova, pa sada zaključujem da bolje da ovo nisam pitala...
Dakle, molim nekoga tko zna za ove peseke, pouzdano, da mi se javi na pp sa svim detaljima.

----------


## TeddyBearz

JR terijeri su jako aktivni i treba im puuuuuno aktivnosti i istrčavanja da se "ispucaju". Ako mu to ne možete pružiti, bolje potražite neku "mirniju" pasminu.

A ono o papirima i dalje stoji.

----------


## bundevica

I mi razmišljamo o psu, ali se ne možemo dogovoriti. Ja sam htjela koker španijela, a MM njemačkog ovčara (svatko svoje iz djetinjstva  :Grin:  ). 
Sad navijam za zlatnog retrivera ili labradora, a MM želi nekakve lovačke (terijere, ptičare..).
Mene zanima:
1. retriver ili labrador? ima li kakve razlike osim u duljini dlake i načinu održavanja (sorry poznavaoci kinologije, ali ja sam amater)
2. nikad mi njemački ovčari nisu bili simpatični (bojim ih se, jako), a i najčešće čitam o njima da napadaju djecu
Možda se za druge pse ne zna, ali malo mi je to prečesto i prevelika slučajnost. Znam da nisu psi sami krivi, da je na vlasnicima odgovornost, ali da li je moguće i da se oni lakše isprovociraju od drugih? Ponavljam, totalni amater, pa me prosvijetlite.

----------


## @n@

Potpisujem TB po pitanju Jack Russel terijera. A da su divni, jesu.

Bundevice, njemački ovčari su divna pasmina. Ja sam imala samo najljepša iskustva s njima i moram priznati da nikad nisam naišla na karakterno nestabilni primjerak (iako to ne znači da ih nema).
Lovački psi su psi za rad. Od takvog psa ne možeš očekivati da ćeš mu biti centar svijeta koji će slijepo pratiti i slušati. To su psi koji imaju svoju volju i određenu (pre)inteligenciju te su vrlo samostalni.
Također zahtijevaju jako, jako puno istrčavanja (veće pasmine), šetnji po 'divljim' terenima i sl. Svakako nisu psi za parkiće i šetnje gradom.
Nisu ni njemački ovčari, indeed, iako moja najbolja prijateljica ima dva takva u stanu. I dobro im je. S tim da svaki dan provedu u trčanju, šetnjama i plivanju 2-3 sata u komadu.

Njemački ovčari u Hrvatskoj nisu česti u napadima na djecu. Možda si ti čitala za neke druge zemlje, no npr. američki njo su drugačiji i teško usporedivi od naših.

Labrador ili retriver?!
Nekih karakternih razlika, ako pričamo o 'ok' primjerku (zdravom, kontroliranom, poznatih predaka) nema. Razlika je u dlaci, retrivere treba održavati i malo su kompliciraniji po tom pitanju.

I jedni i drugi su okej, iako mi se čini u posljednje vrijeme da ljudi s djecom češće izabiru retrivere. No to je trend. Moda. Valjda.

Daj malo više info o tome kako si ti zamislila život uz psa. Koliko šetnji? Gdje bi živio? Koliko bi se bavila njime (školovanje, igranje SAMO s njime, BEZ djece...)? Koliko je tm spreman na bavljenje i šetnje?
...

----------


## bundevica

> Daj malo više info o tome kako si ti zamislila život uz psa. Koliko šetnji? Gdje bi živio? Koliko bi se bavila njime (školovanje, igranje SAMO s njime, BEZ djece...)? Koliko je tm spreman na bavljenje i šetnje?
> ...


Psa planiramo kupiti kad preselimo u kuću. Htjela bih obiteljskog psa, da se svi brinemo za njega, bez školovanja i izložbi, samo za nas. MM je imao dosta terijera i njemačkih ovčara tako da dosta zna o psima, ali ne želim da nabavljamo lovačke pse, jer on više nema vremena za to.
Što se tiče šetnji i istrčavanja, naše dvorište je 2500 kvadrata, pa mislim da mu je to ok. :/ Ili možda i nije za tako velikog psa?

----------


## Eci

> Ne da mi se čitati svih 5 strana...
> Ali evo i mi počeli razmišljati o peseku (umjesto o trećem djetetu)  .
> I danas smo vidjeli u parku Jack Russell Terriera.
> I oduševili smo se. Nije preveliki, nema veliku dlaku...
> E sada, zanima me da li netko ima iskustva s tim pesekima?


Kao prvo - čestitam na odluci, sigurna sam da će klinci biti oduševljeni.
Ne znam ništa o toj pasmini (osim da su krasni), ali pogledaj forum šapice, ima svašta o svim pasminama.

----------


## uporna

> Ej, Nataša, hajde ti prvo malo po netu prokopaj koja je pasmina kakva, za što je namijenjena (nastala), koliko traži...
> Ovakvo nabadanje po forumu ti neće donijeti puno koristi, jer smo svi različiti po afinitetima, zahtjevima, vremenu, želji, volji...
> Ja ti mogu reći da si kupiš riđbeka. Ili dobermana. Jer ih ja imam i jer su mi super. A što to tebi znači??
> Za dijete se pas ne kupuje. Ako želiš psa kojim će tvoje dijete biti zadovoljno, a i ti mirna po pitanju sukoba, kupi maltezera. Ili King Charles španijela.
> Ako želiš kupiti psa koji će biti vani na dvorištu, labrador definitivno nije opcija. Također ti moram spomenuti da je pas biće ČOPORA i svaki kojeg kupiš pa 'izbaciš' van na lanac ili dvorište neće biti sretan, jer nije sa svojim čoporom. Od takvog psa nemoj očekivati da bude divan, sladak i umiljat obiteljski pas.
> Po pitanju uzgajačnica i 'meni papiri ne trebaju' ću ti reći da ti 1500 kn ne plaćaš papir, nego garanciju. Uzgajač je OBVEZAN iz svog uzgoja eliminirati agresivne ili jedinke s nekim drugim manama (pa čak i estetskim) te pokušati dobiti što sličnije i 'savršenije' štence (karakterno i estetski). Također u cijenu štenadi ulaze i sva cijepiva koja je štene primilo te također pregledi veterinara i kvalitetna hrana za štene.
> Danas na tržištu ima puno labradora (govorim konkretno o njima jer ih ljudi najviše vole preporučivati) upravo zbog ogromne potražnje za njima. Naći ćeš ih na crnom tržištu po smiješnim cijenama i budi sigurna da ti štenci nisu cijepljeni redovito, nisu jeli kvalitetnu hranu, nisu vidjeli veterinara i sigurno nisu iz KONTROLIRANOG UZGOJA, već vjerojatnije iz 'štancam, pa dokle ide'.


Ovo potpisujem i to od a do ž.
Kao vlasnici labradora (mužijaka) starog 2 godine mogu ti samo reći to nije pas za dvorište već traži blizinu ljudi i pažnju i maženje i vrijeme i vrijeme i vrijeme posvećeno njemu. Ako vas nema cijeli dan doma nisam sigurna kako će to funkcionirati.
U svakom slučaju koju god pasminu nabavite OBAVEZNO odite na tečaj odgoja i socijalizacije i NIKAKO psa ne tretirati kao člana obitelji već se ti ili TM morate nametnuti kao vođa čopora. 
Divni su to psi ali mi smo u situaciji da psa starog 2 godine vodimo na tečaj odgoja i socijalizacije, nedavno ga kastrirali i čekamo bebu u 8. mjesecu. 
Napravili smo kardinalne greške:
1. nismo se dobro raspitali o toj pasmini (bilo je isto kao i tebi da su to divni obiteljski psi, a ispalo je da je opasniji od našeg njemačkog ovčara  :Rolling Eyes:  )
2. mislili smo da je dovoljno da ga prošećemo i malo se poigramo i MM ga je naučio nekim osnovama obzirom da je išao sa NJO na dresuru, ali to nije bilo dovoljno
3. prihvatili smo ga kao člana obitelji pa je odlučio preuzeti ulogu vođe čopora 

Kako imate dijete nabavi neku jako malu pasminu i dobro se raspitaj o karakteristikama istih jer ima i tih malih koji su po prirodi nervozniji i zahtjevniji od velikih pasmina.

Sretno u izboru ali ne srljajte.

----------


## @n@

U tom slučaju, *Bundevice*, široko vam polje!
Ako imaš 2500m2 ograđenog zemljišta (što znači da pas neće biti na lancu, naravno), onda bih ti ja preporučila njo. 
Možda ih se sad i bojiš, no ako nabavite štene isparit će ti strah, vjeruj mi.
Samo bih te upozorila da je ta pasmina JAKO sklona displaziji kukova i općenito problemima s kičmom i nogama (imaju specifičan način kretanja), pa pripazite od koga ćete psa kupiti (roditelji moraju imati slikane kukove i biti dokazano free od displazije).

Naravno, osim pitanja prostora, kojeg ste očito riješili, moraš se zapitati i koliko si spremna love mjesečno potrošiti na psa te ukoliko će pas putovati s vama, imaš li mjesta za njega.

Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## lrs

necu puno duljiti ali za djecu su recimo to tako "sigurniji" malo veci psi .znaci ne psi mini rasta tipa pekinezera,westija ........oni nisu agresivni ali veca mogucnost da ce agresivnije reagirati ti "manji" psi nego "veci" tipa labrador,nj ovcar,doga,mastif ..............ako vec kazes da imate dvoriste .......labrador bi bio dobra odluka i isto tako nj ovcar .oni su pogotovo ako dodu u "dobre ruke" vrlo brizni za obitelj a pogotovo dijete ...............imala sam i nj ovcara (preeebrizan prema dijeci -ocjena 10),boxera kuju (vrlo brizna za dijecu -ocjena 8) a sada labrador ( :D vrlo brizan ) ali recimo malo prezivahan u igri ako su mala dijeca oko njega ....nenamjerno ih zna srusiti dok su nestabilna na nogama ali odmah nakon pada ide lezsnje kraj dijeteta kpje je srusio .slucajno naravno
evo   rekla sam da necu duljiti ali .................
razmisli ....nj ovcar,boxer,labrador    ali bude li ijedan od njih vani  i samo vani .to nece biti obiteljski pas      bit ce pas za dvoriste i .........sretno  :Love:

----------


## bundevica

hvala vam djevojke na savjetima  :Kiss:  
znala sam da neće biti lako izabrati, ali pregovorima se i ne vidi kraj
MM sad predlaže bretonskog španijela, kao mali je, miran i dobar za lov
sve mi se čini da ćemo imati dva ljubimca

----------


## @n@

ODLIČAN izbor! Isto lovački, dakle trebalo bi raditi ili barem se praviti da radiš s njim, ali definitivno DA!

Obzirom da vam je tako teško odlučiti, pokušaj proguglati za svaku pasminu: obilježja, izgled, da-ne... staviti sve NA PAPIR i razgovarati.
Pokušaj uklopiti svaku pasminu u svoju dnevnu rutinu, da vidiš na koje biste poteškoće mogli naići.

Inače, za dva psa sam uvijek, ali ne istovremeno.
Naime, ako budete imali dva šteneta istodobno, mogli biste imati velikih problema kasnije:
a - teško je istovremeno odgajati dva štenca jer su po defaultu više okrenuti jedno drugome, nego ljudima;
b - savršeni su "prepisivači", posebno u onome što ne bi smjeli raditi;   :Grin: 
...
...

Ako želite imati dva psa, prvo 'napravite' jednog (mislim, napravite ga kompletnim, onakvim kakvog si želite) i dopustite da napusti pubertet, dakle tek s nekih dvije godine, varijabilno o veličini pasmine.
Tada nabavite štene drugog psa.

----------


## bundevica

hvala @n@, pomogla si mi  :Love:  
vidjet ćemo, možda na kraju nabavimo i bretonca (tu ja jedina kočim  :Grin:  , ali sam manjina)

----------


## @n@

Nema problema, dapače. Volim savjesne i odgovorne.

----------


## ana.m

To da je JRussel terrijer živahan i sve ostalo pročitali smo na netu i baš to nam se sviđa, jer imamo dvoje takve djece i mislim da bi se super slagali.
MM i ja smo u pregovorima, MM obožava pse i svjestan je kakvu odgovornost oni nose, stalno mi govori da je pas kao još jedno dijete i ja sam toga svjesna.
Mi za sada živimo u stanu.
Znamo da ovom psu treba puno šetnje i istrčavanja i to me još više veseli jer će se pas iamti s kim istrčavati po livadama i šumama.  :Wink:  .
Oboje radimo, naravno i ako bi već nabavili ovog psa, napravili bi to svjesni toga da ga moramo šetati, vježbati...
Sad jedino nisam baš sigurna to za školu, hm, možda, ne znam, nisam baš upućena je li se to baš mora ili...?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Sad jedino nisam baš sigurna to za školu, hm, možda, ne znam, nisam baš upućena je li se to baš mora ili...?


Pa ako hoćeš dobro odgojenog psa, da, mora se. Tj. ne moraju samo oni koji već znaju kako raditi sa psom, što mi se čini da kod vas nije slučaj?

----------


## @n@

Ja ti također preporučam školovanje. Nemoj na to gledati samo u stilu: "Joj, super, naučit ću psa da sjedne kad mu kažem." 

Školica ti otvara jednu sasvim novu dimenziju, ponajprije jer vidiš kako to izgleda kad vodič ima 'savršenog' psa. Sjećam se kako sam i sama zadivljeno gledala predavačeve pse koji su 45 minuta mirno i nezainteresirano ležali na jednom mjestu, dok sam ja 234 puta popi**ila cukajući svoje štene na lajni.

Ali malo pomalo naučiš ZAŠTO pas nešto radi, ŠTO to znači, KAKO ga navesti da prestane s neželjenim i počne se ponašati PRIHVATLJIVO (onako kako mi želimo), KAKO izbjeći sukobe (pogotovo teritorijalne i istospolne) na diskretan način... xy vrlo zanimljivih stvari.

Što se tiče JRT-a, oni su terijeri. Zvuči glupavo, ali onome tko zna što znači terijer je to dovoljno.
Očekuj iznimno srčanog i hrabrog psa, s petardama u stražnjici. (Preporučila bih ti odmah u startu ženku, pogotovo obzirom na djecu.)
Inače, mali detaljčić: imaju škarasto zubalo i vrlo snažan ugriz.
Nisu baš psi za početnike, jer su preinteligentni i preoštroumni. Vole sami odlučivati o stvarima, pa ako niste experti u "navođenju vode na svoj mlin" na diskretan način, radije nemojte uzimati terijera.

----------


## LoveLight

Ni ja ne bi preporucila JR terijera za djecu. On je vrlo aktivan, zivcan i glasan pas, tesko ga je 'trenirati' jer je izuzetno tvrdoglav.

@n@ je dala vrlo korisne savjete. Bez obzira kojeg psa imali, dobro ga je odvesti bar na pocetni tecaj socijalizacije. Svaki pas koji je dobro odgojen i treniran je dobar pas. Najvaznije je da on ne preuzme ulogu vodje copora i da on/ona vodi glavnu rijec. Dobro bi bilo i malo procitati kako psi funkcioniraju posto su oni zivotinje copora i kakva je hijerarhija.

Ja toplo preporucujem srednjeg schnauzera. On je idealan po velicini i jako voli djecu, ima odlican karakter - pametan, zaigran i poslusan. Mi imamo papar-sol srednjeg schnauzera koji je prosao tecajeve, vrlo lako uci. Nedavno smo i imali leglo, a sljedece namjeravamo imati iduci godine. E da, i ne pusta uopce dlaku ako se redovno trima.
Mislim da je jako vazan karakter psa i da osim sto ce odgovarati djeci, dobro je da odgovara i stilu zivota cijele obitelji. 

Osim schnauzera, psi koje preporucuju za djecu - retrieveri i labradori (ali imajte na umu da retrieveri pustaju nevjerovatnu kolicinu dlaka i ima puno posla oko odrzavanja). Westyji - to bi vise bila moja preporuka jer nema tipican karakter terijera, nije zivcan, poslusan je i zaigran, mali je i ne pusta dlaku ako je redovno triman. 
Ostali psi - airedale terrier, collie, beagle, boxer, njemacki ovcar, basset, border terrier, bulldog, english foxhound, english setter, english sheperd, mastiff, gordon setter, kerry blue terrier,  bobtail, portugese water dog, bernardinac.

JR terrier nije na listi pasa koji su 'sigurni' za djecu, no kao sto sam vec rekla, sve je stvar u odgoju i socijalizaciji psa.

----------


## ana.m

Labradora i retrivera ne bih uzela nikako, tj. ni pod razno. Razlog je samo taj što živimo u stanu. Najlakše je reći ovaj pas je super, ali nemaju svi uvjete za određenog psa.
Druga stvar, meni iskreno nisu baš svi peseki da tak velim, lijepi... :/
Nekakvog čivauvu, pekinezera, pudlu i sl ne bih jer mi nisu zanimljivi.
Valjda već kada uzimam psa uzela bih nekoga koji mi se ajmo tako reći sviđa.
Najviše volim vučjake, ali nemam kam s njim. Možda jednog dana ako budemo imali kuću, do tada...
Sviđa mi se još i beagle...
Dakle, manji peseki s jako kratkom dlakom, privrženi i temperamentni...
Takvi smo i mi. 

 :Grin:  


Nego, sada me nešto drugo "muči"
Spomenula sam jutros svom tati kak razmišljamo o pesek,u na što mi je odgovorio da je on nama dok smo bili djeca htio nabaviti peseka, ali se prije savjetovao s jednim poznatim uzgajivačem i poznavateljem pasa (bio nam je susjed taj čovjek). Čovjek je uzgajao tada neke terijere (ne znam sada točno koje, neke čupave crne.
Uglavnom da mu je on tada rekao da psei nisu za djecu do 12. godine.
Ne kužim baš, nije mi jasno, kada svi pričaju da je za klince baš to dobro.
No međutim, eto moj stari je ustrajan u tome, s obzirom na to tko mu je to rekao.
Što vi mislite o toj "teoriji"?

----------


## Kajo

Možda je mislio na to da ćete se vi brinuti o psu. Naravno da se psa ne kupuje za dijete, pogotovo maleno i da će se roditelji brinuti o njemu. Neki ljudi misle da psi nikako nisu za djecu. 
Ja imam kćer koja će sad za par dana napuniti 3 godine i kupujem engleskog koker španijala. Sebi. Zato što sam oduvjek htjela psa ali mi roditelji nisu dali da ga imam jer su mislili da se neznam brinuti o njemu, i što sad zato što imam dijete nebi smjela imati psa? Onda nitko tko ima dijete nebi imao psa a imaju ih. Mislim da je samo jako bitno da je roditelj svjestan da je pas njegova briga a ne djetetova.

----------


## pomikaki

> Dakle, manji peseki s jako kratkom dlakom, privrženi i temperamentni...


Ja imam takvog   :Wink:   Hrvatski uličar

Psi su dobri za djecu, ali se djeca ne mogu dobro o njima brinuti do neke dobi, to moraju činiti odrasli.

----------


## LoveLight

Ana, naravno da ces uzeti psa koji ti pase u svim aspektima. Samo dobro prouci o pasmini koju kupujes, i naravno pazi da je uzgajivac ozbiljan i da je clan kinoloskog saveza (nazovi ih ako treba, rado ce ti pomoci). 
Sto se tice kratkodlakih malih pasa, beagle je mozda najbolji izbor. Razmisli mozda jos o Westiju ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_Hi..._White_Terrier

Mozes ih sisati na kratko, i ako ih trimas nece pustati dlaku. Imati kratkodlakog psa ne znaci da neces imati dlaka u kuci. 

Sto se tice tvog razgovora sa tatom - pse ne odgajaju djeca, nego odrasli i oni su odgovorni za pse prije svega. Dobro ti Kajo kaze, psa prije svega kupujes sebi jer ces ti biti ta koja ce se brinuti o njemu. O psima ipak treba nesto znati i odgojiti ih kako treba da kasnije ne bi bilo problema. Vjeruj mi, ne zelis da ti pas bude gazda u kuci ....

----------


## ana.m

Što se tiče savjeta ovog čovjeka, nije pri tome mislio na brigu djeteta o psu, naravno da je 4,5 i 10,5 godišnje dijete neće brinuti za psa, nego MM i ja.
Po onome kaj je meni tata rekao, a fakat mi nije jasno zašto, da za razvoj i jednog i drugogo nije dobro. Ubite me ali ne kužim.

*Lovelight*, hvala ti puno na savjetima...iskreno ovaj pas mi nije baš...lepi.   :Embarassed:  A kaj mogu, bar sam iskrena!
Mi smo taj dan u parku pustili Janka da se malo igra s tim pesom i vjerujte mi na riječ, s obzirom da je to bio prvi njihov susret, ne znaš tko je više uživao od svih nas. Janko i pas u igri, ili mi dok smo ih gledali...Imam osjećaj da bi mogli tao cijeli dan! A i pesek je odmah dojuriop i "izljubio" mog muža.   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

> naravno da je 4,5 i 10,5 godišnje dijete neće brinuti za psa, nego MM i ja.


Ne 10,5. nego 1,5...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LoveLight

Ana, vjerujem da ces izabrati psa koji je najbolji za vas   :Wink:  
Samo se dobro informirajte i dobro ga odgojite i socijalizirajte i sve ce biti u redu

----------


## Eci

Ana.m - mislim da je uzgajivač ipak mislio na brigu o psu, možda ga je tvoj tata krivo shvatio. Definitivno je super da dijete odrasta uz psa, ne znam niti jednu negativnu stranu te priče. Treba samo paziti da djeca ne gnjave psa, ali to će za čas naučiti. 
Što se tiče živahnog psa, tu si u pravu, tako sam i ja izabrala pinčeve za nas. Mislim da bi neki miran pas koji voli puno spavati poludio uz nas.   :Grin:

----------


## donna

mi imamo parson russell terriera doma ( kao JACK ali na dužim nogicama) i fantastičan je za dijete.je da je živahan ali ja i ne volim trome pse  :Grin:   pažljiv je,blag i strpljiv s mojom  napornom curicom   :Laughing:   moja velika preporuka !!!  :Heart:

----------


## ivancica

Mi kod mojih roditelja imamo mini pudicu, no ne šišamo ga pa ni ne liči na nju nego izgleda kao mala čupava loptica.   :Laughing:  Često je i kod nas(jer je to u stvari moj pas) pa imamo iskustvo kakav je s djecom. Moji ga obožavaju. A i pas njih. Super se slažu i nema ni traga agresiji ili ljubomori. Dapače, svi se 3 uvale u njegovu košaru.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Namjeravamo si nabaviti i cavalier king charles španijela. Čini mi se prema svemu što sam čula od vlasnika istih da je odličan za djecu. A i nije prevelik pa može u stan(ne možemo imati velikog psa). 

Što se tiče šetnje i brige oko psa, je, kao dijete je, ponekad i zahtjevnije. Ali super je kad se klinci uključe, oni to shvate tako odgovorno, makar samo ako moraju voditi računa ima li dovoljno vode u posudici.

Evo danas idemo na kupanje i šišanje svi i to je opće ludilo, ne mogu dočekati doći iz vrtića da krenemo.   :Smile:

----------


## elin

> Što se tiče JRT-a, oni su terijeri. Zvuči glupavo, ali onome tko zna što znači terijer je to dovoljno.
> Očekuj iznimno srčanog i hrabrog psa, s petardama u stražnjici.


ana.m ovo je apsolutno točno, ali ako ste i vi aktivni onda će vam odgovarati. 




> Ja toplo preporucujem srednjeg schnauzera. On je idealan po velicini i jako voli djecu, ima odlican karakter - pametan, zaigran i poslusan.


apsolutno se slažem. Schnauzer je super pasmina, međutim, problem je njihov tvrdoglavost i zato im treba "čvrsta ruka", ali su fenomenalni, stvarno imaju odličan karakter i jednom kad ga istreniraš imati ćeš odličnog psa. To je pasmina kod koje preproučujem školu za pse, jer ćeš na taj način dobiti fenomenalnog psa. I da, ne linjaju se ako se trima redovno. Isto su dosta strpljivi, pa su dobri sa klincima. Da, kad su štenci, pojesti će ti sve živo i mrtvo na što naiđu.

Beagle. Imam beaglicu i to su super psi, međutim problem: to su lovački psi sa jako izraženim karakteristikama. Ovo u značenju: jednom kad ti psi nanjuše trag, nema toga što će ih zaustaviti, tu nikakav trening ne pomaže. Jedino što tada možeš učiniti je ostaviti na mjestu na kojem si bila svoju majicu ili nekaj svog da se mogu vratiti i otići na kavu na cca 2 sata ili više dok se pas ne vrati nazad. Ti psi zahtijevaju dosta šetnji i istrčavanja, odlaske u prirodu. Isto tako, linja se za poluditi, ja ne znam čime bi više pokupila dlake, češljam i češljam i opet ih ima. I još nešto: to su psi koji su super sa djecom, strpljivi i dobri. Što se tiče žderanja stvari, pogledaj ovo što sam napisala za schnauzere, moja Betty je do sad pojela: nebrojeno knjiga, olovaka, papuča, brašno, kakao, manistru (uvalila se u elemenat), mobitel, rasturila cvijeće po kući jer je išla kopati zemlju, tepih, torbu, cipele. S time da faza žderanja svega kod schnazera prođe, ali beagle ne i dalje jako pazim što ostavljam kad odlazim van.

Što se tiče koker spanijela - imala sam kokera i ne bi ga nikako preporučila ljudima koji imaju malu djecu. To nisu strpljivi psi, iako su jako dragi i umiljati, ali su psi koji itetako znaju ugristi ako im dopizdiš.

Westly, sve najbolje o toj pasmini. Glasam za westly-a.

----------


## sunčana

mi smo prije 2 mjeseca nabavili bichon havanezera...
htjela sam da to bude psić za mene, da je mali, da može u stan i da se previše ne linja i onda sam naišla na tu pasminu za koju nisam nikad prije čula...kupili smo ga u uzgajivačnici koju vode zaista prekrasni ljudi puni ljubavi za te male maze....

i mi smo totalno oduševljeni...mužjak je ali je neodoljiv...istovremeno maza i plačljivac ali i zalaje kad treba...čak i moja mama koja ne voli ništa dlakavo i na 4 noge je luda za njim...mali je, zaigran, maza, pametan...ma predobar je...a da kažem da se uopće ne linja!!! doduše potrebno ga je češljati nekoliko puta na tjedan ali to uopće nije neka tlaka nego uživanje

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/havanese.htm

----------


## LoveLight

> apsolutno se slažem. Schnauzer je super pasmina, međutim, problem je njihov tvrdoglavost i zato im treba "čvrsta ruka", ali su fenomenalni, stvarno imaju odličan karakter i jednom kad ga istreniraš imati ćeš odličnog psa. To je pasmina kod koje preproučujem školu za pse, jer ćeš na taj način dobiti fenomenalnog psa. I da, ne linjaju se ako se trima redovno. Isto su dosta strpljivi, pa su dobri sa klincima. Da, kad su štenci, pojesti će ti sve živo i mrtvo na što naiđu.
> ...
> 
> Westly, sve najbolje o toj pasmini. Glasam za westly-a.


Ja imam iskustva sa vise pasa (takodjer sa malim terijerima, i njih ne bi preporucila za malu djecu, vise su za 12+ godina. Neki veliki terijeri su super i za malu djecu), i srednji schnauzer je definitivno moje najbolje iskustvo. Stvarno je nevjerovatan njihov karakter, svakog dana me iznenadi koliko su pametni. 
Dobro kazes, oni jesu tvrdoglavi, ali ne svi. Posto smo u zadnjem leglu imali 10 stenaca   :Laughing:    mogu reci da postoje i oni koji uopce nisu tvrdoglavi. Nasa kuja recimo je tvrdoglava, ali bilo je stenaca koji su toliko blagi, njezni i poslusni da smo se iznenadili. Mislim da je najvaznija odgovornost uzgajivaca da izabere psa iz legla koji ce najbolje odgovarati ljudima koji ga kupuju. 
Elin, u pravu si, nakon skole (koju schnauzer skoro pa uvijek polaze sa najvisim ocjenama) on postaje idealan pas.
Istina, kao stene sve zivo pozdere u kuci (pogotovo ako ih je vise skupa), no mislim da i to ovisi o tome kakvo je stene. Imali smo jednu curicu koja je bila tako mirna, uopce joj nije padalo na pamet da nesto pozdere ...

Nemam iskustva sa patuljastim schnauzerima. Mislim da ipak imaju malo drukciji karakter od srednjih, pa neka netko napise nesto ako ima iskustva sa njima. 

I ja glasam za Westija ako netko zeli manjeg psa

----------


## elin

> Dobro kazes, oni jesu tvrdoglavi, ali ne svi. Posto smo u zadnjem leglu imali 10 stenaca     mogu reci da postoje i oni koji uopce nisu tvrdoglavi. Nasa kuja recimo je tvrdoglava, ali bilo je stenaca koji su toliko blagi, njezni i poslusni da smo se iznenadili.


ovo je točno, jer iako se možeš pouzdati u karakteristike određene pasmine, svaki je pas priča za sebe. S tim da ako dođeš kod uzgajivača i vidiš štenca papar-sol srednjeg schnauzera da nosi krumpir u usima jer je provalio u špajzu, a nakon toga grize tepih i sl. onda možeš očekivati da će papiti. Moj bivši je imao papar-sol srednjeg schnauzera (ženkicu) i izabrao ju je baš zato što je nosila taj krumpir i žvakala tepih - bilo mu je simpa, ali poslije kad je krenulo ...   :Grin:  S godinu dana, pas je bio fenomenalno poslušan i drag i on nikada nije upotrijebio lajnu za nju - njega je slušala i mene, drugima je znala zbrisati, ali uglavnom super pas - izrazito inteligentan. Još nekaj kaj sam zaboravila: to su psi koji su jako nepovjerljivi prema strancima, u principu će ti dati da ih podragaš, ali će ti se dogoditi da će cijelo vrijeme režati.

----------


## elin

dodatak: ana.m pogledaj malo bolje moj avatar - to su ti mali beaglići sišu. Ma, mislim, preslatki su i predobri psi, ali eto nos i nos, baš pravi lovci. Ali s druge strane nećeš imati niti jednu bubu u stanu.  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## TeddyBearz

> vidiš štenca papar-sol srednjeg schnauzera da nosi krumpir *u usima*


 :shock:   :Laughing:  Nadam se u ustima.  :Laughing:

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vidiš štenca papar-sol srednjeg schnauzera da nosi krumpir *u usima*
> 
> 
>  :shock:   Nadam se u ustima.


  :Embarassed:  dobro se nadaš, u ustima  :Laughing:   8)

----------


## LoveLight

> Još nekaj kaj sam zaboravila: to su psi koji su jako nepovjerljivi prema strancima, u principu će ti dati da ih podragaš, ali će ti se dogoditi da će cijelo vrijeme režati.


Hehehe, ovo bas i ne vrijedi za moju kuju. Ona sve voli i ljude i zivotinje, prilazi i raduje se apsolutno svima, nikada nije bila nasilna. Imamo i macka kojeg voli i maksimalno mu tolerira njegove ispade, a macak zaljubljen u nju, kada je ona vani, on ju ceka ispred vrata dok ne dodje   :Laughing:   i kad se vrati trci za njom po stanu i mjauce

----------


## jure

NAPOKON I SLIKA.

----------


## stray_cat

jure, to kaj ovaj bull terijer lezi i dozvoljava da se dijete ovako izivljava ne govori nista o pasmini

moje je iskustvo koma, i u principu ih ima isti profil ljudi

jedna od najglupljih pasmina

----------


## Pepita

> ne postoji na svijetu bolja pasmina za dijete.slika govori vise od 1000 rijeci


Nakon deset godina što sam u kinologiji reći ću ti da ili se šališ ili govoriš gluposti.


Usput ovo NIKAD ne bi dopustila djetetu da radi psu.
Pas ima pravo na svoj mir i nije tu da izigrava klauna niti vlasniku niti djetetu.
I sama imam psa i dijete pa ti odgovorno tvrdim da si neću dopustiti da mi dijete crta po psu. Pogotovo dok pas odmara.

Kao i uobičajeno svaki gospodar brani svog psa i to je uredu.
Ja sam birala psa koji će definitivno moći biti prijatelj djetetu, a ne po tome što se meni sviđalo.

Slika je meni grozna, jer ja ovo nikad ne bi dopustila djetetu da radi psu.

----------


## Pepita

> jure, *to kaj ovaj bull terijer lezi i dozvoljava da se dijete ovako izivljava ne govori nista o pasmini*

----------


## jure

http://www.moj-album.com/slike/16409755

----------


## jure

petit posto si 10 godina u kinologiji samo me zanima tvoje misljenje o ovoj pasmini.jedno jako jednostavno pitanje ,a zalutalu macku obecajem istu priupitat nesto ali nakon sto izađe iz pms
puno pozdrava

----------


## flower

jure, zbog pravila foruma morala sam obrisati slike koje su bile direktno u postovima, molim te da napravis album i link na isti.

bez obzira na pasminu, ja nikad ne bi dozvolila ovakvo ponasanje djeteta prema kucnom ljubimcu, koju poruku stime saljemo djetetu, a koju psu?  :Sad:

----------


## Pepita

> petit posto si 10 godina u kinologiji samo me zanima tvoje misljenje o ovoj pasmini.jedno jako jednostavno pitanje ,a zalutalu macku obecajem istu priupitat nesto ali nakon sto izađe iz pms
> puno pozdrava


Vrlo je oštar prema samome sebi (gotovo da ne osjeća bol), srdačan, tvrdoglav, sa svojom vlastitom voljom, živahan, žestok, voli djecu, spontan je i veseo. 
Bulterijer je inteligentan pas, relativno brzo uči, ali je ujedno i tvrdoglav i svojeglav. Nužnost njegovog vlasnika jest da mu pokaže dosta ljubavi i da ima čvrstu ruku.
Izrazito agresivan prema drugim psima.
Terijer kao terijer pa još k tome bull - nepovjerljiv prema drugim ljudima.

Naravno, kao i svaki pas, jako voli djecu.
Ali...ne zaboravimo terijer uvijek ostaje terijer pa i onaj najmanji.
Zato i spadaju pod III FCI svi zajedno.

----------


## Pepita

Da smo na chatu izrešetala bi te ja s pitanjima ne brini   :Wink:

----------


## Pepita

E da, sorry pitao si me za mišljenje o ovoj pasmini pa evo:

Ovo je pas koji traži jednog vlasnika i za tog vlasnika gine, jako je vezan uz vlasnika i daje ogromnu ljubav. Jako je nesretan ako ga vlasnik izda. Idealan pas za trening, sposoban i jako izdržljiv. Jako dobar prijatelj.
Poznat po svom žestokom karakteru traži čvrstu ruku.
Za mene definitivno nije.
Ne volim njihovu njušku, mada se dobro uklapa u tijelo.

Ako si mislio da ću nešto negativno napisati, teško, jer nakon toliko puno godina u kinologiji znam da je svaki pas lijep i dobar na svoj način, zato ima toliko vrsta i zato je potrebno da si izaberemo ono što nam paše.

Isto tako, poznato je da bull terijer voli svoj mir i voli da ga se poštuje. Reagirat će ako ga se izazove. Srećom ne osjeća pretjerano bol, ali ne voli da ga se izaziva.
Djecu s kojom živi jako voli, bez daljnjeg i čuvar jest, ali moje skromno mišljenje, nikad ga ne bi u kuću gdje su djeca, jer za svog vlasnika spreman je napraviti sve.

No, ipak, dobro odgojen bull terijer može dati puno toga.

----------


## jadranka605

Imat ćemo psa jednog dana.. već odavno znam koju pasminu želim.

King charles cavalier spaniel
Maltezer

trenutno za psa nemamo vremena, a i navedeni podosta koštaju, naročito španijel, no u nekog doglednoj budućnosti, nadam se bližoj, imam pomno izabranu vrstu   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

ot, Pepita, ti si kinolog? 
Dobro je znati   :Smile:

----------


## jure

> Da smo na chatu izrešetala bi te ja s pitanjima ne brini


ne pepita ne brinem se cak ti evo odmah javno priznajem da si bolja chaterica od mene.




> Nakon deset godina što sam u kinologiji reći ću ti da ili se šališ ili govoriš gluposti.


ovo si napisala nakon moje sugestije da je BT najbolji pas za djecu





> to kaj ovaj bull terijer lezi i dozvoljava da se dijete ovako izivljava ne govori nista o pasmini


 i sa ovom tvrdnjom si se složila

e ali nakon sto si malo provrtila internet pocimas sipati kontradikcije kao npr.



> srdacan,veseo VOLI DJECU pogotovo onu skojom zivi,ineligentan by the way maloprije si se slozila sa osobom koja je tvrdila da je BT jedan od najglupljih,ali ajmo nastavit.cas da je srdacan cas da je nepovjerljiv prema nepoznatima.vise niti ne mogu popratiti sve.

----------


## jure

a sad malo mog piskaranja:

prvo drago mi je da si se potrudila saznati nesto o bull terrierima.
prije svake daljne diskusije cu iznjeti jednu cinjenicu.u zadnjih 27 godina u americi i kanadi je prijavljeno 2 ugriza na ljude od strane bull terriera.znaci svako 13 godina ugriz i na svu srecu ni jedan smrtni slucaj.sad netko ce reci ajme 2 ugriza i to je previse medjuti radi usporedbe labradori su u istom tom periodu imali 31 napad od toga 3 su zavrsila smrtnim slucajem.znaci 10orostruko vise.nadam se da ste blenili kuci dok ovo citate.
ovo je osoba koja samo na papir stavlja statistiku napada svih pasa

Merritt Clifton
Editor,  ANIMAL PEOPLE
P.O. Box 960
Clinton,  WA  98236

Telephone:  360-579-2505
Fax:  360-579-2575
E-mail:  anmlpepl@whidbey.com
Web:  www.animalpeoplenews.org

a ovo je link
za one koji se jos cude
http://www.scribd.com/.../Dog-Attack...September-1982...
ali prvo se morate registrirat

bez obzira sto je broj labradora nesumljivo veci mislim da je ova statistika cinjenica i dokazi iznenadjujuca za sve nepoznavatelje ove rase.90 posto ljudi ukljucujuci sve novinare mjesaju pit bulla i bull terriera a oni nemaju nikakvih slicnosti.

----------


## jure

draga petit ja ne znam koliko ti znas o psima mozda cak i 100struko vise od mene ,ali o bull terrierima stvarno ne mozes pisat ako ga nemas.
meni je zao sto je moderator izbrisao slike jer one govore vise od 1000 rijeci
pozivajuci se na pravilnik u kojem stoji da opet oni odlucuju o iznimkama ili u prevodu mogu ostavit slike ako zele to i nece se kosit sa pravilnikom.





> Vrlo je oštar prema samome sebi


na zalost petit ovo je ipak glupost.ostar prema sebi.osjeca on bol itekako doduse prag boli mu je visok ali to sto pise po internetu da ne osjeca bol e joj kakve su to gluposti.to sto on trpi bol pogotovo kod nehoticne djece to ne znaci da ne osjeca.on jako dobro razlikuje slucajnost od namjere i radje ce sto puta zacviliti ili pobjec nego nekog ozljedit pogotovo to mislim na djecu.

----------


## jure

> jure, to kaj ovaj bull terijer lezi i dozvoljava da se dijete ovako izivljava ne govori nista o pasmini
> 
> moje je iskustvo koma, i u principu ih ima isti profil ljudi
> 
> jedna od najglupljih pasmina




molim moderatore da ostave ovu sliku i da upitam cat dali je to taj profil ljudi o kojima ona nema pojma a puna predrasuda i laznih iskustava.neka napise samo jednog bull terriera u hrvatskoj sa kojim je imala neugodna iskustva .ja znam sve vlasnike.a da pise o profilima a da ista zna znala bi da su bull terrierima 60% vlasnici zene.eto iz ovog razloga vas molim da opet ljudi ne dozive krivu sliku o njima a pogotovo ne djeca koju roditelji izpripadaju kad vide psa" ENO PIT BULL STANI RASTRGAT CE TE"

----------


## jure

petit napisala si i da je cuvar.vjeruj mi da je jako los cuvar jedan od gorih.
e ali cuvar djece e he he vjerovatno i najbolji.uh.izrazito agresivan prema drugim psima?joj joj.to moze bit i ciuvava.kod normalne socijalizacije tesko da ce bit uopce agresivan prema psima kao sto si i sama napisala njemu treba puno da ga se izazove zato su odavno jos u 19st. odustali od borbi sa njima.doduse zna se okotit i nervozniji primjerci(ali rijetko) koji ne idu dalje bas u reprodukciju-.ipak ima jedinki agresivnih prema zivotinjama ali cak i one gotovo nikad nisu agresivne prema ljudima a pogotovo ne prema djeci.mislim da je ovo dovoljno za pocetak.
Bull terrier nije pit bull dragi roditelji.prema nijednom psu ne pustajte dijete niti prema labradoru kao sto vidite ni on nije bezopasan.prvo upitajte vlasnika.pa ce vam on pokazat kako i dali smijete jer ni svi vlasnici nisu isti.bio on vlasnik retrivera ili staforda jer tako se najcesce desavaju zla.svaki pas moze biti opasan a i idealan za vase djete zato se ne zavaravajte da ce vam bull terrier napast dijete a labrador  izlizati ga.najbitniji je odgoj.i da za bull terriera morate imat cvrstu ruku jer je jako tvrdoglav i vlasnik mu ne smije popustati jer ce nastat steta u kuci a ne po dijetetu.DOSTA
ako jos tko bude sto napiso budem odgovorio

pozdrav bas svima

----------


## flower

dragi jure, pravila su pravila...slikicu sam makla.

----------


## Ariana

jure, kada imaš dvoje djece i u šetnji s njih troje (djeca+pas) iznimno je važno da pas nije agresivan prema drugim psima, ili drugim riječima u takvoj šetnji ti treba vrlo tolerantan pas a bull to nije. dovoljno mu je da u šetnji susretne malo dominantnijeg psa i eto frke. zamisli pokušavaš rastaviti pse u frci a i držati na oku dvoje djece koja su se sigurno uzbudila zbog događaja....

----------


## jadranka605

komično mi je kako jure cilo vrime Pepitu naziva Petit   :Laughing:  

A moram pitati i još jednu stvar.. imate li iskustva sa *dalmatinerima*?
Ta mi je vrsta psa naprosto neodoljiva, nažalost, velika za moj stan.....

----------


## pomikaki

za dalmatinere sam samo čula (ne znam iz osobnog iskustva) da su prilično svojeglavi i da ih je pomalo teško odgajati.

----------


## jadranka605

:Laughing:  

tipični dalmatinac    :Laughing:

----------


## jure

> jure, kada imaš dvoje djece i u šetnji s njih troje (djeca+pas) iznimno je važno da pas nije agresivan prema drugim psima, ili drugim riječima u takvoj šetnji ti treba vrlo tolerantan pas a bull to nije. dovoljno mu je da u šetnji susretne malo dominantnijeg psa i eto frke. zamisli pokušavaš rastaviti pse u frci a i držati na oku dvoje djece koja su se sigurno uzbudila zbog događaja....


ovdje si u pravu ako stvarno ides sa dvoje djece vanka i ako bilo koji odvezan pas se zaleti do vas bullu nece biti bitne njegove namjere on ce se odmah postaviti zastitnjicki pogotovo prema djeci.ali ako je pas zavezan nece bull trcat do njega da bi ga napao to nema sanse.ponavljam normalno socijaliziran.znaci pustit da se druzi sa normalnim psima od malena i nema nikakvog problema osim ako ga netko ne dodje ponizit .ali recite vi meni kad vas netko ide spustit ispod vas kako reagirate kao retriver pobjegnete ili se usprotivite?a sad zamislite da vam netko kao onaj momak u splitu krene i pokusa uzesti djete iz kolica dali bi retriver skocio prije nego bi uspio podignuti dijete,e vidite bull bi sacuvao tom djetetu svaku dlaku na glavi tako da vam uvijek postoje dvije strane medalje.da ne bude sve med i mlijeko ja cu reci DA vrlo je moguce da se desi situacija koju ste opisali a za neke ljude a pogotovo djecu nije lijepo da vide kako se psi grizu.ali ova situacija je stvarno rijetkost jel ako netko ima npr. pita i ako ga pusta odvezanog vi tu nista ne mozete i bilo koji pas da je uz vas moze se desiti isto samo eto sto ce se retriver vjerovatno povuci a bull ce braniti do smrti kao na ovom linku gdje se debili izivljavaju na bikovima a bull bjezi od bika dok ne vidi da je covjek napadnut a tada ce zrtvovat i svoj zivot za covjeka:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-__He-LADAs&feature=fvw

njegova nadasve poznata plemenitost ga je dovela do naslovnica svih vijesti i televizija spanjolskog govornog podrucija

----------


## jure

> komično mi je kako jure cilo vrime Pepitu naziva Petit   
> 
> A moram pitati i još jednu stvar.. imate li iskustva sa *dalmatinerima*?
> Ta mi je vrsta psa naprosto neodoljiva, nažalost, velika za moj stan.....


cak sam je jednom i nazvao kako treba.
nadam se da se pepita nece na ovo ljutit

----------


## icyoh

Mi imamo Kerry Blue terijera - prekrasan, srčan pas, iznimno tvrdoglav (prošao 3 tečaja socijalizacije, no njegova je uvijek zadnja). Sad ne znam jesmo li to mi krivi pošto je razmažen (iako mi par drugih vlasnika govori da je kod njih ista situacija), no druge pse ne trpi pretjerano (tj. on mora biti dominantan) i djecu ne ljubi previše.

Pas je ostao s mojima kad sam se ja udala jer osim što ne voli L, mislim da mi moj tata svisnuo bez njega.

----------


## Ariana

samo moram napomenuti da još nisam srela terijera tipa bull koji je bio čuvarski nastrojen prema ljudima, osim nekih koji su prošli ispit A ili neki žešći. to u pravilu i nisu neki čuvari. a sigurno ni nadimak Nanny dog nemaju bez razloga. 
i još nešto je sigurno : s takvim psima mogu normalno raditi vrlo iskusni pasoljupci. to su ipak vrlo snažni psi. mislim to je tako sa terijerima općenito.

----------


## jadranka605

> a bull ce braniti do smrti kao na ovom linku gdje se debili izivljavaju na bikovima a bull bjezi od bika dok ne vidi da je covjek napadnut a tada ce zrtvovat i svoj zivot za covjeka:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-__He-LADAs&feature=fvw
> 
> njegova nadasve poznata plemenitost ga je dovela do naslovnica svih vijesti i televizija spanjolskog govornog podrucija


ovo je zbilja brutalno  :/

----------


## jure

> jure prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a bull ce braniti do smrti kao na ovom linku gdje se debili izivljavaju na bikovima a bull bjezi od bika dok ne vidi da je covjek napadnut a tada ce zrtvovat i svoj zivot za covjeka:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-__He-LADAs&feature=fvw
> 
> njegova nadasve poznata plemenitost ga je dovela do naslovnica svih vijesti i televizija spanjolskog govornog podrucija
> 
> ...


Brutalno je ovo izivljavanje ljudi nad bikovima.ovaj link dokazuje neizmjernu ljubav engleskog bull terriera prema covjeku o cemu uostalom prica i voditeljica.jos nesto jadranka pitala si za dalmatinera.ja nemam osobnih iskustava sa tom pasminom ali da nije bilo dalmatinera nebi bilo ni bull terriera.ljudi ni ne znaju da su bull terrieri nastali krizanjem buldoga ,teriera i dalmatinera i jos nekih pasmina za koje nisu vodjenje predbiljezbe a za ove 3 rase su sigurno jer je sam tvorac rase vodio spise o krizanju.zar bi netko kakvog borbenog krvoloka krizao sa dalmatincom?

----------


## jure

Icyoh o kerry blue terrieru ja stvarnn ne znam nista,ali gotovo bih se kladio u zivot da ste vi pogrijesili u odgoju.cim mi kazes da njegova uvijek mora biti zadnja meni je vec to dovoljno.vjerovatno kad ste na uzici on vuce gdje,kako i kad zeli.kad ste kuci vjerovatno ga hranite i dok vi jedete pa mu dajete sa stola vas rucak,vjerovatno spava na visini npr.u vasem krevetu na kaucu ili sl.
Gotovo sam siguran u ovo.ti me razuvjeri

----------


## jure

> samo moram napomenuti da još nisam srela terijera tipa bull koji je bio čuvarski nastrojen prema ljudima, osim nekih koji su prošli ispit A ili neki žešći. to u pravilu i nisu neki čuvari. a sigurno ni nadimak Nanny dog nemaju bez razloga. 
> i još nešto je sigurno : s takvim psima mogu normalno raditi vrlo iskusni pasoljupci. to su ipak vrlo snažni psi. mislim to je tako sa terijerima općenito.


Arijana dali ti mene ovo zezas ili?
Pa nadimak nanny dog su dobili radi svoje ogromne lojalnosti spram djeci!
Stvarno si nesto pomjesala.prvo kad se kaze bull terrier to je samo jedan jedini.ne spadaju tu svi bull tipovi kao npr.stafordski bull terrier,americki stafordski terrier,americki pit bull terrier.to je sve druga vrsta.bull terrier je samo one and only.
Sto se tice price o cuvarima bull terrieri su stvarno losi cuvari kuce.on ce lajat na neznanca ali ako se ovaj ne boji i pocme mu  tepat on ce mahat repom ako ovaj i zicu preskoci.ali ipak 99posto ljudi to ne zna pa ga se boji.mislim ima i onih koji su dobri cuvari ali svatko ko se razumje u pse lako razluci,ali u globalu losi cuvari kuce.medjutim staford e vjeruj mi udji mu na posjed i neces izac.pit isto tako.

----------


## jure

> samo moram napomenuti da još nisam srela terijera tipa bull koji je bio čuvarski nastrojen prema ljudima, osim nekih koji su prošli ispit A ili neki žešći. to u pravilu i nisu neki čuvari. a sigurno ni nadimak Nanny dog nemaju bez razloga. 
> i još nešto je sigurno : s takvim psima mogu normalno raditi vrlo iskusni pasoljupci. to su ipak vrlo snažni psi. mislim to je tako sa terijerima općenito.


I da.to su snazni psi svakako.opet ponavljam sto se ljubavi prema djeci tice savrseni.jedinstveni.jednom bull terrier,uvijek bull terrier.ali svejedno ako nikad niste imali psa a samohrana ste majka koja jedva uhvati vremena i za sebe ipak vi uzmite king charlesa.bull terrier nije sretan ako nema ljubavi.on je najsretniji kad je kao clan obitelji.a da ne govorim da ga tako nebi niti ispravno odgojili pa bi se stvarno mogle desit situacije o kojim je pricano pa da djeca gledaju tucu pasa sta nebi bilo dobro.zar ti arijana sam link ne govori u kojoj su mjeri bulovi zastitnicki nastrojeni prema svojoj obitelji.da T-rex  napadne vase djete bull ni sekunde nebi oklijevao da mu makar jednu ljusku iscupa ako bi stime uspio spasiti djeciji zivot.ja vam pricam o njegovoj obitelji .ja iskreno ne znam dali bi on obranio neznanca na ulici.zar ima neka pasmina za koju ja ne znam?voljeti ljude i braniti svakog covjeka nije isto ! ! !ja ne znam dali je covjek napadnut od bika bio vlasnik bull terriera ili nije,ali zasigurno znam da je odlucio zrtvovat pseci zivot za ljudski.
Pozdrav bas svima

----------


## Pepita

jure, jure, tko te ne zna skupo bi te platio. Imamo zajedničkog prijatelja pa znam tko si   :Grin:  

Ja imam engleskog bulldoga   :Heart:  
Zlato moje najmilije!!!
PB je glup pas, ali ništa gluplji od bulldoga.

Pamet/nepamet kod psa se ne gleda po tome da li će nakon prvog ili petog puta sjesti (to je tvrdoglavost).
Pas se vrednuje po inteligenciji i sposobnosti samopreživljavanja, pa evo, njemački ovčar, poznat radni pas i poznat po poslušnost, ne spada među inteligentnije pse. Sada svi zinu pa se pitaju kako???
Jednostavno, to je pas kojeg je čovjek stvorio da radi za njega, da mu služi. U divljini teško da bi sam preživio, nema nagona, nema urođenog.

Kad recimo pričamo o tvrdoglavom šarplanincu, e to je pas koji nije "stvoren da služi čovjeku", on ide uz čovjeka kao pomoć i itekako bi se snašao u divljini.

PB je križan pas kao i bulldog, kao i većina psa i od njega je napravljeno ono što je čovjek htio, ruku za srce ako ćemo o križanju onda je bulldog doslovce laboratorijski pas, to što je predivan prema čovjeku, djeci pa čak i drugim psima i što u sebi nema uopće agresije i ne može se potaknuti na agresivnost, to mu je vjerojatno dalo dug vijek postojanja i zato je u nekim krugovima omiljen.

Nisam ja kontradiktorna sama sebi, istina je zaista da je PB predivan prema djeci, a da je glup, je, glup je, isto ko i moj, a što ćemo tako ih volimo i cijenimo i spremni smo ponekad hvaliti svoje pse i više nego što trebamo, jel' tako???

Usput, u ST na izložbi je komentirana tvoja slika kao "pretjerivanje".

Što se tiče bull terijera kao čuvara, to je loš čuvar, jer dobro ne procjenjuje pa teško da ga se može staviti ispred kuće da čuva dvor, ne dobro odgojen bull će se veseliti neznancu koji uđe u dvor, prema tome, čuvar i nije nešto posebno.

*jure* je u pravu kad kaže da bi dao život za obitelj, to je apsolutno istina, on tada ne gleda, već ide naprijed i daje život za vlasnika, to je istina.
Bull terijer u svojoj obitelji ima jednog vlasnika, inače karakteristika za terijera da bira samo jednog vlasnika, ostali u obitelji su mu čopor i ako dođe do neravnoteže, može u zbunjenosti, jako privržen vlasniku, ostati izbezumljen.

Ja ću ponoviti, definitivno je predivan prema djeci, ali ima mnogo drugih razloga zbog kojih ga ne bi pored djeteta. To je moje osobno mišljenje, ne mora značiti da se mora s njim netko složiti.

Nanny dog nije nadimak za bull terijera, isto što nije ni za bulldoga mada mnogi tvrde da jest.
Tako englezi nazivaju staffordshire bull terijera.

Pas dadilja je po meni definitivno bernardinac, irski vučji hrt i još par pasmina   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Mene obično pitaju koji pas je po meni dobar pas za djecu.
Ja na to odgovorim "onaj kojem se agresivnost ne može poticati, jer je nema".

Veličina psa aspolutno nema veze s dobrim odabirom psa za djecu.

----------


## icyoh

> Icyoh o kerry blue terrieru ja stvarnn ne znam nista,ali gotovo bih se kladio u zivot da ste vi pogrijesili u odgoju.cim mi kazes da njegova uvijek mora biti zadnja meni je vec to dovoljno.vjerovatno kad ste na uzici on vuce gdje,kako i kad zeli.kad ste kuci vjerovatno ga hranite i dok vi jedete pa mu dajete sa stola vas rucak,vjerovatno spava na visini npr.u vasem krevetu na kaucu ili sl.
> Gotovo sam siguran u ovo.ti me razuvjeri


Nemam te šta razuvjeriti, više sam nego svjesna da smo mi sfulali i previše ga razmazili. Kad je vani, on šeta nas, ne mi njega. Spava na krevetu (ako ustaneš u pola noći za wc, velika je šansa da nećeš uspjeti ući u krevet) i sl.
Išao je na tri tečaja i sa zadnjeg (poligon kod Kajzerice) su nas izbacili jer je ugrizao voditeljicu kad ga je htjela zadržati na mjestu.

No pas je prekrasan, privržen...A i pametan (vidi se po tome koliko nas vesla).
Odličan izbor za čovjeka punog energije (nije trom pas) i čvršćeg karaktera pri odgoju.

----------


## Pepita

Zaboravih reći, bull je osjeća bol, isto kao i većina njegovih rođaka, što im je poklonio predivan bulldog, koji je ostao sve samo ne agresivan pas, interesantno je gledajući engleskog bulldoga što sve čovjek može napraviti kad hoće.

Razlog što ne osjeća bol, je ujedno i razlog njegove ajmo reći izdržljivosti.

Kerry blue terijer je pravi terijer i zna biti jako papren, također treba jaku ruku, ništa od njega nije bolji ni crveni terijer kojeg ujedno zovu i "crveni vrag", moj kum ga je poklonio, jer se s njim jako teško izlazilo na kraj, a bio je agresivan i prema ljudima i prema drugim psima.

Kad pričamo o terijerima onda ću prvo mjesto dati njemačkom lovnom terijeru, uvijek kažem da nije čudo da mu je Bog dao da je malen, jer da je malo veći, ne bi bilo luđeg psa od njega.

Ljudi su navikli na glupe priče poput "pitt bull, bull terijer i sl" su koljači, ma dajte ljudi, to su gluposti, to su psi sa svojim karakterom i treba ih poštivati na takav način.
Ima puno gorih i agresivnijih pasa nego što su oni.

Ja ću samo izdvojiti Tosu za koju sam se jako iznenadila kako zeznuta može biti.

----------


## Pepita

> Zaboravih reći, bull je osjeća bol,


bull NE osjeća bol (krivo napisah)   :Embarassed:

----------


## jadranka605

> Mene obično pitaju koji pas je po meni dobar pas za djecu.
> Ja na to odgovorim "onaj kojem se agresivnost ne može poticati, jer je nema".
> Veličina psa aspolutno nema veze s dobrim odabirom psa za djecu.


 :? 
Bulldog?

----------


## jure

> jure prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Icyoh o kerry blue terrieru ja stvarnn ne znam nista,ali gotovo bih se kladio u zivot da ste vi pogrijesili u odgoju.cim mi kazes da njegova uvijek mora biti zadnja meni je vec to dovoljno.vjerovatno kad ste na uzici on vuce gdje,kako i kad zeli.kad ste kuci vjerovatno ga hranite i dok vi jedete pa mu dajete sa stola vas rucak,vjerovatno spava na visini npr.u vasem krevetu na kaucu ili sl.
> Gotovo sam siguran u ovo.ti me razuvjeri
> 
> 
> Spava na krevetu (ako ustaneš u pola noći za wc, velika je šansa da nećeš uspjeti ući u krevet) i sl.


ovo me nasmijalo

----------


## pomikaki

icy, ne zamjeri, baš sam se nasmijala na tvog pesa (uvijek mi malo lakne kad čujem da ima prgavijih od mojeg)

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mene obično pitaju koji pas je po meni dobar pas za djecu.
> Ja na to odgovorim "onaj kojem se agresivnost ne može poticati, jer je nema".
> Veličina psa aspolutno nema veze s dobrim odabirom psa za djecu.
> 
> 
>  :? 
> Bulldog?


Da bulldog, pas koji po svjetskim statistikama skoro pa nema agresivnih ispada prema ljudima.
Izgleda strašno, ali ima narav kakva se rijetko susreće.
Nagađa se da je križan i da u njemu ima predivnog mopsa, koji mu je dao dobrotu.

Bulldog je pas koji izbjegava sukove i sa psima, rijetko da će prvi izazvati, gotovo nikad, prijetnje drugih psa okončava odlaskom i ne voli se tuči, ne voli nadmetanja.
U sukob će se upetljati da razriješi svađu drugih pasa, moj to zna raditi, ako se dva psa potuku, on će doći i lavežom i tjeranjem dominantnijeg spriječiti.

Ako ga pas napadne u smislu da ga grize, tu je jako opasan i tu se brani po cijenu svog života.

Još nikada nisam susrela nekog na koga je bulldog zalajao, kamoli napao ili još gore ugrizao.

Inače, jako hrabar pas.

----------


## donna

u 15 ak godina koliko se bavim uzgojem američkih stafforda (registrirana uzgajivačnica pri HKS i FCI )nikada nije bilo problema sa djecom,dapače nećakinja je prohodala uz staffa,mali nećak odrastao također uz staffa a hvala Bogu i moja kći raste uz staffove NIKADA ama baš nikada nije bilo sumnje niti trena nedoumice dal je AST prikladan za odgoj ili ne,osim što su u svom veselju grubi ali grubi na način da te rep opali po ruci,stomaku...jer njihovo veselje je neupitno ! AST je pas koji visoki stupanj tolerancije,i najgrublju dječju igru koju dakako nećemo ni dozvoliti AST trpi i ne pokazuje ni najmanji znak agrsive .svoje dijete bi na ulici uvijek pustila da pomazi AST ili bulla daleko ispred recimo nekih drugih pasmina  :Wink:  a isto tako u svojoj struci sam više puta doživjela i vidjela ugrize manjih nervoznih pasmina a nikada teriera tipa bull !

----------


## Pepita

Uh...ja rijetko mazim malene pse, oni znaju biti zaista šu-šu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jure

> Usput, u ST na izložbi je komentirana tvoja slika kao "pretjerivanje".


pepita ne znam sa cime sam pretjerao.ako nije problem volio bih vidjeti tu sliku posto ne znam za nju.
ako moze link
hvala

----------


## jure

draga pepita.
ima u tvojim postovima toliko toga uh uh uh.
ali drugom prilikom sad sam nesto drugo zainteresiran.
eto posto ti imas buldoga a ja proucavajuci neke pse a pogotovo bull terriere morao sam makar neko predznanje imati i o buldozima jer kao i sto sama znas ipak je buldog bio osnova nove rase bull and terriera.e pa ja bih te priupitao tadasnji staroengleski buldog skojim bi se psom po izgledu pa i po temperamentu najvise mogao komparirati danas.sa kojim psom? jer sa svojim direktnim potomkom- sadanjim eng. bulldogom(psom kojeg ti posjedujes) ipak ne moze.

----------


## jure

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/new...-1111119527528

evo jos pogledajte na kojem je mjestu "ubica" bull terrier po opasnosti i na kojem slatkisi labradori,ovcari i ostali

----------


## Pepita

Uopće se ne može uspoređivati izvorni tip bulldoga i današnji, jer je izgledom, temperamentom i svim ostalim to potpuno drugi pas.

Samo ih vežu počeci i davni korijeni, ali uopće nema sličnosti, ustvari suprotnost je jako izražena.

Naravno američki bulldog mu je najsličniji stasom, a što se tiče temperamenta ima neka obilježja.
Niti jedan pas temperamentom nije sličan izvornom bulldogu, jer je to bio pas jako agresivan, toliko agresivan da su ga engleskim ulicama vodila dva čovjeka.

Danas je to pas kojem se NE MOŽE potaknuti agresija iako su neke "budale" pokušavale. Njega naučiti da reži, napada i slično je gotovo nemoguće. 
Zato jest u engleskoj toliko popularan u obiteljima gdje su malena djeca i gdje su bračni drugovi ostali udovci ili udovice.
Zato ga englezi nerado prodaju izvan Engleske i iznenađujuće je da je teško uvesti bulldoga iz Engleske. Tamo je on jako zaštićen.

----------


## jure

> jure, to kaj ovaj bull terijer lezi i dozvoljava da se dijete ovako izivljava ne govori nista o pasmini
> 
> moje je iskustvo koma, i u principu ih ima isti profil ljudi
> 
> jedna od najglupljih pasmina



ovaj link je kao stvoren za sve vas ovdje od moderatora pa na dalje i cak bih volio da ga ne pogledate jer ce neki kao stray_cat opet reci ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ4U5w0w3_w

----------


## Ninči

Pepita, jako se varaš u vezi bulldoga. Ne možeš suditi na osnovu jedne jedinke tako o bulldozima. Bulldozi su jako, ali jako tvrdoglavi i ljubomorni psi. Te dvije karakteristike mi nikako ne idu s malom djecom. Iako stvarno obožavam engleske bulldoge, budimo realni. Govorim to iz vlastitog iskustva.

----------


## zarrin

mi smo roditelji jednog malo 8 mj. bebača koji strašno voli svoju  najbolju prijatelj icu 9 god. retrivericu! koliko ona ima strpljenja za njega i njegove igre koje se sastoji od povlačenja uho, rep i sl. to je nevjerojatno!  :Heart:  
toplo preporučujem ovu pasminu, iako mislim da je za dijete jednako dobro da raste i uz nekog psa iz azila kojemu bi pomogli!  :Love:

----------


## lrs

prijateljica ima isto retriveriu isto 9 g  :Laughing:  ali od pocetka tj od mladih dana nikad ju nije ostavlkjala samu ni na tren sa djetetom jer bi ju 99.9%ugrizla
dok ima nesto u ustima nedo bog joj se priblizit
ja imam 2 djece (6 g i 2.5g)i labradora opd 5 g -.......njemu djeca cackaju slamcicom zube  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ,daju mu puse u oko,nos  usi .....hrane ga,peru ruke u njegovoj zdjelici od vode dok on pored nje jede  iz druge i ostale svakodnevne saljive stvari i mogu reci da NIKAD NNNNNNIIIIKKKKAAAADDDD   nije krivo pogledao a kamoli sta drugo..........
tako da iz svakog npr legla od njih cca 6 stenaca 1 moze bit ......"kriv"   recimo to tako .....mislim da puuuuuuuno igra ulogu odgoj,socijalizacija i GRANICA roditelja do koje smiju djeca "maltretirat" psa ........tako da ........eto to je moje misljenje i iskustvo.-....

----------


## twin

Ja imam dalmatinera starog 10,5 godina. Mia ima 22 mjeseca. Ja tu ljubav ne mogu opisati. On samo njoj da da se na njega nasloni, izvali, jede tako da ona vadi hranu iz zdjelice i daje mu, ljubi ga.... Apsolutno sam sigurna u njega da joj nikad ne bi ništa napravio. Ali, kad se ona ide igrati tako da kolica gura na njega jer joj je fora kako on bježi, to ne dam. Objasnim joj da se to ne smije raditi i da je on star pa ga trebamo još više paziti.
Dalmoši su predivni, umiljati, poslušni, žude za pažnjom, jedina su im mana dlake. Ima ih jaaaaako puno. Usisavam svaki dan pa ih svedem na minimum. Ništa se ne može mjeriti sa količinom ljubavi i zahvalnosti koju ti on da. 
Dok nisam zatrudnila spavao je sa mnom u krevetu, poslije smo se preselili pa više nije smio. Kupili smo mu ogroman krevet pa uživa sad tamo.

----------


## pužić

mi imamo Westyja i super je, imamo ga već 9 god (nju zapravo)  :Smile:  , slaže se sa Norom savršeno, obožavaju se.Moja preporuka.  :Smile:

----------


## stray_cat

> Icyoh o kerry blue terrieru ja stvarnn ne znam nista,ali gotovo bih se kladio u zivot da ste vi pogrijesili u odgoju.cim mi kazes da njegova uvijek mora biti zadnja meni je vec to dovoljno.vjerovatno kad ste na uzici on vuce gdje,kako i kad zeli.kad ste kuci vjerovatno ga hranite i dok vi jedete pa mu dajete sa stola vas rucak,vjerovatno spava na visini npr.u vasem krevetu na kaucu ili sl.
> Gotovo sam siguran u ovo.ti me razuvjeri


ako nije tajna, koja ti to iskustva mas sa pesima kad ovako pises

i koja iskustva imas sa terijerima opcenito

----------


## Ninči

Ja bih se složila sa Jurom. Meni se čini da je on htio reći da je sve stvar pravilnog odgoja. Terijeri su teži za odgojiti, ali itekako ih se može naučiti pravilima ponašanja. Ali iskreno- ja ih nikad ne bih dala ljudima koji o psima nemaju pojma i koji nemaju vremena baviti se njima. Uostalom-ni jednog psa ne bih dala takvim ljudima, bio on terijer ili ne.

----------


## jure

> jure prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Icyoh o kerry blue terrieru ja stvarnn ne znam nista,ali gotovo bih se kladio u zivot da ste vi pogrijesili u odgoju.cim mi kazes da njegova uvijek mora biti zadnja meni je vec to dovoljno.vjerovatno kad ste na uzici on vuce gdje,kako i kad zeli.kad ste kuci vjerovatno ga hranite i dok vi jedete pa mu dajete sa stola vas rucak,vjerovatno spava na visini npr.u vasem krevetu na kaucu ili sl.
> Gotovo sam siguran u ovo.ti me razuvjeri
> 
> 
> ako nije tajna, koja ti to iskustva mas sa pesima kad ovako pises
> 
> i koja iskustva imas sa terijerima opcenito


a kako ja to pisem???
prije svega jasno je vidljivo da to nisi napisala u zelji za znanjem nego u smislu kao "ej jure kakve pizdarije pises"a da nisam krivo shvatio potvrdila mi je i ninci svojim postom nakon tebe,pa me eto cak pokusala u fino "obraniti".
e na zalost moja ZALUTALA MACKO ako imas psa uvijeren sam da radis iste pogreske jer cak i oni sa malim znanjem nebi napisali takvu glupost kao ti.
prvo i prvo sto se tice kerry blue terriera-ja niti znam vlasnicu niti sam ikad mazio tu vrstu a opet sam kao prorok sve greske uspio pogoditi kao sto je vlasnica u postu nakon moga to i potvrdila.tebi ocito to nista ne govori.dali si cula za rijec MEDIOKRITET?znam da nisi ali proguglaj. vjerovatno profil ljudi kao ja ne koristi taj rijecnik pa ga ti ni ne mozes znat.ali vratit cu se ja na to o profilu ljudi.a sada:



1. nisam strucnjak ali za vas ovdje na zalost jesam.zasto na zalost?zato sto ja ne znam puno, ali na zalost mnogo vise od vas!

2.da si procitala mojih par postova onda bi znala kojeg psa imam i kakvog iskustva imam sa terrierima.sto znaci da ti neke stvari pricam iz iskustva kako svog osobnog tako i uzgajivaca,prijatelja i poznanika kojih nije malo.

3.sad cu te malo citirat i pokusat te nesto naucit pa ti opet budi tvrdoglava u neznanju koliko ti srce zeli




> jure, to kaj ovaj bull terijer lezi i dozvoljava da se dijete ovako izivljava ne govori nista o pasmini


prvo dali ti izgleda na psu kao da se netko izivljaje na njemu ili da uziva?ali kao da ti to znas kad ne znas prepoznat niti kad pas ide obavit nuzdu.dalje ako ti ta jedna slika ne govori nista o pasmini onda mi reci dali ti milion slika nesto govori?udari link od youtuba koji sam ti postavio  pa se prepoznaj u njemu.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ4U5w0w3_w


4.


> moje je iskustvo koma


draga moja tvoje iskustvo sa bull terrierima je kao moje sa ginekologom.ako me zelis razuvjerit napisi mi ime tog bull terriera tj. vlasnika.ja skoro da ih znam sve,pa nema bull terriera kao musica. pa ne mislis valjda kad ti bacis cigaru sa balkona da ce sigurno pasti bull terrieru na glavu.ja ne znam cemu takve gluposti moras pisat.

5.


> u principu ih ima isti profil ljudi


a kakva li je ovo glupost.vau predrasuda.tolike da se valja i izmislit kako cega.moram ti priznat nakon svega da mi je zaista iznenadjujuce kako si znala uopce ime pasmine.ali da nastavimo.na tvoju zalost,a na moju srecu taj profil ljudi o kojima ti pricas je jako jako jako malen.njima ta pasmina ne odgovara jer su samo rijetki primjerci agresivni tj. lako zapaljivi a uz to skupi i ne idu do kraja.pa cu te jos nesto nauciti VLASNICI BULL TERRIERA SU VECINOM ZENE UGLAVNOM U VECEM POSTOTKU OD MUSKARACA,ali odakle da ti to znas i cemu uopce provjera neceg cega si ti vec konstruirala u svojoj glavi.


6.


> jedna od najglupljih pasmina


ocito si strucnjak za inteligenciju pa mi reci dali najgluplji pas moze nauciti ovo i kako mjeris inteligenciju psu?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeEEd-0aGQ8

e sad nesto opcenito

to sto sam pogodio ono za kerry blue terriera ne cini me strucnjakom.zasto? zato sto sam samo nabrojao najcesce greske vlasnika pasa(80%) i napominjem svih pasmina a pogotovo dominantnih.ne radite te greske jer se onda desava to sto se desilo kolegici na forumu.kada god vidite na ulici da pas vuce vlasnika vjerujte mi u zivot da ga ne postuje kao svog vlasnika nego on drzi sebe za vlasnika ma koliko vam to god bilo smjesno.
pas se odmalena mora uciti,kasnije je to tesko ispraviti.nema spavanja u vlasnikovom krevetu jer u coporu glavni spava na najvisoj visini.ako pas spava na visini normalno da ce od malena sebe stavljat za vodju.ima tu jos milion stvari koje treba ucit pomalo a ne nikad u zivotu niti ne dotaknuti bull terriera a sebi dat za pravo pisat da su glupi tupi i neuporabljivi(karikiram).CAT ne mogu rec da me nisi naljutila.prvi put sam presutio ali sad citaj pa uci i to ne mislim samo na pse nego uci ne govorit nesto o cemu ne znas.ja ne pisem o tome kako rascjepat atom a mogao bih iako nemam BLAGE VEZE.
pozdrav

----------


## lasica

molim pomoć.danas je staford izgrizao mog oca i mog pesa (pudla) ničim izazvan.nije bio na lajni i nije imao uzicu.uglavnom da ne duljim došla je policija ali je rekla kako ne znamo ime vlasnika (ali znamo gdje otprilike živi,ne znamo točan broj kuće,ali u toj ulici ima valjda 3 kuće) da nam ne mogu pomoći.a i kad saznamo vlasnika da će dobiti prekršajnu prijavu.prekršajnu!?!inače je taj pas višestruki napadač,ali se ljudi boje vlasnika pa nitko nije otišao korak dalje.ja želim,ali ne znam kome se u ovom slučaju obraćam za pomoć.želim vlasnika prijaviti kazneno i prekršajno uostalom mi ne znamo jeli i pas cijepljen,pa ugrizao je mog oca!?

----------


## lasica

sori znam da nije tema,ali ovu temu otvaraju ljudi koji kuže pse i sve vezano uz njih pa sam se uvalila jer ne znam gdje bi drugdje otvorila topic? :? 
hvala na info.može i na pp da ne spamamo temu.hvala.

----------


## lasica

izgrizao ne mislim gricnuo nego 35 šavova i odgrižen vrat.dakle ozbiljno izgrizao,klao.vlasnik nije ni pokušao pomoći.

----------


## stray_cat

jure, imam i pse i macke

marta (mjesanka) je pas spasilac, polozia ispit pri nizozemskoj policiji, uredno se natjecala i u agility-u u b klasi

luka (hrvatski ovcar) je silom prilika zavrsio kao asistent djeteta sa posebnim potrebama

----------


## mikka

lasica, mislim da bi morala ici na privatnu tuzbu, to je jedini nacin, nazalost. a to vjerojatno traje i kosta. ali ako imas vremena i zivaca, mozda se dogodi presedan  :Smile:

----------


## jure

> molim pomoć.danas je staford izgrizao mog oca i mog pesa (pudla) ničim izazvan.nije bio na lajni i nije imao uzicu.uglavnom da ne duljim došla je policija ali je rekla kako ne znamo ime vlasnika (ali znamo gdje otprilike živi,ne znamo točan broj kuće,ali u toj ulici ima valjda 3 kuće) da nam ne mogu pomoći.a i kad saznamo vlasnika da će dobiti prekršajnu prijavu.prekršajnu!?!inače je taj pas višestruki napadač,ali se ljudi boje vlasnika pa nitko nije otišao korak dalje.ja želim,ali ne znam kome se u ovom slučaju obraćam za pomoć.želim vlasnika prijaviti kazneno i prekršajno uostalom mi ne znamo jeli i pas cijepljen,pa ugrizao je mog oca!?


to su pravne stvari i koliko god da ti mi dajemo savjete mislim da je pametnije otic kod nekog odvjetnika.ima ih koji cak niti ne naplacuju savjet a vjerovatno mozes i privatnu tuzbu a da ne spominjem da bi novinari jedva docekali tvoju pricu sto ti nebi odmoglo

----------


## jure

> jure, imam i pse i macke
> 
> marta (mjesanka) je pas spasilac, polozia ispit pri nizozemskoj policiji, uredno se natjecala i u agility-u u b klasi
> 
> luka (hrvatski ovcar) je silom prilika zavrsio kao asistent djeteta sa posebnim potrebama


pa cemu cudjenje onda?pises o psima kao totalni laik,a ispada da imas svjetski obucene pse, a sto da su se obukli sami od sebe na tvoje cudjenje naravno.mjesanka?pri nizozemskoj policiji?pas marta,luka?iskreno ni to mi nije nesto mastovito.da se u europskoj uniji pas bez rodovnice u policiji stavlja kao sluzben?koja je to jedinica u nizozemskoj?ma ubiti nije ni bitno zaboravi.zanemari moj post.jasno mi je sa kojim profilom osobe komuniciram.stoga se izvinjavam na pokusaju osvjescivanja
PUNO POZDRAVA.

----------


## flower

tema je otisla predaleko od pitanja u naslovu. nisam mastovita sto s njom napraviti, osim kljucati. ako nektko ima potrebu razgovarati o psima i djeci, slobodno nek otovori novi topik.

----------

